# TMTE - Cutting The Cheese.



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Cycle begins on Page 7 with Fuerza Test E and Tren E and BSI Mast E.*

*Cycle of Superdrol, Test and Deca starts on Page 15.*

Time for a new journal.

I'm looking to run BSI's TMTE blend at 2ml a week and adding another 250mg of Test E as well. So it'll be 400MastE, 650TestE, 400TrenE per week.

Cycle will be for 16 weeks or a little earlier if the gear runs out. I've 4 vials of 10ml TMTE but it doesn't look like they've got that much in them so we'll see.

I'll also be adding 10mg of S-Drol for the first 4 weeks. I've got it so may as well use it.

Usual Serm will be run alongside. I won't be bothering with a PCT as I'll just continue with TRT once I've finished.

Goals are what everyone wants - to add a bit of muscle and shed a bit of fat. To that end, diet will be a very slight surplus but I'll play it by ear, adjusting as necessary.

For the past 6 or 7 weeks, I've been cruising on 250mg of TestE e10d. Last shot of that was 2 days ago so I'm going to pin the first lot of 2ml TMTE today.

Age 44.

Height is 5 11".

Weight is 14 Stone 9lbs.

BFP, I'd estimate about 15%. Abs are just visible in the morning but I'm nowhere as lean as when I began my 1st cycle.

Last journal is here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/195628-cheeses-test-e-journal.html

I'm actually 2lbs heavier when I finished PCT on that cycle but feel a bit leaner. Probably the 250mg of TestE making a difference.

My routine is a little different from last time. I'm now doing Upper/Lower/Upper/Off/Lower/Upper/Off.

Day off today. First workout on cycle tomorrow.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm in as usuall


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Week 1*

1st Pin.

No problems jabbing it in. But aspirated and for the first time since I've been using PEDs, I drew a load of blood. I've wondered what it's like to pin directly into a vein (I've gone through one before but never into one) and now I know there can be no mistaking it - the barrel of the syringe immediately fills with blood at the slightest pressure.

Still. No problem. I just took the needle out and jabbed again a few inches lower down my right quad. This time I just got the muscle bubble so I knew I was OK to pin it in. Being a bit of a newb, 2ml is the most I've ever loaded in one go (previous was 1.5ml) so I took my time getting it in. Everything went nice and smooth and I gave it a quick rubdown after to disperse the oil.

We'll see over the next day or so if I get PIP. It's not a virgin muscle site as I've been jabbing Test E and MTrenDS in it, so if I do get any, it'll either be down to the TMTE or a poor injection technique (although I reckon that it went well).

Just to note - I'll be jabbing the TMTE in seperately from the rest of the TestE. So two pins a week.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ha ur loving the dark side mate!  look forward to seeing results.


----------



## danp1uk (May 17, 2011)

^^ muscle bubble meaning scar tissue? You don't really want to be injecting in scar tissue if it is. Causes havoc on the release times of the esters.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> *Week 1*
> 
> 1st Pin.
> 
> ...


stupid question but did you change the needle after or just push out the blood


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

danp1uk said:


> ^^ muscle bubble meaning scar tissue? You don't really want to be injecting in scar tissue if it is. Causes havoc on the release times of the esters.


No. It's not scar tissue. Every time I've ever jabbed, I've aspirated and got a small air bubble come back. Doesn't matter if it's virgin muscle or not. That seems to be the norm for most people.

@ Dai Jones.

Just pulled out and jabbed the whole lot back in, mate. Blood and all. It came out of my body and was only in the barrel a few seconds, so I can't see there being any problem with it. When I first started out, I would have changed the needle but that's mainly because I'd be worried about it being blunt and being painful going in on the second jab, but now I don't bother. Get it out if you have to and get it in again. Over and done with.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> @ Dai Jones.
> 
> Just pulled out and jabbed the whole lot back in, mate. Blood and all. It came out of my body and was only in the barrel a few seconds, so I can't see there being any problem with it. When I first started out, I would have changed the needle but that's mainly because I'd be worried about it being blunt and being painful going in on the second jab, but now I don't bother. Get it out if you have to and get it in again. Over and done with.


a right just thought I would ask


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

danp1uk said:


> ^^ muscle bubble meaning scar tissue? .


No means he's not pinning into a vein


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Good luck with this mate. I'm running v. Similar to you just started yesterday. 650/300/300


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

LeBigMac said:


> Good luck with this mate. I'm running v. Similar to you just started yesterday. 650/300/300


in that case I'll be in your journal to, I'm looking at TNT mast at some point


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> in that case I'll be in your journal to, I'm looking at TNT mast at some point


I think for a blend, you can't go far wrong and tbh, if I couldn't have got hold of the BSI gear, I would have bought the seperate esthers and gone with that. Would've been a damn site more expensive though. I've read loads where people have said it's their favourite cycle but for me, I'm going to be more interested in seeing what the 400mg of Tren does.

Hopefully in 4 or 5 weeks time, we'll find out. 

I'll bang some "before" photos up just as soon as I can get the missus to take some.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm going to be starting their TMTE in about 10weeks after my cruise so wondering what the pip is like.

My cycle will be:

Week 1-6

Custom blend one rip (70mg test, tren, mast, npp) 2ml EOD

Week 1-15

4ml TMTE

1ml Test 400

800mg deca

1mg adex eod

Week 9-15

100mg Var


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looking forward to how you get on with this cycle 

Subbed!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> I'm going to be starting their TMTE in about 10weeks after my cruise so wondering what the pip is like.
> 
> My cycle will be:
> 
> ...


I have a pal jabbing 3ml of TMTE a week in 3 separate jabs. Two weeks in and he reports no pip as yet...


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> I'm going to be starting their TMTE in about 10weeks after my cruise so wondering what the pip is like.


Not too great. :lol:

It came on at about midnight and had me awake for most of the night. At the moment, it's bearable, just like a really bad dead leg. It's Upper today so I should be able to train on it with no major problems. If it doesn't clear up or if it gets worse, then there might be problems - leg day tomorrow and the way it's feeling right now, squatting heavy won't be a lot of fun. In fact squatting with just the bar will be painful!!

I've been pinning solid for the past 6 months and it's doubtful that it's my technique. I rarely get PIP. But it could be a one off and I could have had bad technique so I'm not going to blame the blend just yet. I'll do that next week if it gives me PIP again.

And if it does, then I'll probably cut it down to 1ml pinned twice a week and see how that goes.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> Not too great. :lol:
> 
> It came on at about midnight and had me awake for most of the night. At the moment, it's bearable, just like a really bad dead leg. It's Upper today so I should be able to train on it with no major problems. If it doesn't clear up or if it gets worse, then there might be problems - leg day tomorrow and the way it's feeling right now, squatting heavy won't be a lot of fun. In fact squatting with just the bar will be painful!!
> 
> ...


Yeah doesn't sound too good. Hopefully it's not the blend as I won't be able to split the jabs up really as I'm going to be using 15ml a week as it is.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Hopefully it's not the blend


I've got two different batches of TMTE - the one with the metal lid which you have to pry up and the newer plastic flip top vials. If I get PIP over the course of the next few jabs, I'll change to the flip tops. That way, should be able to tell if it's the blend or just the batch.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> I've got two different batches of TMTE - the one with the metal lid which you have to pry up and the newer plastic flip top vials. If I get PIP over the course of the next few jabs, I'll change to the flip tops. That way, should be able to tell if it's the blend or just the batch.


Ah right, I think il be getting the newer type as il get it straight from BSI, hopefully it will be better.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

The Cheese said:


> I've got two different batches of TMTE - the one with the metal lid which you have to pry up and the newer plastic flip top vials. If I get PIP over the course of the next few jabs, I'll change to the flip tops. That way, should be able to tell if it's the blend or just the batch.


Mine are flip tops and I've got zero pip. Wouldn't even know I had injected. 1.5ml and 1.5ml of test e. (test e was foil rip off not flip top)


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

In for another great journal :thumb:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press 2x5 1x4

OH DB Press 3x10

Lying Side Laterals 3x10

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 4x10

Bent Over DB Rows 4x10

Close Grip Bench Press 4x10

Dips 5 Sets to Failure.

PIP hasn't settled down and there was no way I could start my warmup with my normal run, so I just walked for 5 minutes.

After that, it was almost the perfect start with an equal PB on Military Press. I just couldn't lock out that last rep - although I did get it well above my head. I then dropped the weight by 15kg and went to the dumb-bells, managing to push heavier for more reps than I've done before. Lying side laterals is a new exercise for me and I'm still raising the weight each week. Today was agony and it got my shoulders nice and pumped. Lat Pulldowns were also done heavy and held at the bottom of the movement for a squeeze.

Because I'd worked so hard on the first 4 exercises I then went lighter on the DB rows and the CGBPs. Again concentrating on the squeeze. Dips were done for a good amount of reps to failure and I'm going to have to add weight next time as I'm probably doing far too many (first set was 25, last was 12).

Since the end of my last cycle, the amount of weight I was able to shift dropped off a bit on some exercises. Not a lot but it was there. I lost about 15kg on deadlifts, 7 or 8kgs on Military, 4 or 5kgs on Bench. Squats stayed pretty much the same. But since starting this new program of Upper/Lower, I'm just about back to where I was when the cycle finished. In fact, I'm expecting to get a PB on Bench this week and some of the isolation exercises are turning over PBs already. So all in all, I'm not in a bad position to start with the TMTE.

One thing: it may be down to the bad night's sleep but when I finished in the gym today, I was absolutely knackered. That's pretty unusual. Since I began this program, I've been having to crowbar myself out of the gym because my energy levels have been really good.

I'm hoping the PIP will ease up but there's no sign of it doing so. I tried a few bodyweight squats earlier on and it was pretty damn painful. They might be the way I'll have to go tomorrow - light on the quads. I'll shove a couple of Ibuprofen down my neck and give it a shot.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

What your current routine mate? I'm doing an U/L atm too


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> What your current routine mate? I'm doing an U/L atm too


What you're seeing up there for Upper 1.

Lower 1 is Squats, Lunges, Sumo Squats, Standing Ham Curls, SLDL, Standing Calves.

Upper 2 is BB Bench, Pec Deck, Chins, Cable Rows, Standing Side Lats or Front Raises, Power Shrugs.

Then Day Off.

Lower 2 is Deadlift, Leg Extensions, Lying Ham Curl, Good Mornings, Seated Calves. I chuck in Rocking Calves or Rack Pulls depending how I feel.

Upper 3 is DB Incline Bench, Incline Flyes, Bent Over Rows, High Cable Row, Face Pulls, Bent Over or Lying Rear Delts.

Then Day Off.

I've been throwing in DB Pullovers, Tri Pushdowns, Incline Curls and Hammer Curls where I've felt like it.

I'm trying to go for 2 exercises per body part. Nothing's set in stone though and occasionally I've found myself adding another exercise or two if I feel that I haven't worked a muscle group hard enough. The big compounds, staying low around the 5 rep mark for 3 or 4 sets, the isolations, high reps for 4 or 5 sets. A minute's break in between sets, a few minutes between exercises.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> What you're seeing up there for Upper 1.
> 
> Lower 1 is Squats, Lunges, Sumo Squats, Standing Ham Curls, SLDL, Standing Calves.
> 
> ...


Only two rest days would kill me, but if you're recovering fast enough then it sounds good! My routine's on my journal, I train arms both upper days personally.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

One Legged Curls 4x10

One Legged Lying Curls 3x10

SLDL 4x10

Leg Extensions 4x10

Squats 4x10

Sumo DB Squats 3x10

Standing Calf Raises 4x20

Hooray for drugs!!

I spent most of last night on the sofa with a hot water bottle pressed against my quad. Didn't have that bad a night's sleep but woke up and the PIP was still pretty intense. It wasn't as bad as yesterday but was still as painful as any of the PIP I've previously had.

I held off going to the gym for an hour but in the end decided to just bite the bullet and give it a go. So I downed a couple of Ibuprofen and took my secret weapon - 1ml of MTrenDS, putting it into the left quad.

Started out with a walk on the treadmill and after a couple of minutes was able to run. No way could I have done that yesterday. Because the PIP is in my quad, I decided to work on Hamstrings first. I managed to go quite heavy on both standing and lying curls and didn't have any major discomfort in the affected leg. SLDLs I did a little light as I sometimes tend to do, going for the stretch and squeeze. Pretty pleased with the hamstring work and I can feel them burning and tight now, an hour or two later.

Moving onto quads, my intention was to just go for a few bodyweight squats but by now the MTrenDS was well kicking in, so after checking that things weren't too painful by testing the water with 4 sets of light leg extensions, I was able to work up to 4 sets of quite heavy squats. I probably would have been happy with how they went if I hadn't had PIP so not bad at all. The only downer was that I wasn't able to go below parallel as the quad seized when I got that low.

Sumo DB squats, I do for the glutes and they're really the only exercise I've got that works them well. I'm not a big fan of them but they do burn and they seem to do the business.

I then went with the calf raises. I could perhaps have gone a bit heavier on them but got a decent burn at the end of the day.

Finally finished off with 5 minutes light jogging on the treadmill as a warmdown. Not something I normally do, but the energy seems to be back. Speaking of which, I reckon part of the reason I was feeling a bit crappy yesterday was because of the S-Drol (I felt a bit pukey too). I had the same sides last time I took it. They'll soon pass though.

All things considered, pretty pleased with the workout and it was nowhere near as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

Bench Press 1x6 2x5 *PB* then drop weight for 1x10 1x8 then drop-sets 2x10

Pec Deck 4x12

Chin Ups 6 Sets to Failure

Seated Rows 4x10

Side Laterals 3x10

Tricep Pushdowns 4x12

Power Shrugs 3x30

Behind the Back Shrugs 3x20

Incline Bicep Curls 4x10

Still got pretty bad PIP but today was a cracking workout. I've managed to build up my Bench to where it was when I came off cycle and went for my first PB in over 3 months today. Only 1kg on top but I got it and managed to crack out an extra rep on the first set.

Everything else was done heavy and it was one of those days where every exercise seemed to hit the mark. Chins are normally done for 4 or 5 sets max but today I managed to crank out 6. Number of reps was good as well. They're the one exercise which I've got better results with off cycle rather than on. I'm going to have to start looking at adding weight to them soon.

Seated rows were good and I managed to hold at the top of the movement and get a good squeeze. Only downside was getting down to do them as my quad is still seizing up. Everyone raging about how good BSI is but if I get it this bad again with the next shot, the vial's going in the bin and I'll crack open one of the plastic top ones.

Side Lats, pushdowns, shrugs and curls all felt good. Used nice weight and walked out of the gym feeling like I earned my protein shake today. Hopefully, I can keep it up.

PEDs: I've decided to split the TMTE into 2 shots to see if it makes a difference. We'll see. Hopefully, I'm not just opening myself up to double the amount of PIP. I pinned 250ml of TestE this morning as the top up. So pins will be 1ml of TMTE on Tuesdays and Thursdays and 1ml of TestE on Sundays. I've been using Signature 600mg TestE for the past few weeks and go a load left but it can be pretty nippy so I'm going to take a chance with the BSI and see how I get on with that. Other thing is that I know that the Sig is definitely gtg so I can keep it in reserve if need be. Legs on Tuesday. Hopefully, this bastard PIP will have sorted itself out by then. Whatever, I'll have to bite the bullet and train through it.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Deadlifts 1x2 1x5 1x1 then lower weight for 1x10

Leg Extensions 3x10 then 2 dropsets 1x7 1x6

Incline Ham Curls 5x12

Good Mornings 4x10

Seated Calf Raises 3x30

There seems to be something about the first week of a cycle that gets me in a mindset where I have some of my best workouts. Still a little PIP in the right quad from Thurday's pin but at least it's now on the way out. Took a pre-workout of ECA and hit the gym 30 minutes later.

As I said earlier: I lost a bit of poundage on some compound lifts after the last cycle but I've slowly been building back up to my old PBs. Deadlifts has been one of those which has been progressing and today was another step forward with another 2.5kg added to the bar. The first set was only for 2 reps as I lost grip but the next one for 5 went pretty well. I couldn't have got a 6th and I only managed 1 on the 3rd set but getting the 5 is what it's all about so it was a good start to the day.

Leg extensions I went as heavy as I've only ever done once before. I near enough failed on the last rep of the 3rd set but went straight for the drops and worked to failure on those as well. My quads were pumped as much as ever and I then moved on to hamstrings. I've only just started doing two legged inclines on the bench but I read that there's a better ROM than doing them flat and I definitely seem to get a better feeling from them. After 5 sets of these, the Good Mornings were done with a medium weight concentrating on keeping the legs nice and straight and squeezing the hamstrings and glutes on the way up. The morning was finished off with some Seated Calf Raises and I got the burn I was looking for on the last set.

PEDs. I put 1ml of TMTE in the left quad about 2 hours before workout. I heated the oil well and then sat with the wife's hairdryer on my leg for 5 minutes once it was in. ATM, there's no problem. This could be a good sign as I had a dull thud from the 2ml almost immediately on the Thursday. Working legs on the same day may also have helped to disperse the oil. If I do get PIP, then I'll probably pin 1 more ml on Thursday and then bin the vial. If there's no problem with today's jab but Thursday gives me PIP then I'll swap that one to leg day on Saturday so that the muscle is worked then too. The actual injection went as smooth as any I've ever done so I know for a fact that any problem is going to be down to the gear and not to me doing something wrong. Like anything else involved in training - time will tell.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

Incline DB Press 3x10 1x7 then 1 dropset 1x10

Incline Flyes 5x10

Reverse Incline Flyes 5x10

Face Pulls 4x10 then 1 dropset 1x10

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns 4x10

Seated High Cable Rows 5x10

Bent Over BB Rows 4x10

Hammer Curls 3x10 Supersetted with Cable Curls 3x10

DB Pullovers 4x12

Worked hard in the gym today - a lot of sets and reps and a lot of volume.

I started out with Incline DBs and smashed my PB by 2.5kgs per db. It was only about 6 months ago that I couldn't move 30kgs but now I can rep out 40s on incline so it's probably one of the most improved of my lifts. I worked the 4th set to failure and then drop setted with about 60% of the weight before going deep and slow on flyes for the stretch.

Ordinarily, I'd then go for bent over reverse flyes but as I already had the bench set up, I decided to try incline reverse flyes. TBH, the feeling I got with these was almost exactly the same but I did find them much more comfortable so I'll probably keep them in.

Lat pulldowns were done with a pause at the bottom of the movement and the high pulley rows were also done seated on an incline bench. When I do these, I pull the weight in at the stomach and this seems to target the lower lats better than any other exercise I do.

Supersetting the curls is not something I've done before (I rarely cable curl) but I have to admit I enjoyed it and got a huge burn from it. Again, something which I'll probably do again. Finished off the the pullovers and got the triceps nicely pumped.

Peds: Not good news. At about 8pm I could feel the PIP coming on. By 11pm it was agony and it's got steadily worse since then. All I can put it down to is a bad batch. Some people have suggested technique but I know my body and I normally know what's down to me and what's down to what I'm pinning. Couple that with the fact that I've pinned with 3 other compounds in the same period of time, with no problem and the type of pain I'm getting compared to other PIP I've had, and there's absolutely no doubt that it's the TMTE.

I said in the last post that if this shot turned out bad, I'd go for another 1ml tomorrow before binning, but it's so painful, there's just no way I want to go through this again. I literally can't straighten my leg and if I sit down for more than one minute, I'm screwed - the pain gets much worse. Closest I can compare it to is how I felt the day after I broke my leg. So because of that, I'm binning this particular batch and I'll go onto the screw tops. It means I'm going to have to order at least one other screw top to work the whole cycle or get the compounds separately, but you gotta do what you gotta do I guess.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

it is the bsi batch ya talking about


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> it is the bsi batch ya talking about


Yes mate. The foil top ones. I've read that a few people have had problems with it so I'm not the only one. I've got some flip top ones so they're going to be a different batch and I'll pin 1ml tomorrow in the right quad. It's had a week off and the PIP has just about gone in that one.

I've also been using BSI MtrenDS and BSI TestE250 along with SignatureTestE600. I've pinned all at least once since starting the TMTE and not had a problem with any of them so unless there's some magical coincidence that I only pin badly with TMTE (which I don't) and that the PIP is just the normal run of the mill which you'd get with bad technique (which it isn't), there's no other explanation but a bad batch.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Weighed in this morning at 14 stone 10lbs so weight has been static over the first week (which is what I wanted). I'll continue on with the same diet and see how things go.

Peds: Still got crappy PIP in the left quad although it's not as bad as yesterday and seems to be clearing up quicker than it did in the right. Hopefully, it will be well on the way out by tomorrow.

This morning, I cracked open one of the new flip top vials of TMTE and injected 1ml into the right quad. No problems with the pinning and it felt nice and smooth going in. I'm really hoping that it was just a bad batch and that this new one will be OK. One thing is that BSI seem to use the same batch number on their labels regardless of whether it is the same or not - the flip tops are the same number as the foil tops. I'm thinking that it's highly doubtful that they are the same brew so I'm not expecting the same reaction. Looking back, the same batch number also seems to have been doing the rounds in 2012 as well so I think it's just that they don't bother changing it. Got to ask why bother including it in the first place though. If you do get a crap batch like I have, and the next lot's got the same number, it's not the best advertising for your brand - the second lot could be brilliant gear but the batch number says otherwise. Got to admit, if I were them, I'd either ditch the batch number or make sure to update it properly.

Anyway, we'll give it a few hours and see how things go. If I don't get PIP within the next 8 hours, I'll now that it's gtg and can get on with the cycle.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Hopefully pip is non existent now mate. I did my 2nd jab of TTME amd test e yesterday and I've got no pip.

Subbed mate.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't want to tempt fate and maybe it's still a little early to tell for sure, but I reckon I might have got away with it.

This time on Tuesday, my left quad was pretty much in bits and the PIP had started to come on strong. Tonight though, there's nothing but a tiny, little ache - probably what I get on a lot of jabs. I guess I can tell I've pinned but it's not something really that noticeable.

I guess there is always the possibility that it'll come on tomorrow but I reckon if it does, it's not likely to be anywhere near as bad as what I've gone through so far.

Touch wood.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press *PB* 3x5 1x4 then lower weight for 2x10 1x8

Lying Side Laterals 3x10 then dropset 1x10

Close Grip Lat Pulldowns 4x10

Seated Row Palms In 5x10

Bent Over DB Rows 4x12

Pec Deck 3x10

CGBP 4x10

Dips 5 Sets to Failure

Really pleased with today's workout. Got the PB I was going for on Military Press and almost got a 4th set, just failing to lock out the 5th rep. If you read my first log, you'll see that MP has been my bogey lift, so any time I get a PB on it, I'm pretty made up. After I got the PB, I dropped the weight a bit and went for high reps. Over the past few weeks I've been using dumb-bells at this point but today I decided to stick with the barbell and I reckon the db work paid off as I was repping with 5kgs more than anything I've done before.

After that, everything was good. All exercises were done as heavy as ever except for db rows, where I concentrated mainly on the stretch. I don't want to count my chickens yet but if I can keep up at this pace and volume, PBs should soon start coming every week once the PEDs kick in.

PEDs. I'm thinking that the Superdrol has kicked in and is now making a bit of difference to strength. It doesn't really seem to be affecting me that much outside the gym but once I get in there and start lifting, there's a sort of confidence that I'll manage to make the next rep.

The really good news is that there's absolutely no PIP in my right quad. This new batch of TMTE is as smooth as anything I've used before. The left quad is still pretty bad and I may not be able to squat heavy tomorrow but at least I know, once it's gone, I won't have to suffer from it again. I'm going to have to get another vial of the good stuff though as I'll only be able to run it for 10 weeks max otherwise. I'm also going back to the Signature Test E 600. I got the BSI Test from the same source as I got the bunk TMTE and tbh, I've got a sneaking suspicion it's under-dosed. In the couple of weeks I came off the Sig and started using the BSI, all the sides I normally get from Test (greasy skin, acne, nightime hard-ons) disappeared. I know for a fact that the Sig is good so I'll be using .5ml of that a week to top up.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Leg Extensions 10x10

Standing Leg Curls 5x10

Lying One Leg Curls 6x10

SLDL 6x10

Standing Calf Raises 5x20

Rack Pulls 5x10

Still feels like I've got a golf ball under my left quad so squatting and going heavy weren't really an option today. I'm a bit surprised as the discomfort I'm getting is from half the amount I used with the first lot of PIP. I would have expected it to clear up a bit quicker but instead, it's taking longer.

Because of this, I decided to lower the weights and concentrate on doing a lot of sets for high reps with short rest times in between. Got a nice pump in the legs and something is better than nothing I guess, but I feel a little bit like I haven't done enough - even though I was in the gym for well over an hour. I'm hoping that everything will be back to normal by Tuesday (the next Leg Day) so I can work heavy again.

Peds: I put half a ml of the Signature 600 Test E into the right quad a couple of hours before workout. It'll mean that I'll be doing 700mg of Test instead of the 650mg I would have got if I stuck with BSI but 50mg isn't going to make any difference. No PIP but then it's pretty smooth stuff for what it is and my experiences with it have been good.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Deadlift 1x5 then lower weight for 1x10

Good Mornings 4x10

Incline Ham Curls 5x12

Leg Extensions 3x10 then dropsets of 1x8 and 1x10

Seated Calves 4x30

I couldn't work out on Sunday as I came down with a 24 hour D&V virus which had me flat on my back. No problem now though and if I miss a workout, I'd rather it's one of the Uppers than a lower.

Today was another good one with a lot of volume. Deadlifts are still building back up to the PB level and I'm only about 7kgs short of that now. Once/if the TMTE kicks in, I'm hoping to smash that PB. Good Mornings were done heavier than I've ever done them before and I felt it in the lower back as well as the hamstrings. I've a feeling it's going to be the back that gets DOMs later on though. Hamstring Curls were done with good weight and I'm really enjoying doing them on the incline as I seem to be getting a much better connection with them. Leg Extensions were done as heavy as ever and the last set was done to failure. I was planning to go 4 sets at that weight but because I failed, I decided to go for 2 dropsets instead. Must have done something right as once I'd finished, I had wobbly legs and had to give it a good 5 minutes before I could do the calf raises. Finishing off with the calves, again, used a heavy weight and got a good burn going with them.

Because I missed an Upper, I'll probably mix 2 and 3 together tomorrow, picking the best exercises from them.

PEDs. Pinned 1ml of TMTE this morning. Again, no problems and nice and smooth. If it's gtg, then I'm very happy with it. We'll give it a couple more weeks, see if the Tren kicks in and then take it from there. I'm still taking 10mg of Super-drol ED. TBH, I don't think I'm getting that much from it but I have it so may as well use it.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

Bench Press *PB* 2x5 1x6 1x4

DB Incline Bench Press 4x10

Incline Flyes 4x10

Chin Ups 4 Sets to Failure

Seated Cable Rows 4x10

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns 4x10

Face Pulls 5x12

Side Laterals 4x10

Side Laterals with Cable Machine 2x10

Tricep Pushdowns 5x10

Incline DB Curls 5x10

I feel like I made up for the missed workout with a really good one today. Managed to start of with a PB on bench, getting an extra rep on the 3rd set and even adding 4 more on a 4th set. I then supersetted the DB presses with the flyes going heavier than I've ever done before. After the 3rd set, I thought I was going to fail at around 7 or 8 on the 4th but I managed to crank out all 10 so was well pleased with that.

I've managed to do a few more Chin Ups before, but today they felt good - got what felt like a really decent stretch at the bottom and felt a lot more powerful on the movement back up. Seated Rows were then done heavier than I've ever done them before. Lat pulldowns were also done heavy with a pause at the bottom of the movement.

Face Pulls I did with a weight which I normally find pushes me but today they seemed a lot easier so I was able to get out more reps and sets. Side laterals, I normally do one handed but today I did them with a db in each hand and I felt them to be a bit harder than normal. I managed to get 4 sets but at the end of the 3rd and 4th my form started to go so I decided to make up for it with a couple of sets of cable side lats. I really should do that exercise more often as I can feel it much more than the usual ones which I do.

The arm work was done with a medium weight, more for the burn and pump than anything else.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

hows the pip on the new batch


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

None at all mate.

If it's properly dosed, it'll be the perfect steroid for me. 

Just hope I can get hold of another vial the same as this lot.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Rest day today.

Just pinned 1ml of TMTE into the right quad to give me the 2ml per week. This will be the 3rd one from the new batch.

Everything went fine and I'm not expecting any PIP from it.

Next pin will be the top up of .5ml of Test E on Saturday.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press 3x6 *PB*

DB Press 2x10 1x8 1x7

Lying Side Laterals 4x10

Cable Row from High Pulley 4x10

Bent Over BB Row 4x10

Close Grip Lat Pulldown 5x10

Pec Deck 4x10 then 1 drop set 1x10

Dips 5 sets to failure

CGBP 2x10 1x9 1x7 then 1 drop set 1x12

Good day. Hit the PB on Military easily - so easily that I did another rep on each set which I've never done on a PB before. As it's a hard lift for me, I tend to only microload for PBs, going up 1kg at a time, but I could have gone 2.5kg and I reckon I'd still have got it. Absolutely no complaints there.

After that, everything was done with decent weight. Some exercises as heavy or heavier than I've ever done before. I seemed to get some really decent connections on some of them too and really got the feeling I was looking for.

Perhaps the only lift that was a little disappointing was CGBP. I've hit that weight for 3x10 before and not found it too taxing but today I failed on the 3rd set at 9. Maybe to be expected after everything that came before so I'm not going to beat myself up over it and to make up for failing, I did go for a drop-set which is not something I normally do on that exercise. Triceps do feel pretty pumped so it can't be all bad!!

Weightwise: I weighed in this morning at 14 stone 9 lbs, so I've lost 1lb. Expected with the D&V so I've no problem with diet at the moment. The plan is to try for a recomp so if I'm staying near enough static and the lifting and the PEDs are working, it should mean that the fat is coming off and the muscle is going on. I say "Should" but we'll see in a couple of weeks time if/when the Tren kicks in.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Leg Extensions 10x10

Standing Leg Curls 5x10

SLDL 4x10

Standing Calf Raises 4x20

Squats 4x10

Lying One Leg Curls 3x10

Worked hard. Felt dizzy a couple of times and also felt like throwing up. Still, you gotta go hard to get results.

Leg Extensions aren't normally on the menu for Saturdays but I like them and I wanted to do something different with a 10x10. I also decided not to just work one muscle one after the other and to chop and change so I did quads at the beginning and then towards the end. Same with hamstrings.

SLDLs were done heavier than I've done them before. I was knackered and had to have a good sit down after finishing the 4 sets. Everything else was done heavy too. Perhaps squats could have been done a bit heavier but I got nice and low on them and was looking for connection so I'm not complaining. I'll probably start going heavy on a 5x5 with them a little later into the cycle.

Peds: Woke up a few times last night, drenched in sweat. And I mean drenched. Like I just got out of the shower. Also woke at 5:30am and couldn't get back to sleep so ended up getting out of bed at that time. I know that this could be a side of the Tren though, so I'm happy enough to put up with it. At least it might be proving that there is Tren in the TMTE I'm using. Pinned 300mg of Signature Test E into the left quad first thing this morning. No problems with PIP and I'm not expecting any now that I've binned the first batch of TMTE.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

Bench Press 3x5 *PB* 1x3 then dropsets 3x10

Pec Deck 4x10

Chin Ups 4 sets to failure supersetted with Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns 4x10

Low Pulley Cable Rows with Palms In 4x10

Tricep Pulldowns 3x10 then 2 dropsets to failure

One Arm Side Laterals 3x10 then One Arm Cable Side Laterals 3x10

Cable Preacher Curls 3x15

Behind the Back Shrugs 3x20 then Power Shrugs 3x20

Not much to say about today really. Great workout, as good as any I've had this cycle. Super-setted a few things and felt like I earned my protein shake. Also got the PB I was looking for on Bench, adding a bit more weight than I normally would. Failed going for a 4th set but that doesn't really matter as 3 is the figure that counts in the log.

One thing I did note was that I woke up with DOMs in my hamstrings from yesterday. That's pretty unusual for me. Hopefully, it means the extra leg day is doing some good.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

The DOMs are actually stronger today than they were yesterday and I had difficulty getting out of bed and putting my socks on this morning.

Hamstrings, Glutes and Quads are all feeling it. I can only put it down to the heavy SLDLs as that's where I really pushed it on Saturday. I reckon I've still got at least another 10kg in that lift though, so I'll up it again this coming week and see if I can get the same result.

Another Leg Day tomorrow but no worries about training through DOMs. Unlike PIP, it's a welcome pain and one that I don't mind dealing with.

Diet: I've upped the calories a little bit and am going to do so for 2 or 3 weeks before bringing them back down again. I figure that I might be able to add a little bit more muscle and still have plenty of time to cut any unwanted fat later in the cycle. No massive surplus but if I can add 4 or 5lbs, I'll be happy.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Hy cheese. How you finding the TTME at the moment. Noticing any effects?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Nothing yet mate. Anything I'm getting at the moment is coming off the S-Drol and the 300mg Of TestE I've been on for the last few months.

Only 3 weeks in though and the 1st week was with that crap gear so it's no surprise if it's not working yet.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Deadlifts 1x5 then lower weight for 1x10

Leg Extensions 4x10 then 2 dropsets of 1x8 and 1x10

Incline Leg Curls 5x12

Good Mornings 5x10

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

Equalled my PB on deadlift this morning. Almost didn't make the last rep but got it in the end. Leg Extensions were done heavy but I didn't really feel like I got the connection on them until the drop-sets. Leg Curls, I'm liking the incline. Definitely feeling it more and the hams feel like they're a lot more pumped when I'm doing that exercise. Good Mornings were done heavy and calf raises were done heavier than I've ever done them before. Only 5 exercises but not a bad workout at all.

Peds: I put 1ml of TMTE into the right quad last night. No problems. Just put my order in for another vial of TMTE in with a decent source so should have enough to carry me through the cycle.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

DB Bench 1x10 1x8 1x9 1x10 1x7 3x10

Face Pulls 10x10

Close Grip Lat Pulldowns 5x10

Reverse Flyes 5x10

Incline DB Flyes 5x10

Incline Curls 4x10

Machine Shoulder Press 5x12

Incline DB Rows 3x20

Tricep Pushdowns 4x15

Strange day today. Maybe I was a bit too greedy upping the weight in the DB press by 2.5kg over anything I've done before but I didn't feel that strong to begin with. After last week, I was surprised that I failed on the 2nd set. Wasn't too much of a problem though - I just kept dropping the weight a little and working to failure each time so I got the work in.

After that I decided to do GVT on the Face Pulls and got a nice burn and pump with them. I then decided to stick in the high set, high rep range and worked everything else with just enough weight to go close to failure. As I write this, I'm particularly feeling it in the shoulders. Rest day tomorrow. I'll have to see if I get any DOMs from mixing things up today.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Yep: DOMs in the delts and traps. Very unusual, so mixiing things up and throwing in high reps is making a difference. DOMs doesn't necessarily lead to growth, but I still like to think that it's there for some positive reason.

Pinned 1ml of TMTE into the left quad this morning. No problems as usual. Compared to the first batch this one is unrecognisable - absolutely no PIP whatsoever. If I get the results on it, BSI may have redeemed themselves and I might even be tempted to run another cycle on it.

And on the lighter side - two complete strangers have commented on my physique over the past couple of days: one asking me how often I go to the gym and the other asking me how I got "muscled up". I certainly don't feel all that big and I can't get big-headed over it (in fact, I was a little embarrassed on both occasions) but it's still nice to have people commenting as it shows that I must be doing something right.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press 2x5 1x4

DB Press 3x10

Lying Side Laterals 3x10

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns 5x10

Bent Over BB Row 4x10

Cable Row from High Pulley 5x10

CGBP 4x10

Dips 4 Sets to Failure

Pec Deck 5x10

Oh so close!! I felt aggressive in the gym this morning and went for that 2.5kg PB that I reckoned I should have gone for last week. I managed to get the first two sets with only a slight pause on the last rep of the second but just couldn't make the 3rd. I had the 5th rep above my head for what seemed like ages and was literally an inch or two from locking it out but I just couldn't do it. No complaints though - just getting what I got with an extra 2.5kg felt like an achievement.

The aggression and the strength seemed to carry on as I went to dbs and where I failed last week, I got the 3 sets of 10 this time. Same with the CGBP - I failed last week after just two sets, but this week, easily hit 4 and will have to up the weight next time. Ordinarily, I'd go light on one or two exercises for the stretch after hitting the first few so heavy, but this week, didn't bother. Everything was done heavy and the aggression continued until I walked out of the gym.

Peds: The TMTE and Test could now be kicking in. The sides are definitely there - my missus had a right moan at me this morning because I won't leave her alone. On top of that, the backne is back with a vengeance, the night sweats and the weird dreams are there too along with horrendous indigestion (a common side of Tren from what I've read). I also seem to be a little more breathless on the treadmill than normal. It was around week 3 that I noticed a slight jump in strength and aggression on my Test E cycle so if things are following the same pattern, next week should see things starting to kick in (touch wood). I just pray that this time, all the PEDs I've got are the real deal instead of having bunk gear in the middle of the cycle like before.

Weight, I'm up a lb. I'd upped calories a bit so expected to see a slight rise but as I'm going for a recomp and to lose body fat, that seems about right to me and I don't want to really add much more a week.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

good to hear it starting to kick in, so thats around 3 weeks?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

3 weeks of the Test E. 2 weeks of the new batch of TMTE.

It's possible that the PIP batch actually had the gear in it so that would bring that up to 3 weeks of TMTE if it did.

Sides are definitely there. No mistake. I'd say aggression in the gym has also kicked in without a doubt. Only way to really tell if strength is there is to wait and see how easily I make that MP PB next week.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

what batch you running as i tfeel mine starting to work, with increase in libido coming up to my third jab


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

The green flip tops. Brown coloured vials.

Ignore the batch number on the side of the vials - they're all the same, no matter when they were brewed.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> The green flip tops. Brown coloured vials.
> 
> Ignore the batch number on the side of the vials - they're all the same, no matter when they were brewed.


oh didnt know that


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Squats 5x5 1x10 *PB*

Leg Extensions 3x15

Rack Pulls 4x10

SLDL 4x10

Standing Calf Raises 3x20 then drop set of 1x20

Standing Leg Curls 4x10

Lying Leg Curls 5x12

Brutal workout. Again the aggression was good and I felt strong.

Although I've done the same weight on the squats before, I've only done it once on a 3x5. Today was a 5x5 and then I somehow (don't ask me how) did a 1x10. So I'm claiming the PB. I also surprised myself at the depth I got and I reckon there was plenty more in the bank so I'll be expecting another PB next week. Leg Extensions and Rack Pulls aren't on the menu for Lower 1 but I wanted to hit quads harder so gave them a go. Once I was done with them, I had a nice wobble on.

I went a bit lighter on SLDLs for the stretch. I had intended to up the weight from last week, but felt it better to just go for the connection and perhaps I'll try upping it next week.

Calf Raises were done heavier than I've ever done before and the burn and pump was immense. In fact, I honestly don't think I've ever seen my calves so pumped.

Leg curls were also done heavy and again, I got a good connection with the hamstrings. The last set of heavies and the drop set were just about done to failure and at one point I was worried that I wouldn't be able to take the two steps needed to re-rack the bar as it was so intense.

As things stand, I'd like to say strength and aggression is down to the PEDs kicking in. But to be on the conservative side, I'm going to wait until tomorrow before I make that claim. BB bench is always the best strength indicator for me and if I can claim an easy PB, then I think it's safe to say that the TMTE is doing it's job.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

BB Bench 3x5 *PB* 1x4 then dropsets of 1x7 1x9 2x10

Pec Deck 5x10

Chin Ups 5 Sets to Failure

Seated Rows 10x10

Cable Side Laterals 3x10

Seated Side Laterals 3x10

Tricep Pushdowns 4x10

Hammer Curls 5x10

Power Shrugs 3x30

Started out with a decent PB on bench. No massive surge in strength and I didn't make a 4th set but I got what I was after and was pleased with it. Only thing that was a bit of a downer was that I really seemed to feel it in my front delts rather than in the pecs. Because of that I decided to do a few light sets on the pec deck to loosen things up.

Seated Rows, I meant to go heavy on, but as I was building up to it in the warmup, I came across a weight I felt I got a really good connecton with and rather than lose that feeling, I decided to GVT it. As things turned out, the last few sets were absolutely brutal so I ended up feeling like I'd pulled my max anyway!! After that, everything else was done with good weight. Seated Side Lats are not an exercise that I normally do but I was surprised at how hard they were compared to the normal one arm standing ones I do. I think I'll have to give them another go next week. The Power Shrugs were done heavier than I've ever done before and I just about managed to shrug the last few reps of the 3rd set before having to sit down, gasping for air. Left the gym feeling like I couldn't do any more.

I'm no clearer as to whether or not the TMTE is doing the job in the strength department yet. It may be but I've got a bad sore throat and so haven't eaten for over 24 hours and I also finished the S-Drol yesterday morning. Those two things may be covering it up. Who knows? It's still a case of wait and see. Put .5ml of Signature Test E 600 into the left quad last night. No PIP as usual.

Weight: Checked in this morning at 14 stone 11lbs. That's a 1lb gain from the beginning of the cycle. I would maybe expect to lose another couple of pounds if this sore throat keeps on, but I'm going to try to neck some ice-cream and some other high calorie foods to keep things as steady as I can.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Deadlifts 3x1 1x5 1x10

Leg Extensions 2x15 1x12 1x11 1x10 then dropsets 1x10 1x9

Incline Leg Curls 4x10 then dropsets 2x10

Good Mornings 4x10 then dropsets 2x10

Seated Calf Raises 3x30

What started out as a pretty crappy workout came out good in the end. It was crappy at the beginning, as whilst I was building up to a 1x5 working set of deads, I felt weak when I was still 12.5kg away. Instead of bottling it though, I decided to go for 1 lift at 7.5kg over what I was doing last week. As it turned out, I got it 3 times. It wasn't easy and I couldn't get a 4th but it was enough to cheer me up a bit and I then dropped the weight to what I did last week and hit 5 quite easily.

I then went to failure on Leg Extensions and Leg Curls throwing in a couple of dropsets to failure as well. The Leg Extensions were so intense, I had to go back to the treadmill and walk for 5 minutes before I could carry on. I was thinking of doing some more quad work but it wasn't on the menu and I honestly don't believe I could have hit them any harder anyway.

Good Mornings were done heavy. Perhaps a little bit too heavy as I couldn't bend over as far as I wanted to. But I got in a couple of dropsets and got the depth on those so nothing lost there either. Calves were done with a heavier weight than I've done before.

PEDs: I popped in 1ml of TMTE into the left quad. TBH, after today, I don't think I can put any of the strength gains or aggression that I felt last week down to the Tren. It seems it was all the S-Drol. I've also found that libido has dropped quite a bit and the backne is clearing up. Not too worried at the moment as it's only the 3rd week but I should feel something in the next 2 or 3.

One other thing: last couple of days I've been using D-Hacks Power Stack. Damn is that thing strong. I thought I was pretty resistant to stims but that thing's got me sweating like a pig as soon as I touch a weight. Feel a little sick for a few minutes once it hits the system, but once that's done with, it seems to give a nice little boost.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

so how ya running dhacks power stack?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> so how ya running dhacks power stack?


Just 1 tab 20-30 minutes before training.

Any more than that and I reckon it would take my head clean off.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Just 1 tab 20-30 minutes before training.
> 
> Any more than that and I reckon it would take my head clean off.


yeh heard a few lads say its strong, was thinging of using this between the two weeks off clen


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh heard a few lads say its strong, was thinging of using this between the two weeks off clen


Reckon it's worth a try. Definitely kills the appetite for a few hours after taking it as well so you won't miss the clen too much.

Leg days, I look forward to half a dozen scrambled eggs after I've worked out but just the thought of them now makes me queasy. It's a real chore trying to eat when normally I'm starving.

But like I said: it comes with it's downside. I'm literally drenched in sweat when I pull the first lift and it doesn't settle down for a good hour. There's also that sickness feeling (although it's not too bad) and if you're not used to stims, be prepared to shake like a leaf.

I'd give it a go though. Best value for money over any other pre-workout I've ever used before and definitely the strongest. Worst comes to the worst, you can always bite the tabs in half.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

Incline DB Press 3x20

Incline Flyes 3x20

Face Pulls 3x20

Incline DB Rows 3x20

Tricep Pushdowns 3x15

Incline Curls 3x10

Close Grip Lat Pulldowns 3x20

I honestly can't remember having a sore throat this bad before. Just swallowing is absolute agony - like razor blades. It kept me up all night and just seems to be getting worse. And none of the remedies I've tried seem to have made the slightest bit of difference.

Because of this, I decided to go light today with high reps. I was tempted to just knock it on the head altogether but I know if I'd have done that, I'd feel even crappier. My mindset is that if I can get out of bed, I can train. Probably my own worst enemy as it doesn't give me time to recover but, psychologically it makes me feel better.

Not really a lot to say about the actual gym work. I super-setted the first four exercises and even though everything was done light, there were times when it didn't feel like it!!! In and out of the gym in half an hour has to be a record for me. Now it's off down Asda pharmacy to see if they've got anything over the counter which will help sort me out. Thank Christ tomorrow is a rest day!!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

FML.

It turned out to be more than just a sore throat and I ended up spending a couple of nights in hospital to get it sorted out. All done now and I just need a little time to recover, so I'll probably wait until Tuesday before lifting again.

The one good thing is that the blood tests I had in there came back good - no unusual discrepancies between white and red blood cells and blood pressure was fine. I can think of more pleasant ways to find out that sort of info though!!

Anyway, got home from hospital and popped in 1ml of TMTE and .5 of TestE.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Bl00dy hell , what was it


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Bl00dy hell , what was it


Dunno. A couple of consultants in the first hospital I stayed in thought it was a Peritonsillar abscess. Next day, I was transferred to another hospital 60 miles away and the consultant there thought it was some different type of infection.

They're doing blood cultures to find out

They whacked me on a load of different drips, pumped me full of painkillers and now I'm pretty much OK. Still got a sore throat and I am feeling pretty weak but it shouldn't be anything a couple days rest won't sort out.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Weighed in today.

Bearing in mind that I haven't been able to eat or drink a single thing for 4 days solid, I was expecting a big loss.

But the result was surprising: 14 stone 10lbs. I've lost less than a pound.

Only thing I can put that down to are the drips that they had me on - for most of the time I was in there, apart from the painkillers and antibiotics, they had a dextrose/salt solution pumping into my arm.

Still a huge surprise though. Even before the 4 days of absolutely no food whatsoever, my throat was too sore to eat at maintenance. TBH, it's still the same now - even though I can get some food down, I can't eat a proper meal. Good to know that it's not going to have me wasting away too much though.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Just put 1ml of TMTE into the left quad. No problems as usual.

Thinking about training tomorrow but not really sure if I'm ready yet. I've certainly still got quite a bit of pain and feel quite weak. Dunno if it's worth going in and just working with some light weights or giving it a miss altogether and picking things up on Friday.

I'm thinking that it won't hurt to wait until Friday. I've been lifting solid for over 3 months so am due a deload week anyway. It's not really going to make much difference if the deload is a total week off rather than one where I just go after the pump. Also, with my throat still sore, I can't eat that much so there's not really that much danger of me piling on the pounds whilst I'm off.

I'll play it by ear and see how I feel tomorrow.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Just put 1ml of TMTE into the left quad. No problems as usual.
> 
> Thinking about training tomorrow but not really sure if I'm ready yet. I've certainly still got quite a bit of pain and feel quite weak. Dunno if it's worth going in and just working with some light weights or giving it a miss altogether and picking things up on Friday.
> 
> ...


think you should concider about a week off mate if things are still not 100%


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Finished the first non-PIP vial of TMTE this morning, pinning 1ml into the right quad.

I reckon I got between 8 and 9ml out of the vial so it was a bit under-measured. I've got a choice between staying with the same batch or going with an even newer one (I've two more vials bought at different times from the same source), so I'll probably give the newer one a shot. TBH, I'm not really feeling a thing from the last vial. That could be because of the time off though. But now we're coming up to 5 weeks, I would expect to be feeling something pretty soon if the TMTE is gtg.

I've decided if I don't get any joy, I'm going to do this next vial and then move onto WC TNTMast 400 to finish the cycle off.

Weight: I was surprised the other day that I hadn't lost anything while in hospital and now I'm surprised to find that I've had a 4.5lb loss since coming out. Only thing I can think of which might be responsible is that I've been off creatine for the past 10 days. So perhaps water loss? I can't believe it's diet as calories this week have actually been higher than normal - I've been using ice-cream to soothe my throat. Not only that but I haven't been burning calories training as I've been recovering. Deloading creatine is the only thing I can think of.

Tomorrow is back to training though and because of that, it's also back to using creatine again. Maybe I'll then see the weight go back on as water retention.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Finished the first non-PIP vial of TMTE this morning, pinning 1ml into the right quad.
> 
> I reckon I got between 8 and 9ml out of the vial so it was a bit under-measured. I've got a choice between staying with the same batch or going with an even newer one (I've two more vials bought at different times from the same source), so I'll probably give the newer one a shot. TBH, I'm not really feeling a thing from the last vial. That could be because of the time off though. But now we're coming up to 5 weeks, I would expect to be feeling something pretty soon if the TMTE is gtg.
> 
> ...


yeh go for it so I know how it goes


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Won't be for another 4 or 5 weeks at the earliest mate as it'll take me that long to get through this new vial but I'll probably be putting the order in for it in the next couple.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press 1x3 4x2 then drop weight 1x10 1x9 1x8

DB Press 5x12

Lying Side Laterals 3x10

Lying Incline DB Rows 5x15

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns 5x10

Seated Close Grip Row 4x10

Pec Deck 2x10 1x8 1 dropset 1x10

Incline Curls 3x10

DB Pullovers 3x10 1x8

Dips 4 sets to failure

First day back after a week off and the time spent in hospital. TBH, I felt a little weak and got a bit greedy with the Military Press to start with. I was surprised to find that it wasn't really my upper body that let me down but more my core and legs - I was shaking like a leaf. I went for a PB and didn't really get anywhere with it so decided to drop the weight a bit and concentrate on high reps with minimal rest between sets. Still worked to failure and got a massive pump so wasn't too upset.

After that, I went a bit lighter on a few of the exercises, although Pec Deck, Curls, Pullovers and Side Laterals were done heavy. I put a lot of effort into concentrating on form, pausing at the top of each rep and getting a good connection. I left the gym as pumped as I've ever been.

Perhaps a little disappointing that I wasn't able to pick up at the weights I left off at before the trip to hospital but maybe that's to be expected. Not too much of a downer I guess as it should only be temporary and it hopefully won't take long to start getting back into it. I'll probably go a little lighter on legs tomorrow and concentrate on easing them back into the routine and then try and hit it hard with high volume on Sunday once my body is used to doing some work again.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Squats 5x10

Leg Extensions 2x10 1x8 1x6 then dropset 1x8

Standing Calf Raises 2x30 1x23 1x18

Standing Leg Curls 5x12

SLDL 4x10

Only 5 exercises today but it was brutal and I left the gym on legs made of jelly.

I started out by supersetting the squats and the leg extensions. I haven't done that for a few months and although I remember it being a bastard from last time, I'd forgotten just how hard it really is. Like yesterday, I was shaking like a leaf and again I worked to failure.

Calf raises weren't done as heavy as I would normally do them but even so, they were really intense too and I failed on both the 3rd and 4th set. That's not something I normally do - usually I work them until the pain becomes unbearable but today, I went on until I literally couldn't raise my heels off the floor and was close to falling over. I know people suggest heavy weights are better for calves but the one thing I do like about working a bit lighter is that I can go to failure without worrying so much about a heavy weight crashing to the ground if I fail - my catchers would be able to take the bar if things did go tits up.

Hamstrings were also worked to failure on the leg curls and I got a really good connection with them. Moreso that I usually do, so I didn't feel the need to do lying ones afterwards as I sometimes do.

SLDLs were done a bit lighter for the stretch, concentrating on form and going nice and slow.

Didn't spend as long in the gym as I have done on some of the leg sessions on this cycle but I reckon, even though I was intending to ease myself back in after the week off, I worked as hard, if not harder, than I usually do. I'm certainly still feeling it in my legs now an hour later and I'm expecting to get a bit of DOMs later on.

PEDs: Put in .75ml of the Sig Test E into the left quad this morning. No major problems although I reckon I nicked a vein on the way in as I had a little bit of a cough for 5 minutes afterwards. I aspirated so know that I didn't pin directly in there and it was very minor so nothing to worry about.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

BB Bench 2x5 1x4 then partials 1x7 1x6 1x5 1x4 then drop weight for 3x10

Chin Ups 5 sets to failure

Close Grip Lat Pulldowns 4x10

Seated Cable Rows with Palms in 5x10

Tricep Pushdowns 4x10

Seated Side Laterals 4x10 then Cable Side Laterals 2x10

BB Shrugs 4x15

Preacher Curls 3x15

Good workout and got nice and pumped all over.

I started out going for a PB on bench but just missed the last rep. Getting it off my chest was easy enough, it's just that last 3rd up to lockout that's the problem. Because of that, I decided to stay heavy but raised the catchers up and did a few partials, concentrating on that part of the movement and working it to failure each time. I'll give it a go next time and hopefully it will help build some strength. After, I'd done that, I dropped the weight a bit and knocked out a few high rep sets.

Chin ups went well and I'm pumping out as many as I've done before. Lat pulldowns were done a bit lighter, concentrating on the squeeze and as a nice exercise to do before going back to heavy on the rows.

Preachers and tri pushdowns gave me a big pump but also cramped my arm a bit - every time I bent my arms afterwards they got stuck in that position. Still, not complaining too much as it's wasn't too painful; just a bit annoying.

The BB shrugs were done heavier than I've ever done them before. My overhand grip is a bit crappy on anything over 100kg for reps but I've managed to get hold of a new pair of RDX straps with the rubber on them. My old Golds Gym ones used to slip but these are the dogs and they seem to hold anything which I can lift. It meant I was able to concentrate on the movement without worrying about dropping the bar.

PEDs. Either the TMTE is bunk or it's just not kicked in yet. I'm definitely not getting any strength boost from it. Anything I am getting is probably coming from the Sig Test E which I've been using. I'm going to up the dose to 3ml a week and pin 1.5ml tonight.

Weight: I've managed to put a couple of pounds back on by eating big over the past few days. I'm now sitting at 14 stone 9lbs. Exactly what I was when I started this log 5 weeks ago.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> *Upper 2*
> 
> BB Bench 2x5 1x4 then partials 1x7 1x6 1x5 1x4 then drop weight for 3x10
> 
> ...


This is the conclusion I'm coming to. 10ml into the bottle having swapped from ROHM and I feel like I'm coming off the gear :cursing:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I've had 3 different batches, mate.

The first one was the foil top. Couldn't even use that bastard as the PIP was just too horrendous.

The second one was the plastic top in a coloured bottle. I reckon I got nothing off that.

Now I'm a shot into the clear vial with the plastic top. I'm not holding my breath over this one being any good either.

Made my mind up that as soon as I've emptied it, I'm going to move onto Wild Cat.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2013)

Tmte could have ruled the market if it wasn't so hit an miss.

I've had the foil top and flip top Brown bottle sadly I'm not blown away.

The flip top def has something in it though.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Tmte could have ruled the market if it wasn't so hit an miss.


Totally agree with that.

If they'd got it right, it's the sort of blend which would make up the majority of my cycles. Test, Tren, Mast in long esthers. I wouldn't ever need anything else but a bit of Test E to add alongside.

As it stands though, there's going to have to be some sort of miracle occur for me to ever go near BSI again. It doesn't help that there are so many shills out there hyping it to f*ck. They do more harm than good when it comes to making a judgement on whether a product is any good.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

The Cheese said:


> I've had 3 different batches, mate.
> 
> The first one was the foil top. Couldn't even use that bastard as the PIP was just too horrendous.
> 
> ...


See I never understand this, if you really think it's crap then just save your time and make the switch mate, I wouldn't be holding out for 3rd time lucky, just because it's in a different bottle doesn't mean it's going to be any better! If they can't get it right the 1st or 2nd time then I wouldn't put my faith in for the next bottle!

It's a shame but people should really stick to what they know works for them


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

A few reasons why I haven't done that.

There's always that hope that I might get lucky, mate. That's why I'll chance it. I bought the gear all at the same time from 2 different sources as well, so there's also that niggling thought that it may be the source that's let me down.

And as I've already binned about 200 quids worth of their sh*te, I've got to admit that there's a bit of me that's saying "F*ck it. At least one vial must be decent". P*ssing against the wind probably but I guess i'm a bit of a dumb optimist.

Going up to 3 or 4ml a week means it won't last long anyway.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2013)

Tbf to my knowledge the 200mg of long estered test/tren/mast in 1ml has never been done before?!

Unless homebrewed by some crazy dude.

It seems so hit an miss, obviously something is going wrong in the process.

My pip version did nothing and was like taking a missile to the ass.

Flip top deffo an improvement but still I'd expect more.

Think the ttme is the only really thorn in the labs side tbh.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Think the ttme is the only really thorn in the labs side tbh.


Dunno. I tried a few weeks of their Test E and tbh, the backne I got from the Signature Test cleared up quicker than if I was using bloody Accutane!

Also tried their MTrenDS at 1ml a go and although I've not read of anyone having problems with that, I never got a lot out of it (if anything). I get much more of a result using D-Hacks Power Stack.

Whatever happens, I'll be giving the WC a go. I'll probably count that as the beginning of the cycle and look to run it for 12 weeks.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Deadlift 2x1 3x1 1x10

Leg Extensions 1x10 1x12 1x14 1x12 1x10

Incline Leg Curls 5x15

Good Mornings 10x10

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

A disappointing workout to begin with. The will was there but the strength just wasn't.

I started out going for the same lift as last time but had trouble getting it off the ground. Getting angry, I managed to get it up once a couple of times before it was just too much for me. I then dropped the weight by 7.5kg, hoping to do a bit better, but again, all I got was a 1x3. Now I was getting a bit p*ssed off so I dropped the weight yet ahain and decided to go for a 1x5. And that's where I redeemed myself. It must have been the fact that I was lifting heavier before, but instead of a 1x5, I got a 1x10. Not only that but at 20kg heavier than I've ever done before for that amount of reps.

So things were looking up. And after that, everything fell into place and it went from being a bad workout to a good one.

Leg Extensions I did with a heavy weight and for the first time, pyramided them. I don't know what it is about this particular exercise but whenever it's wobbly leg time, it's this one that does it to me. I really felt like I hit quads hard.

The leg curls were done at a good weight too. To begin with, I felt them more in the calves but after the first set, they started to come together and I was able to make the connection with the hamstrings. Same with Good Mornings - although I used a lighter weight than last time, I didn't really make the connection until the 2nd or 3rd set. Because of that, I decided to go for a 10x10 to make up for it.

Finally Seated Calves. These were done heavier than I've ever gone before and I got a big burn off them. I was thinking about rack pulling but decided that I'd done enough so was able to leave the gym feeling a lot better than when I started out.

Peds: Not a lot to say really except "Screw you BSI , you dirty, robbing bastards". I put 1.5ml of TMTE into my right quad on Sunday night. No problems but then probably no gear either. Come next Tuesday, my order goes in for a different lab and then I'm throwing the rest of their sh*te in the bin.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

DB Incline Press 4x10 then dropsets of 2x10

Incline Flyes 5x10

Pec Deck 3x12

Incline DB Rows 5x12

Seated Close Grip Cable Rows 5x10

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns 5x15

DB Front Raises 4x10

Reverse Flyes 5x12

Face Pulls 5x12

Good workout. I went for 3 exercises on each body part. 2 with decent volume and then 1 a little lighter.

I have to admit though, the strength still isn't there. I'm either not pulling now what I was before I went into hospital on some lifts and on others, I seem to have plateaued. Hopefully, when I get rid of the BSI sh*t and get some proper PEDS, that'll change.

Anyway: started out with DB presses on incline. Used a heavy weight and went to failure on the 4th set. Although I came close to failure on some of the other exercises, this was the only one where I actually did. That makes a change for me - normally, 50% of what I do is worked to failure. It made a nice change though.

Flyes were also done heavy before going to the Pec Deck to finish off light with a nice stretch.

Onto back and the Incline Rows are something pretty new. I tried them just before the visit to hospital but used a very light weight. Today I doubled that and got a really good connection with the exercise, feeling it in my middle back and lats. I like this one and will be including it again next week. Rows were then done heavy before going to the pulldowns which I did with a light weight, pausing for a count of 3 at the bottom of the concentric. Again, I really felt this and got the connection just right, even though it was a light weight.

Then shoulders and I began with DB front raises. I haven't done them for a while and tbh, I was knackered when I'd finished the sets. Didn't really get that connection I was after but I sure did feel it afterwards. Reverse Flyes were then done a bit lighter and I really felt the stretch at the top of the movement on this one. I'm thinking of going lighter on them again next time as well. Finished off with Face Pulls with a decent weight and left the gym feeling pretty pleased.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press 1x4 1x3 1x2 1x1 then lower weight for 1x10 1x8 1x6 1x4

DB Press 1x10 1x9 1x7 1x6 1x5

Lying Side Laterals 4x10

Longbar Rows 5x12

Lat Pulldowns with Palms in 5x10

Bent Over BB Row 4x10

Dips 5 Sets to Failure

Pec Deck 3x10 then dropsets 2x10

CGBP 3x10

Again went for 3 exercises each bodypart.

I started out with Military Press. Strength was better than last week and I managed to get a couple of extra reps but it's still not where I want it to be. Saying that, I worked to failure on the heavy sets and then went lighter and worked to failure again. I then gave it 5 minutes before picking up the dumbells and using the same weight as I did with the barbell, worked to failure again. After those two exercises my shoulders were on fire so I didn't go as heavy as I normally do on the Side Laterals. I still got a good connection though and was able to concentrate on going nice and slow on the negative.

I haven't done Longbar Rows for a while and they made a nice change, hitting my upper back and lats. It was then onto lighter volume for the lat pulldowns, keeping elbows in tight. Bent Over Rows were then done heavier than I've done them before with the last set worked to failure.

Moving onto chest, I managed to get more dips out than I've done before and I'm going to have to return to adding weight again. Pec Decks was done heavy with a couple of dropsets after failure on the 3rd. Then it was finished off with CGBP at a lighter weight. Not strictly a chest exercise but I did feel it in the upper chest as well as the triceps.

Peds: I put 2ml of TMTE into the left quad yesterday morning. It does feel like I'm treading water until I get hold of decent gear (hopefully next week), but you gotta do what you gotta do I guess. I do know that with 6 weeks of BSI behind me and now getting on for 800mg of Tren, Test and Mast (supposedly) I should be feeling something. Instead, I'm feeling absolutely nothing just like I was off-cycle.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Squats 6x10

Leg Extensions 10x10

Standing Calf Raises 2x25 1x18 1x16 1x15

Rocking Calf Raises 4x20

Standing Leg Curls 4x10

SLDL 5x10

Lying One Leg Curls 3x10 then dropset 1x20

Jesus Christ!! I don't know what D-Hacks puts in that Power Stack but it's strong stuff. I can only take it every few days, otherwise I seem to become too tolerant of it, but when I do leave it and then return, it blows me away - I get in the gym and I don't want to come out. It has me sweating like a pig and when I get near to failure, literally my whole body shakes like a leaf but it's way, way better than anything I've ever had before.

I started out on squats today. I had a bit of a twinge in the left knee. Nothing to worry about as it's something I've been carrying for the past couple of years (got a twinge in the hip on that side too), but it seemed a little bit more uncomfortable this morning, so for the first time in about 9 months, I decided to strap up. Straps always give me that extra bit of confidence, as well as a little bounce at the bottom of the movement - that means that I'm able to lift a bit heavier. I don't wear them normally because I'm not sure whether that assistance does any good but whatever, today I lifted 10kg heavier for reps than I've ever done before.

Leg Extensions, I decided to GVT and when I'd finished, the veins were visible in my quads. Not too often that I get to see them and I had to take a 10 minute break before I could carry on as I literally couldn't walk again.

Then onto calves and heavy on the Standing Raises, working to failure on the 3rd, 4th and 5th set. Normally that would be enough but the pre-workout had me feeling like I had loads more in the tank so I dropped the weight a little and did some Rocking Raises as well. Again, calves were really pumped.

Finally, hamstrings and I went heavy with the Standing Leg Curls before going light on the SLDLs. I still had more in the tank so I went back to heavy for Lying Leg Curls and worked to failure on those.

Occasionally, you get one of those workouts where you think "Hell, yeah!!!" (even when compared with those you think were decent) and this was one of them.

PEDs: I put in 1ml of the Sig Test E 600 into the right quad this morning. Although I started out only using half that amount, it was meant to be a top up for whatever was in the BSI. But as the BSI is bollocks, I thought I may as well up the amount to carry me through. TBH, I don't think there's 600mg in 1ml of it. Reading up, it seems that there's not many labs out there that can concentrate such a large amount of compound in so little oil. But it doesn't really matter too much as I do know from past experience that it is gtg and that even if I'm not getting the full 600mg, I'm getting enough out of it to pick me up a bit.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

Benchpress 1x5 1x4 then lower to 100kg for 1x6 2x5 then dropsets 1x10 1x6 1x10 1x10

Chin Ups 5 Sets to Failure

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns 5x10

Seated Rows from High Cable 3x10 then from Low Cable 3x15

Tricep Pushdowns 3x10

Overhead Tricep Extensions 4x12

EZ Bar Curls 5x10

Seated Side Laterals 4x10

Power Shrugs 3x40

Just have to face it - the strength isn't there. The PBs I was hitting early in this log were down to the S-Drol and now it's worn off, it's back to the plateau. If I wasn't going to get a different lab next week, I'd be looking at deloading and then microloading, but hopefully I can avoid that.

The Bench Presses put me on a big downer to begin with and I envisaged myself writing this log and saying what a crap workout it was, but it wasn't too bad in the end. I managed to put the work into the other exercises and I also managed to lift heavy. Some, like the rows were just brutal and there were a few times that I thought I was going to throw up. A lot of exercises, a lot of reps and short rest times before sets so left the gym feeling pretty knackered.

Weight: I'm still bang on what I started out at 14 stone 9lbs. Thinking of upping the calories when I get the new PEDs and going on a quick bulk. I've decided against going for a blend and I'm going for Fuerza TestE and TrenE as separate compounds. I'll either get hold of some Mast or Winny later on, once I get the cycle going.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Realised there are no photos in this log so I got the wife to take a couple this morning.

I've put the photos from the end of the last cycle below them.

Now:










Then:










Now:










Then:


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Traps and shoulders looking a lot bigger. Well done mate. Just gotta keep at it even with this bunk bsi gear.

Ive done 18ml of the stuff and got nothing. Cant wait to switch it for some burr labs stuff.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

RadMan23 said:


> Traps and shoulders looking a lot bigger. Well done mate. Just gotta keep at it even with this bunk bsi gear.
> 
> Ive done 18ml of the stuff and got nothing. Cant wait to switch it for some burr labs stuff.


Thanks mate.

Same boat here. When the Fuerza comes, it's going to be one big sigh of relief!! In the meantime, although I feel like I'm treading water, I keep reminding myself that it was only 7 months ago I was working out as a natty. So way I see it is, if I could do it then, I can do it now.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Rest day. 2ml of TMTE put into left quad. One more pin after this one and hopefully, it's onto Fuerza.

I've decided that when I start out, there's no way I'm going to be putting as much Tren in as I'm supposedly doing now with the BSI crap. If this bollocks was genuine, I'd currently be on 800mg of Tren a week. That's a huge amount for someone like me who's not run it before. That's without even taking into account the 1.4g of Test E I'm supposedly on. So when I get the proper PEDs, I'll only be using 375mg maximum of Tren to begin with. Once it's kicked in, then I'll re-evaluate and see if I need to go higher. Also, I'll drop the Signature and go with Fuerza Test E. With that, I'll be looking to use 600mg per week.

Now off to the swimming pool for a bit of cardio.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Deadlifts 1x7 1x5

Leg Extensions 1x10 1x12 1x14 1x12 1x14

Incline Leg Curls 5x15

Good Mornings 5x10

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

Rack Pulls 5x10

Good day today. Felt quite strong and aggressive.

After last week's dismal failure at going up to PB weight on Deads, I decided not to get too greedy this week and just concentrated on warming up to a heavy weight where I could pull 5. I got 17.5kg away from my PB and the weight felt pretty heavy so decided to give it a go but when I got into the set it felt pretty easy and I managed to pull 7. This gave me a little confidence boost so I went up another 10kg and pulled 5. Looking back, I reckon if I hadn't gone for that 7 and then followed up with the 5, I might actually have got a lot closer to my PB than 7.5kgs. As it was, those two sets tired me out so there was no way I could have done it afterwards. But even so, just getting 7.5kgs away after last week felt like an achievement so I was pretty pleased and felt that I'd done enough to be able to move on.

I then followed up with the same weight on Leg Extensions as I did last week but managed to crank out another 2 reps. Curls were done at a decent weight for high reps and Good Mornings were done a few kg heavier than last week. Seated Calf Raises were done heavy and although I didn't think I could finish the 3rd set because of the burn, I actually managed to get the full 4 that I was looking for. Ended up with some Rack Pulls at a decent weight to hit the lower back a bit more.

PEDs. Nothing to report except that the order for Fuerza is now in and that'll be arriving at the end of the week. I'll be looking to start the proper cycle on Monday.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

is Fuerza order going to be just test?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

No mate.

Going to be using their Tren E as well.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> No mate.
> 
> Going to be using their Tren E as well.


a right :thumb:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

Incline DB Bench 3x10 1x7 then drop 2.5kg for 1x7 1x8 then drop a 3rd of the weight for 3x10

Incline Flyes 5x10

Lat Pulldown with Rope 5x10

Seated Close Grip Rows 5x10

Bent Over BB Rows 4x10

DB Pullovers 4x12

Reverse Flyes 4x10 then Bent Over Reverse Flyes 3x10

Face Pulls 5x10

Front Raises 3x10

Decent workout. Felt like I had the energy today and managed to do a lot of exercises with minimal rest between sets.

Started out with Incline Presses and used more weight than last week, working to failure on the 4th set. Then dropped to last week's weight and working 2 more sets to failure before dropping right down for a 3x10 to get ready for the flyes.

I haven't done Lat Pulldowns with the rope for a long time and now I know why - I didn't really enjoy it and didn't get the connection I was looking for. So it's back to one of the 3 other grips I use next time.

Rows were done heavy and the BB Rows were done to failure on the 4th set. Finished off with shoulders and got a nice burn and pump in them with the Front Raises also giving me a bit of vascularity.

Weight: Weighed in this morning at exactly the same as the start of the log again. I guess the one good thing to come of the last six weeks is that I know that I got my diet spot on as a recomp was what I was after. Just a pity the PEDs were bunk.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press 1x5 1x4 1x2 then lower weight 2x10 1x7

DB Press 1x10 1x9 1x7

Lying Side Laterals 3x10

Cable Side Laterals 3x10

Incline DB Row 4x12

Lat Pulldowns with Close Grip 6x10

Seated Cable Row with Palms In 5x10

Dips 5 Sets to Failure

Pec Deck 5x10 then 1 dropset 1x15

So-so day. Some exercises felt really good, some didn't quite get there.

Started out with Military Press and got a 5 for the first time on the 1st set since the PB at the same weight. Got 4 on the next set and I was pretty happy, but the 3rd was a washout with only 2 reps. DB Presses were done heavy after finishing with high reps on the BB.

Went heavy on Lying Side Laterals and got one of the best connections I've had so far with that exercise. Cable side lats weren't too bad but perhaps it was a bit of overkill and I didn't need to do them as I didn't really feel them.

Incline DB Rows were done a lot heavier than I've done them before but I didn't really connect with them either. I'm thinking reduce the weight next week and see how it goes. Lat Pulldowns and Seated Rows were good though and I felt it in the lats with the first and right in the middle of the back with the 2nd.

Dips were done to failure for more than I've ever done before and Pec Deck was also done heavy with the last set to failure and then a quick dropset for the burn.

PEDs. Last jab of TMTE in the left quad yesterday before the Fuerza gets here (hopefully in the next hour or so). I've still got a bit left in the vial but it can f*ck right off and I'll probably use it for frying my chips tonight.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

My source was 100% spot on and came through when he said he would.

Didn't even have to wait the hour. Just finished writing the post above, the doorbell went and there was the postie with redemption in a package.

Now maybe I can salvage this cycle with some *real* gear!!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> My source was 100% spot on and came through when he said he would.
> 
> Didn't even have to wait the hour. Just finished writing the post above, the doorbell went and there was the postie with redemption in a package.
> 
> Now maybe I can salvage this cycle with some *real* gear!!


The last dregs of my TMTE went to a mate for free who wanted to give it a go to see if he'd get anything from it even if just to top up existing cycle (told him to not get his hopes up lol).

I decided to just jump off cycle, think I've been off for a while anyway tbh lol. Will stick to peptides for a bit and get the ol' recovery sorted 

Glad your source sorted you out mate, hopefully not too late to get some decent results!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Squats 6x10

Leg Extensions 6x10

Cable Front Squats 2x10

Standing Calf Raises 3x30

Rocking Calf Raises 3x30

Standing Leg Curls 6x10

Hyper-extensions 3x30

Good day. I think legs are probably where I've benefited most on the routine change, doing them twice a week as opposed to the once. They're the one body part where I do seem to be still gaining strength and today was no exception. I started off with Squats and got the 10s with 5kg more than I've ever done for that amount of reps before. Then moved onto Leg Extensions which again, I did heavy and managed to crank out 6 sets instead of the usual 5. Cable Front Squats, I haven't tried before and won't be bothering again as I got nothing out of them. They were the only downer on today.

Moving onto calves and using a heavier weight than last week, I managed to get all 3 sets although the last reps on the 2nd and 3rd sets of Raised were absolute agony. I then dropped the weight by 20kg and did the same amount of sets and reps on Rocking Calves and finished up with veins sticking out all over the place.

Hamstrings were done with the same weight as last week and I got a nice connection but I think I'm going to up the weight next week.

I finished off with Hyper-extensions. Although not strictly a leg exercise they do hit hamstrings and glutes as secondary muscles and as I haven't done them for a long time, I decided to give them a go. I can tell you, they're a lot bloody harder to do at 15 stone than they are at 12 and a half!! The last set, I only managed to finish off by cheating and pushing up with my hands on the last 2 reps but I reckon it was worth giving them a go. I've certainly never had such a huge pump in my lower back and I'm absolutely guaranteed to get DOMs there later but any core work like that is good work as far as I'm concerned.

PEDs. Well this is now where the cycle begins. Forget everything that's come before with BSI.

This morning I pinned the 600mg of Fuerza Test E into the right quad and 185mg of Tren E into the left quad. That just leaves me to pin another 185mg of Tren on Wednesday.

Got a little bit of blood in the barrel when I aspirated the Test but pulled out and went in again. I still reckon I nicked a vein as I had a bit of a cough for a few minutes afterwards. Nothing to write home about though. The Tren pin was no problem at all.

Now looking forward to getting this show on the road properly. I've decided that I'm going to eat at a surplus until the end of May and then come down to maintenance after that. Once I've done that for a few weeks, I'll then look how things stand and decide whether to continue like that or go forward on a small deficit.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

BB Bench 3x5 *PB* then dropsets 1x9 1x7 1x10 1x8 1x10 1x12

Pec Deck 5x10

BB Bench 2x15 1x20

Lat Pulldown with Wide Grip 1x10 1x12 1x14 1x12 1x10

Chins 5 Sets to Failure

Seated Rows with Close Grip 2x10 then raise weight every couple of sets for 2x10 2x10 1x10

Side Laterals 4x10

Incline Curls 4x12 supersetted with Tricep Pushdowns 4x15

BB Shrugs 3x20 supersetted with Behind the Back Shrugs 3x20

Brilliant workout. Some of the heaviest weights I've used, mixed it up, got a PB on bench and got an absolutely huge pump. Couldn't have asked for more.

Started out going for that elusive PB on Bench. Don't know what it was today - maybe the fact that I've ditched the BSI, maybe the D-Hacks Power Stack or maybe just the fact that I was p*ssed at missing this lift twice in a row - but there was no way I wasn't going to get it. I set myself in the right frame of mind, built up nicely to the working weight and got what I was looking for. Granted, the very last rep, my butt came off the bench but I forced it back down and managed to re-rack the weight. Got it!! Then did some decent Pec Deck and even went back to Benching again for a few burnout sets!!

After that, things only got better. I decided to pre-fatigue lats with Pull-downs first rather than going straight onto Chins and having my biceps fail. As it was, I managed to lift heavier on Pulldowns and pyramided the sets. Chins weren't up to their usual number, but that didn't matter - I got a decent number in and worked to failure, feeling them nicely in my back and lats. Seated Rows, I just kept building up the weight until I couldn't go any further and I ended up lifting more than I've ever done before for the last set.

Side Laterals were decent enough and then moved onto supersetting arms. Got a huge pump there and worked to failure on the Incline Curls.

Finally finished off with Shrugs. A nice, heavy weight, again to failure on the final sets.

If only every workout was as good!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> Cable Front Squats, I haven't tried before and won't be bothering again as I got nothing out of them.


Cable front squats? I am baffled at how one would even do these with sufficient weight?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Cable front squats? I am baffled at how one would even do these with sufficient weight?


I'd already squatted and done extensions so wasn't really looking to go heavy on them. I can only get 100kg out of them with the set up I've got.

I tend to use the machine more for a finishing movement in an exercise like that.

Saying that, as above, didn't like them and won't be doing them again.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Deadlift 1x1 3x1 2x5 1x10

Leg Extensions 5x10 1x6 1x6 1x6 1x6 1x10 1x12

Good Mornings 4x10 then dropset 2x10

Incline Leg Curls 4x10 then dropset 2x10

Standing Leg Curls 3x10

Seated Calf Raises 5x30

Strength still isn't there yet but it's not stopping me from putting in the work.

I started out on Deadlifts with 1 rep at my PB weight. OK, it wasn't 5 but at least I got it off the ground and up OK. I then dropped the weight by 5kg and hit 3 more singles before coming down 20kg and doing 2x5 and then another 20kg for 10.

I then moved onto Leg Extensions and built up to the heaviest weight I've ever done over sets of 10 reps. I could only crank out 6 reps at that weight but not bad seeming as I've never even done 1 before. I then dropsetted all the way back down to my starting point. Quads felt absolutely destroyed after this.

Moving onto Hamstrings, the GMs were done as heavy as they've ever been done before and Incline Curls were done heavier than ever. I didn't really feel like I got that great a connection at that weight though, so I finished off with the same weight that I used last week for a couple of sets. I still had a bit left in Hamstrings so moved to Standing Curls to finish them off.

Seated Calves were done at a decent weight for more sets than usual. Got the burn I was looking for by the end of the 2nd set and worked through close to failure on the rest.

All in all, not a bad workout. If the strength was there on the Deadlifts, it would have been perfect.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

Lat Pulldowns with close Grip 5x10

Cable Rows with Palms In 5x10

Bent Over Longbar Rows 4x12

Front Raises 4x10

Face Pulls 7x12

Incline DB Shrugs 4x15

Incline DB Bench 5x10

Incline Flyes 5x12

Another decent workout. Plenty of weight on each exercise and short rest intervals in between sets.

Started out on back instead of the chest which I normally do and was able to go heavy on Lat Pulldowns and Rows, then went really slow on the Longbar Rows feeling for the stretch and got a great connection.

Good on the Shoulders and was able to put in a few more sets into Face Pulls and rear delts is where I'm really feeling the pump right now.

Chest, I wasn't expecting much and was surprised that I was able to get all the reps on 5 sets at only a couple of kg short of my max. Incline Flyes were probably today's best exercise. I went heavy on them and got a better connection on them that I've ever managed to do before.

Peds: Put in 1.5ml of the Fuerza Tren E. No problems at all. It's lovely and smooth and I didn't even feel it going in. Today's pin gives me a total of 375mgs of Tren which I think is plenty to start out on.

Diet: I've been eating at a surplus and chucking the food down my neck - still eating clean but adding a lot more carbs than before. Three weeks isn't long to add a bit of weight so I'm going at it a bit harder than I normally would. I'll weigh in on Sunday to see what's happening there.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press 3x5 3x4 3x3 then 2x10 1x9

DB Press 4x15

Lying Side Laterals 5x10

Lat Pulldowns Palms In 7x12

Seated Cable Rows Palms In 4x15

Pec Deck 5x10

Dips 10x10

Wasn't really expecting much as I had to get by on 2 and a half hours sleep last night so it was a bit of going through the motions. I did manage to get one more rep on Military Press than last week but after that, pretty much went at everything with a medium weight for high reps.

Not a terrible workout but then nothing to write home about either.

Peds: The Tren has hit me already. I've now got night sweats and I'm waking up at 4am in the morning and can't get back to sleep. Also, my skin is as greasy as hell. In fact, it's never been this bad before and I'm having to take Accutane at 40mg a day. Finally, libido seems to be down a bit.

One other thing: BSI came through. They replaced every single vial of TMTE with Mast E so I can now run the same cycle with single compounds. I've read nothing bad about their Mast E and I should be able to tell pretty quickly if it's decent stuff. If it is as good as I'm expecting, BSI will have gone a long way to redeeming themselves.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

good to hear its working


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

So no time like the present!!

Just put in 1.5ml/375mg of Mast E into the right quad. The oil is a little thicker than the Test and the Tren and I had to put a lot of pressure on the plunger even after heating it but I've got to admit, it was smooth as hell going in and there were no problems whatsoever.

I'll be using 375mg a week to match the Tren E. Added to the Test, it's near enough the exact same cycle and amounts I originally wanted to run with the TMTE.

I've decided to jab half the Tren and all of the Test on Saturdays and jab the Mast and the rest of the Tren on Wednesdays.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Thought I'd drop in in here. One I like cheese. Two you seem to be a quality poster


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Squats 4x10

Leg Extensions 1x10 1x12 1x14 1x12 1x10

Standing Leg Curls 6x12

SLDLs 5x10

Standing Calf Raises 3x30

Dunno - quite a weird workout today. I used heavy weights, put in the reps and sets but wasn't anywhere near as knackered as I'd normally be. I still worked to failure on some of the exercises and got the pain of the burn but it just didn't feel like I'd worked hard enough. Possibly because something is kicking in? I don't know. We'll have to see how it goes tomorrow I guess.

Anyway, I started out with squats. I went as heavy as last week and even got deeper so was pretty pleased. I then went with Leg Extensions and also went the same as last week, pyramiding it. But like I said at the top - weird. I wasn't anywhere near as sore as last week. I got the burn but last week I couldn't walk for 10 minutes. Today, it was no problem. I felt a little pumped but nothing major and was able to move straight on.

SLDLS were decent enough and I got a nice connection. I didn't go too hard but lifted from a deficit. I felt them in my lower back as well. Moving onto Leg Curls, I had to go a couple of sets in before I really felt anything but they were decent enough.

I finished off with Standing Calves and these were the best exercise of the day. I went heavier than last week for the same number of reps and sets. I got them all, Christ knows how as the last set was agony by 20 and I also didn't rush them too badly, pausing at the top of the movement. I managed to get that last set out of the way just in time, as if I'd gone on any more, I wouldn't have been able to walk the step to re-rack the bar.

Peds: I pinned 1.5ml (187mg) of Tren E into the left quad and the 2ml (600mg) of Test E into the right quad. Must have nicked something with the first pin as I got a little bit of "Tren cough". Nothing major and it was over in a few minutes but it is a little harsher than the cough I've had with Test a couple of times. But I'd aspirated so knew there was no direct pin into anything and that it would go away pretty quickly and it did.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

BB Benchpress 3x5 1x3 then dropset of 1x4 then drop weight for 1x10 1x7 1x5 then drop weight for 3x10

DB Flyes 6x10

Lat Pulldowns with Wide Grip 5x10 then dropset 1x10

Chin Ups 5 Sets to Failure.

Cable Rows with Close Grip 5x12

Power Shrugs 4x30

Behind the Back Shrugs 3x20

Side Laterals 5x12

Tricep Pushdowns 4x10 then lower weight for 6x10

After two so-so sessions, today was a decent one. I equalled my PB on Bench and it was a bit easier than last week. I even managed to go for another set of 3 reps, although that was my limit. I then went on to Flat Flyes. Not an exercise I normally do but as I'd hit my chest hard with the benching, I wanted to finish it off. Like last week's Incline Flyes, I got a really good connection and was pretty pleased with them.

Following up, I repeated last week again by going with heavy Lat Pulldowns before going to the Chin Up bar. True, I'm not able to do anywhere near the amount of Chins that I was doing when I hit that exercise first, but I definitely seem to feel it better in my back. Cable Rows were done as heavy as I've ever gone before and the last set was to failure.

Shoulders, I went with Power Shrugs first. Normally I do them as the last exercise of the day but I felt like a change today. I was therefore able to do a few more than usual and decided to do some Behind the Back Shrugs to finish things off. Side Laterals were the only exercise I went light on today. I did them standing and although I could have gone heavier, I kept strict form and still managed to work the last set to failure - the trick being to concentrate on going as slow as I can on the negatives.

Finally, I did some Tricep Pushdowns. The first 4 sets were done heavy and then I did 6 at a lighter weight to get the connection and the burn. I was going to do some bicep work but at this point decided that I'd done enough, so I decided to call it a day.

Peds: No pins today but I am definitely getting sides. I've got a bit of backne and the night sweats are something else. The pillows are absolutely soaking and the bedsheets are like I've p*ssed the bed!! No insomnia yet so I'm happy to say that I don't really notice the sweating that bad. I sleep with a load of pillows on my bed so I just swap them around and drift off again.

Weight. I weighed in this morning at 14 stone 12 lbs. That's a 3lb gain on the week and 3lb on the beginning of this journal. I'm happy enough with that and if I can add the same over the next couple of weeks before going down to maintenance and cutting some fat, that'll do me.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Deadlift 1x1 1x1 1x1 1x10

Leg Extensions 5x15

Good Mornings 5x10

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

Lying Leg Curls 5x15

Decent enough workout. Deadlifts worked up to my max. OK the strength isn't there still but I got it. I then did another heavy rep and then went for a 1x5. This turned into a 1x10. I was really pleased with it as it was 10kgs over anything I've ever repped out before. Granted, I thought I was going to pass out at 7 reps but I somehow managed to continue.

After that it was pretty much lighter work with high reps. I managed to get a connection on most exercises and felt like I did OK.

Peds. Insomnia has now kicked in so the Fuerza Tren is definitely working. It's not too bad as I've managed to get 5 or 6 hours sleep, but I'm waking up at weird times and then finding I can't drift back off. Libido is also well down and for the past couple of days, appetite has been pretty crappy. At least it's working though!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Glad to hear BSI sorted you out mate, they replaced my vials of TMTE and then some. Been on it a week now and am getting night sweats etc, never pinned before though so not really sure what to expect!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> *Lower 2*
> 
> Deadlift 1x1 1x1 1x1 1x10
> 
> ...


I can't rememebr if you said your running mast aswell?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> I can't rememebr if you said your running mast aswell?


Yes mate. 375mg of BSI Mast E. They replaced the vials of TMTE for me with them.

Very early days on the Mast as I've only pinned it once so I'm not expecting anything just yet. Hopefully though, the first thing I'll notice will be a jump in libido. The Tren has definitely brought that down.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

DB Incline Press 2x10 1x7 then dropsets 1x7 1x7 1x8 2x10

Incline Flyes 4x10 1x15

Face Pulls 6x10

Lat Pulldowns with Palms Facing In 5x12

Seated Cable Rows with Palms Facing In 5x10

Reverse Flyes 3x10

Bent Over Reverse Flyes 3x10

Hammer Curls 3x10

Bicep Curls 3x10

Very good workout. I dunno if I'd call it aggression but there was a grim determination there to get every single rep. Even when I'd normally have given up. There might have even been a bit more strength than usual.

I used the heaviest weight I've done before in Incline Presses. OK, I didn't get 3 sets but I worked the 3rd and every other set afterwards to failure. When I got onto Flyes, I used a medium weight but my chest was so worked over by the Presses, I could hardly move it to begin with. I did though and I also got a nice connection. Face Pulls were then done at a heavier weight but felt a lot easier than they normally do.

Lat Pulldowns were done heavier than I've ever gone before and I got every rep when I'd normally fail. Again, there was that feeling of "Just one more rep. And then one more". Cable Rows went pretty much the same way as Flyes - I'd hit back so hard with the first exercise that I simply couldn't go as heavy as I normally would, but even so, I really felt it.

The Rear Delt work was also done heavy with the Bent Overs worked to failure. I finished up with a bit of bicep work and ended up screaming through the last set.

Walked out of the gym feeling toasted.

PEDs. 1.5ml of Tren E in the left quad and 1.5ml of Mast E into the right. No problems with either. Because it was only on Friday when I pinned the last lot of Mast, I'm a bit over my quota but I'm thinking of upping the dose to 500mgs per week anyway. I reckon I'll need that to counter the sides I'm getting from the Tren - especially lower libido.

Tren E I'm going to keep as it is at the moment. Although the sides are completely bearable, I don't see the point of raising it if I don't need to.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press 2x5 1x10 1x7 3x12

Lat Pulldowns with Wide Grip 5x10

Bent Over BB Rows 5x12

Pec Deck 7x10

Lying Side Lats 5x10

Dips 5 Sets to Failure

Not bad, not great. But then I guess it had a lot to live up to compared to the last workout.

I started out on the same weight as I've been going for over the past couple of weeks. No great strength boost but I did get a 2x5. Unfortunately, the last rep took so much out of me, even though I tried twice for a third set, I couldn't even get one rep. I then dropped the weight and worked to failure again before doing higher rep sets.

Lat Pulldowns and Rows were supersetted. I went heavy on the Pulldowns and light on the Rows. The last couple of reps of Rows were done to failure and I got quite a big pump in my lats.

Pec Deck was pyramided. Nothing really to write home about and I felt I got more out of the Dips but I guess it did the trick. Lying Side Lats were good though with a decent weight and a nice connection.

PEDs: The Tren E is definitely working. Insomnia has now joined the night sweats. Appetite is absolutely terrible too - I have to force myself to eat. Still, who cares? It means the gear is gtg and at the end of the day, that beats everything. Hopefully, I'll get a boost in strength soon too!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

good to hear tren is working but I think I'm going to stick with test and mast next sod having tren sides


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

They're nowhere near as bad as they sound mate. At least not for me anyway.

And I'd say if they were, I'd weigh it up and the positives would still beat the negatives.

Gotta admit. Only a couple of weeks on the stuff and I'm loving it already.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Leg Extensions 10x10

Standing Calf Raises 5x20

Squats 5x10

Standing Leg Curls 5x10

Lighter weight, higher reps and short rest intervals (under 30 seconds) today.

The reason for this is that I'm away today until Thursday and I've got a few hundred miles to drive tonight. I didn't fancy destroying my legs and then having them play up in the car.

As it was, I still worked hard and had the sweat dripping off me, puffing and panting so I don't think it was a wasted session.

PEDs. Put in 1.5ml of Tren and 2ml of Test E this morning. No problems. Being away, I'm not going to be training and I'm only going to be one day out from my next pins when I return so I'll put the rest of the Tren and all of the Mast in then.

Night sweats are still a bugger, though strangely, I'm getting used to having a soaking wet pillow. Insomnia wasn't too bad last night either.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Face Pulls 5x12

Overhead DB Press 5x15

Flat DB Bench 5x12

Flat DB Flyes 5x15

Lat Pulldowns with Close Grip 5x12

Seated Rows with Close Grip 5x15

Tricep Pushdowns 5x12

Back home and back into it. I'd normally take the Thursday off but as I have been away and unable to work out for a few days and as I'm busy tomorrow I thought I'd do Friday's workout today. I did decide to change a few of the exercises though, doing some of those in the 2 upper body workouts which I missed.

I decided not to go too heavy today and ease myself back into it as I usually do after a bit of time off, but even though I used lighter weights, I ended up hammering it. Forearms were particularly hit hard today even though I didn't isolate them.

Just about every exercise got the connection I was looking for and although I didn't go to failure, I got very close on them all.

PEDs: Put in 1.5ml of Tren and 2ml of Mast. No problems except I must have hit something with the Tren pin as when I pulled out, I bled like a stuck pig - more than I've ever done before. No problem though - it's weird how quickly you get used to it and just carry on. Next pins will be on Sunday and then it's back to Wednesdays and Saturdays again.

Diet: Finished with the mini-bulk now and I've decided to go on a calorie deficit. I'll weigh in tomorrow morning but I'll be very surprised if I haven't added a few pounds. I definitely feel bloated and fat anyway!!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Squats 1x12 4x10 *PB*

Leg Extensions 1x20 1x15 1x12 1x10 1x8 1x6

SLDL 4x10

Standing Leg Curls 4x10

Standing Calf Raises 4x20

Best Leg workout I've had in a while. Everything was done heavy with some exercises using weights I haven't managed before.

I started out with Squats and was going to build up to a heavy weight for a few partials, but when I got over my last PB, I found the weight to be good and went for high reps instead, going as deep as I could. I ended up doing 12 on the first set and then knocking out 10 for another 4 sets - easily beating my previous PB.

I then moved onto Leg Extensions, starting out with light weight for high reps and then raising the weight each set and coming down on the number of reps. The last set was done for 6 and again, it was with a weight I haven't done before.

SLDLs were done with a nice weight. Not as heavy as I've gone before but after the first two exercises, I din't mind and tbh, I was knackered when I finished them. I got the connection I was looking for though.

Moving onto Standing Leg Curls, again it was with a weight heavier than I've ever done before. I failed on the last set on both legs (or didn't quite managed the full ROM) but my hamstrings were aching like never before when I'd finished.

Finally, it was Standing Calves. A good, decent weight and worked the last set to failure.

Only 5 exercises but I felt like I really worked hard today and didn't need to add anything else.

PEDs: Nothing until tomorrow but I'm wondering after today's performance if things are starting to kick in. There's certainly another Tren side to add to the others I already have. Although the night sweats aren't as bad as they were now, I'm finding cardio to be a bastard. I seem to be breathless after the least bit of exertion. A 3 minute run on the treadmill finishes me off. And high rep lifting is pretty much the same - in between sets, I'm gasping for breath. It's not like I even have to sweat or work a muscle to exhaustion - the breathlessness is something else. Still. Like every other side effect, who's complaining? It means the Tren is working and that's all I can ask for. It makes all the sides worth it.

Bench-press tomorrow, and for me, that's a good indicator that the PEDs are working. If I get a PB and get it well, I'll know there's something happening. I'm not holding my breath - it's still early days yet - but it will be interesting to see.

Diet: As suspected, after my few days away and after eating like a pig for the 3 weeks, I put on a few lbs. I weighed in yesterday morning at 15 stones 1lb. That's a 6lb increase. After a day's low carb though, I'm back down to 14 stone 12, so some of that was obviously water weight. I've now decided to cut properly for the next 12 weeks at a decent deficit and will see how things go.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Its amazing how a few days of low carbs makes a difference


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dunno why, but I just feel better eating low carb. I suppose after doing it for so long, I've got used to it!

Macros are these:

Calories: 2,007

Fat: 91.2

Carbs: 59.7

Protein: 209.8


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Dunno why, but I just feel better eating low carb. I suppose after doing it for so long, I've got used to it!
> 
> Macros are these:
> 
> ...


Very simular to mine but looking at yours i need more fats


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

It's reckoned you want .5g of healthy fats per lb of lbm.

My protein could probably do with jacking up a touch but as I'm going to be cutting, it's not too bad. If I do have to cut a macro to add more, I'll drop another 15g of carbs.

But as it stands at the moment, it's looking alright. The problems start if I have to cut more calories later down the line. Then it's a toss up between fat and more carbs. But as I'm not looking at competing and just wanting to get to a decent BFP, it hopefully won't get to that stage.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

Bench Press 2x5 1x3 then 1x4 1x9 1x7 1x10 1x9 1x8

Pec Deck 5x10

Chin Ups 5 Sets to Failure

Bent Over BB Rows 5x10

Upright BB Rows 4x12

Side Laterals 4x10

Concentration Curls 1x15 2x10

DB Pullovers 3x15

Tricep Kickbacks 3x10

Good workout. The strength isn't quite there but it sort of feels like I'm standing right on the edge. I went for a PB on Bench but although the first set was quite easy, the second was more difficult and I failed on the 4th rep of the third. I then started gradually dropping the weight and working to failure. By the time I was finished, my chest was pretty tight so I went lighter on the Pec Deck, getting a good stretch.

Chin Ups were good, and where I've not been able to do as many as usual over the past few weeks, today I was back up to my best and cranking out a dozen on the first set. I followed these up with some heavy Bent Over Rows and worked the final set of that exercise to failure.

As I had things already set up, I decided to work Traps with some Upright Rows. This is not an exercise I normally do as I've read to many horror stories about it causing injuries but I have to say that I enjoyed it and was able to get a nice squeeze at the top of the movement. I then moved straight onto Side Laterals, having to cheat a little bit and let form go on the last few reps of the last set.

Finished with shoulders I decided to do a bit on Arms. I've not done Concentration Curls for a while and I have to admit, I don't normally seem to get a lot out of them, but today they went well and last set was to failure. Finally, a bit of Tricep work with Pullovers and Extensions.

PEDs: 1.5ml of Tren and 2ml of Test. Managed to hit another blood vessel with the Test pin and bled like a pig. I aspirated, so know I didn't go directly in. Still a pain in the backside though as I'm sure I lost a bit of oil. The Tren pin went fine except for the dreaded cough. That bastard hurts the lungs a lot more than a Test one does!!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Deadlift 1x5 1x5 1x10

Good Mornings 4x10

Lying Leg Curls 3x10 then dropsets of 2x12

Seated Calf Raises 5x25

Leg Extension 5x15

Like I said in the last post - Standing on the edge. It feels like there's something there but it's not quite kicked in full auto yet.

I started out with Deadlifts, working my way up towards my PB and only expecting to get the 1 or 2 reps max which I've been able to handle in the past few weeks. As it was, I got 5kg short (which is where I normally end up) but actually managed to crank out 5 reps. So it worked out to be the 3rd or 4 heaviest DL session I've ever had for that amount of reps. I couldn't really ask for more. Granted, it wasn't easy, but I didn't hitch and my form was OK. I then dropped the weight 20kg and did another 5, then came down another 20kg and went for 10.

Onto Good Mornings, I didn't do these as heavy as I normally do, but it was still a good weight and I concentrated on depth. Got a decent connection on the 3rd set.

Leg Curls were done singly and with more weight than before. I failed on both legs on the 3rd set and so went for a couple of drop-sets. Hamstrings have always seemed to be a muscle which I don't feel I've ever fatigued, but today, I stood up and could immediately feel how tight they were.

Then it was on to Seated Leg Curls. I went heavier than I've ever done before but didn't really seem to feel it until the 3rd set. Once I got to the 4th and 5th though, I got the big burn.

And finally, it was Leg Extensions. I've never done these at the back end of the routine as I normally do Quads first but I was feeling pretty tired by now and as I'd lifted so heavy on a couple of the previous exercises, I decided to go light and high reps. It still had me screaming and walking on wobbly legs when I'd finished though!!

All in all, a decent workout.

Diet: I've been very strict and stuck to my macros. It's only been a week but I've already shed a few lbs. I don't want to drop too quickly though, so if I lose more than 2lbs next week, I'm going to up the calories again.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

Incline DB Bench 3x10 1x8 1x6

Incline Flyes 4x10

Lat Pulldown with Palms Facing In 5x10

Longbar Rows 4x10

Bent Over Rear Delts 4x10

Face Pulls 5x10

Incline Curls 4x10

Tricep Pushdowns 4x10 then dropset 1x10

A good workout. Started off lifting heavy on the DBs and got the 3 sets I was looking for. I went for a 4th but failed at 8 then gave it a minute and failed at 6. I pondered on doing some work with lighter weights but as I couldn't get anywhere near that volume last time, I figured I'd done enough. So I then moved onto Flyes. And with those, I did a heavier weight than I've done before. I was surprised that I managed to crank out every set, and to be honest, I reckon I could have gone heavier, but Chest felt nice and worked over by the time I'd finished.

Onto Back and Lat Pulldowns. Again, a heavy weight which seemed surprisingly light. Don't get me wrong - I was grunting through the sets - but the weight didn't seem as heavy as it's been in the past. It was then a toss-up between Seated Rows or Longbar Rows and as I haven't done the latter for a while, I decided to give them a go. Yet again, I used a heavier weight than I've done in the past. I can't really say that I got the connection that I did with lighter weights but I was knackered by the time I'd finished the sets.

Shoulders were next and I did the Reverse Flyes to failure before finishing the Rear Delts off with Face Pulls.

Then it was onto Arms and Incline Curls were done to failure on the 4th set. I really couldn't have cranked out an eleventh rep and was in agony finishing the tenth. Once I was done with them, I didn't feel too bad for about 30 seconds, but then the pump set in and I couldn't move my arms. I honestly can't remember the last time my biceps were so pumped and it took a good 3 or 4 minutes before I had enough mobility to move onto the final exercise - Tricep Pushdowns. With those, I used another heavy weight and powered them down as hard as I could. I ended up close to failure on the last set and then threw in a drop-set for good measure.

So the big question is: Has the strength kicked in? On today's performance, I would have to say Yes. There are a lot of exercises where I'm using weights which I've never lifted before and others where the weight is as heavy but I'm finding it a lot easier.

PEDs: I put in an order with my source yesterday for more Test and Tren and they arrived today. Can't go wrong. As anyone who has to order on the net will tell you, finding a decent online source is a big issue. It's nice to finally get hold of someone who's reliable and I reckon I'm now going to look to be stocking up for my next few cycles in advance.

I put 2ml (500mg) of BSI Mast E and 1.5ml (185mg) of Fuerza Tren E into each Quad this morning. No problems and for once, no cough or blood!!

The Tren, I know is working (everything written in this log shows that it's gtg) and I'm now certain that the Mast has kicked in as libido is back to where it should be and more.

Diet: Now down to 14 stone 8lbs. I'm 1lb under my starting weight and I think it's the first time I've been there since this log began. I'll keep an eye out. If I go down to far, I'm going to up calories and try for a recomp. I'm certainly not looking to drop under 14 stone again.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press 1x5 1x4 1x3 1x2 then lower weight for 1x10 1x8 1x6

Seated DB Press 5x10

Lying Side Laterals 4x10

Front Raises 3x10

Lat Pulldowns with Wide Grip 5x10 Supersetted with Bentover DB Rows 1x15

Seated Rows with Close Grip 5x10

DB Flyes 5x10 Supersetted with Pec Deck 1x15

Dips 5 Sets to Failure

CGBP 2x12 1x10 Supersetted with DB Pullovers 1x15

Hammer Curls 4x12

I'm going to deload on Military Press. I just can't get the 3x5 I'm looking for and it's been about 4 weeks and I'm no closer. It's always been my bogey lift but now it's seriously getting on my nerves not progressing on it.

Saying that, today was not a bad workout. In fact it was a very good one. OK, I didn't get what I wanted on the first exercise but the rest of the Shoulder work was done heavy with a good connection and I had a huge pump when I'd finished.

Back was also done heavy and I tried something different by just throwing in one superset of another exercise straight afterwards. I didn't go too heavy on it but it had the desired effect and pumped the muscles up.

As it worked on Back, I decided to do the same on Chest and Arms and ended up leaving the gym feeling pumped. Like I said - a good workout. Apart from the Military Press in the beginning I was more than satisfied with everything else and if I had got the first lift, I'd probably be raging about how it was a brilliant session.

PEDs. Nothing to pin today but sides are still there. Although the night sweats have eased off a helluva lot, the insomnia is a bit of a pain. I wake up in the middle of the night and it takes me ages to get back to sleep again. Other thing I'm suffering from is massive Upper Back pumps. They're pretty intense and the main problem is that it's straining my neck and causing a tenseness which in turn is leading to the odd headache. This is probably the main PITA at the moment but I've chucked some Taurine into my PWO so hopefully that will help. Also got a massage booked in for today so we'll see if that makes a difference.

Apart from that, no major upsets. Nothing I can't handle at the moment and as long as I get the results I'm looking for, all worth it.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Squats 5x10

Leg Extensions 1x10 1x12 1x15 1x12 1x10

SLDL 4x10

Standing Leg Curls 4x10

Incline Leg Curls 5x12

Standing Calf Raises 4x20

Decent workout. Everything except for the leg curls was done with heavy weight.

I started out squatting with the PB weight I used last week. I didn't want to go for another PB as I wanted to concentrate on getting the depth right (I don't think I'm going as deep as I should). It went a bit better than last week and I'm probably going to stick at the same weight next week and again go for form.

I then moved onto Leg Extensions, pyramid sets and getting the Quads nice and pumped. There's a vein running down the left one which I've not seen before but I only get it at the moment when I'm seated and the leg is under tension. One thing that I do notice now though, is that when I'm seated the skin on my Quads is a lot tighter and you can see the muscle under them when I move around.

Hamstring work, I went heavier on the SLDLs than I have done before and was pretty knackered and had the sweat pouring off me by the time I'd finished the 4 sets. I then went lighter with the Leg Curls but got a really good connection. I feel that the Hamstring exercises are where I've most improved on legs - before I wasn't really feeling it, whereas now I'm really getting the pump and the burn.

Standing Calves were also done with a weight close to the heaviest I've used before and I worked them to failure. At the end of the third set, I was shaking a bit but by the time I got to 10 on the fourth set, my whole body from top to bottom was shaking like never before. I dunno whether that's a CNS thing but it was certainly an experience and it was pretty difficult to re-rack the bar!!!

Left the gym feeling good and worked over. I have to admit, legs have always been the workouts where I've felt I could have done more but in the past 4 or 5 weeks, they feel like they've been better than upper body.

PEDs: Put in 1.5ml of Tren into the left quad and 2ml of Test E into the right. A tiny bit of blood and a very small drop of oil came out of the right but nothing to write home about. No cough again this time.

Sides are pretty much the same although I did seem to sweat a bit more last night - even though I slept with the window open. I woke up at 4am but did manage to get back to sleep in half an hour so am pretty rested for once. I've now swapped out Adex for Aromasin for my AI and am using 25mg EOD. I've got a slightly sore right nipple, but not too bad and I'll just keep an eye on it for now. I have Nolva to hand if anything happens.

Diet: Lost another lb but today is a BBQ and I intend to feed myself silly on meat and salad. Bollocks to the diet!! Weather like this only comes around once a decade and I intend to enjoy it. Anyway - they reckon Tren leans you out even on a surplus and I'm gonna put that theory to the test.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

Bench Press 2x5 1x4 then 2x5 1x4 then 5x5 then 2x10

Pec Deck 1x10 1x10 1x10 1x7 1x10 1x10 1x10

Lat Pulldowns with Close Grip 5x12

Bent Over BB Rows 4x10

Seated Rows with Close Grip 5x10

Side Laterals 5x10

Cable Side Laterals 3x10

Power Shrugs 3x40

Cable Shrugs 2x20

Concentration Curls 3x12

So close to getting that PB on bench today - I just missed out on the last rep. It's going to be mine next week though. No doubt about it.

After failing on it, I stayed heavy working on sets of 5 reps until I bought it down far enough to finish off with a couple of sets of 10 for the burn. Chest was nice and pumped but I still had more in there so I went for pyramids on the Pec Deck, working the heaviest set to failure and then drop setting down again.

All of the Back work was done heavy today although I didn't feel like doing Chins so will have to do them in one of the other workouts this week.

Shoulders were hit hard with supersets and dropsets on both the Side Lat and Trap work. Finished off with a few Concentration Curls, working the biceps to failure.

A good workout and again, upper body felt really pumped up.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Deadlifts 1x7

Rack Pulls 4x10

Leg Extensions 5x10 drop sets 2x12

Good Mornings 5x10

Lying Leg Curls 5x15

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

After an enforced lay off from this log, I can now pick it back up again. I was going to copy last week's workouts to notepad and then paste them here but in the end, couldn't be bothered.  Take my word for it though - I've been working out as usual!

Anyway, today was absolutely brutal. I worked my way up to 2.5kg short of my Deadlift PB and did 7 reps. I've never managed 6 before and 5 usually leaves me on my back for 5 minutes, so 7 was a victory. But it came with a payoff and that was the massive urge to vomit which I got. I dunno how I managed to keep it down but I got to the toilet just in case. Like I said: brutal.

5 minutes later, I was OK though and I decided to Rack Pull. Now I've got decent straps, I was able to rep far more weight than I have done before for 10, so again, I was pretty happy.

Leg Extensions were worked heavy with a couple of drop sets thrown in and that finished off Quads so I then moved on to Hamstrings. I went a little lighter on Good Mornings but managed to get much more depth for every single rep than I have done before. I think I'm going to microload this exercise from now on and keep at it.

Hamstring Curls were done lying and with decent weight at high reps. I was pleased with the connection I got from the first set and by the time I was finished, they were worked well. In fact, 3 hours later now and I can feel the DOMs setting in.

Finally it was Seated Calves. I went heavy but I have to admit, even though I got the burn, they just didn't feel 100%. Maybe it was because everything else which went before seemed to be so good. Still - no major complaint. I got them to failure and had the veins popping by the time I was finished.

Peds: I still don't have the strength although I'm pretty certain that there's a bit of a recomp going on. Sides are manageable and really, the only two to write home about are the sweats and the insomnia, although even they're not that bad. I'm tempted to up the Tren dose but when I look in the mirror, I think I see something at work so I'm of the mind that I don't need to.

I pinned 1.5ml of Tren E this morning and 2ml of the Mast. The Tren went in smooth but a couple of seconds after I pulled the pin out, I got the cough. Christ does that bastard hurt the lungs. It's way worse then anything I've experienced with Test E. This time though, I avoided the sweats so that's something to be thankful for (had them once and they were unbelievable). Apart from that, everything was OK.

Diet: Because I think I'm recomping, I bought calories back up to maintenance. I'm now sitting at, guess what? Yep. 14 Stone 9lbs. Exactly the same weight as I was when I began this log in March. Why do I think I'm recomping? Well, like I said, I look like I've got a bit more muscle and a bit less fat in the mirror. But also, I was able to put on a weight-lifting belt today which I haven't been able to wear this year because it's been too tight. Quite easily too. Sods Law - I went out Saturday and bought another belt to replace it and that bastard is now too big!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

What brand of tren e are you using?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Cheese, been lurking for a while, you should include what weights you're lifting, even if it's only on the compounds


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

@Spawn of Haney

Tren E is Fuerza.

@robdobbie

My lifts are pretty sh*t.

I only do 5RMs so have no idea what my 1RM is - Dead is 170kg. Squat is 150kg. Bench is 115kg.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Cheese boy. List your weights. Your public demand it


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

BB Benchpress 3x5 *PB* 2x10 1x9 then dropset 1x10

Flat DB Flyes 5x10

Chin and Pull Ups 5 Sets to Failure

Lat Pulldowns with Close Grip 4x10

Seated Rows with Close Grip 5x12

Side Laterals 4x12

Cable Side Laterals 4x10

BB Shrugs 3x20 then dropset 1x30

I missed the last two workouts because I was on the road, but as I do 5 workouts a week and had already hit legs once and upper body twice, I wasn't feeling too guilty.

So to today and after 4 weeks of trying and failing, I finally got the PB I was after on Bench. Was going to say that's a weight off my mind but as a pun, it sucks. I was well made up though.

Flyes, I hit harder than I've done before. Only an increase of 2.5kg but because it's one of those exercises where I fear injury, I never really work it to failure. I did today though.

Onto Back and the Chins were supersetted with Pullups to make a change. I find the Pullups a lot harder but the good thing is that they make the Chins feel easier! 

Lat Pulldowns were done with as heavy a weight as I've done before and worked to failure. Because it was so heavy, I think it made the Rowing feel a lot easier as I only went with a normal weight on those. Still got a good connection though.

Side Laterals were done standing with the last set to failure before moving onto the cables to finish off. Finally went for heavy Shrugs. Not far off the heaviest weight I've ever used and I'm pretty sure I've never done that many reps with that kind of weight before. For the last few reps of the last set, I could only move the bar a few inches vertically. I had planned to go for another set, but after failing I decided to just drop the weight and bang out a dropset.

All in all, a decent workout and good to be back in the gym after a few days off.

Diet: While I was away, I lost about 4 or 5lbs. I'm going to try and put that back on, as after sitting at 14stone 9lbs for most of this cycle, I've decided that's where I want to be when I finish it.

PEDs: Put in the usual amount of Tren and Test yesterday. Got a little bit of a cough on both but not a bad one. It seems I'm getting it more from nicking something on the way in or out rather than injecting into anything. Nothing I can't live with though.

I'm on a new vial of Tren E and I think that this one might be dosed a little differently to the last one as the night sweats have been a right bugger. Four pillows and the sheets drenched. It's like sleeping in a water bed with a leak.  Strangely, I don't feel as breathless as I did before though. Swings and roundabouts I guess, but again, nothing that's causing too much of a problem.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Deadlifts 1x6

Squats 4x12

Leg Extensions 4x10

Good Mornings 4x10

Standing Leg Curls 5x12

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

After missing Saturday's leg day, it was back to work on them with a vengeance. Perhaps the missed day made a difference but it went really good today and I was very pleased with how things turned out.

Last week, Deadlifts were one of my best lifts. I hit a weight for 6 reps which I've not done for a while. Today, I improved on that lift by another 2.5kg and got another 6. OK, I'm still a few kg short of my PB and it's not a great jump in weight but I'm still progressing and that's what matters. I have to admit to not finding it too bad either - the lift seemed a lot easier than last week and there's definitely more weight in there for next week (famous last words). Also managed to keep form decent and there was no hint of a hitch on any of the reps.

After that, I decided to superset Leg Extensions and Squats. I did this because I haven't squatted this week and I always feel guilty if I miss them. But there was no way after Deads that I could go that heavy so supersetting them seemed to be the best bet. I've done this a couple of times before and always suffered for it - it destroys my Quads. And today was no exception. I felt the Squats in the Quads much more than usual and the Extensions were agony. I managed to get every rep of the Squats but failed on the Extensions in the 3rd and 4th set at 8 reps and 6 reps. To get the full 10, I gave it a couple of seconds and then went for it. 3rd set, I managed to get the last two OK but the 4th, I failed again at 8 and had to pause again. Brutal!!

Then onto Good Mornings and I upped the weight by 2.5kg on last week. Only a small increase but I definitely felt it in Lower Back, Hams and Glutes. Next were Standing Leg Curls. Normally I get a good connection with these but I have to admit to them being nothing special this week. They weren't bad, don't get me wrong, but they weren't up there with the exercises which had gone before.

And then I finished up with Seated Raises. I picked a decent weight and paused for a long time at the top of the movement before lowering the heels slowly. It took a couple of sets to really feel the burn but by the end of the 3rd I was there. I thought I was going to fail on the 4th but managed to knock them all out.

Finished by walking out of the gym with Wobbly Leg Syndrome which always makes me feel good.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

Lat Pulldown with Wide Grip 5x10 then 2 dropsets of 1x10 1x12

Face Pulls 5x12 then 2 dropsets of 2x10

DB Incline Bench 1x10 1x8 1x4 then lower weight for 4x12

Bent Over Longbar Rows 6x10

Incline Reverse Flyes 5x10

Incline Flyes 5x10

Spider Curls 4x15

DB Pullovers 5x10

I tried to mix it up today but got varying results.

The intention was to do 1 Back exercise, 1 Shoulder exercise, 1 Chest Exercise and then repeat. Although I started off with heavy weight on the first two exercises I wasn't really feeling it and when I got to the Incline Presses, I just felt like I didn't have the strength and I wasn't able to lift what I expected to or what I've done in the past. Perhaps this was due to the first exercises being heavy and my normally doing the Presses at the beginning of the routine, but whatever, it didn't work out too well so I dropped the weights a bit and went for high reps.

The second round did work out OK though. I got the connection on all of the exercises although, looking back, I really didn't go that heavy on any of them. I worked close to failure or to actual failure on a few sets though, so didn't skimp on the work.

I finished off with a bit of Arm work. I haven't done Spider Curls for a long time. I don't really feel I get that much growth out of them but for a pump, there's not much else that beats them. The Pullovers were pretty good. I must have hit something as I could feel the Tricep cramping up once I'd finished them.

PEDs: 1.5ml of Tren E and 2ml of Mast this morning. Nothing to report - no cough and no blood. Maybe a little bit of muscle-ache (which is unusual for me) in the left Quad where I put the Tren but it doesn't feel too bad right now.

Diet: Back to 14 stone 9lbs again.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press 1x5 1x 4 then drop weight for 4x5 1x4 then drop weight for 1x8

DB Press 1x12 1x10 1x10 1x11

Lying Side Laterals 3x12

Standing One Arm Side Laterals 3x10

Front Raises 5x10

Lat Pulldowns with Palms In 5x12 then dropset 1x10

Straight Arm Pulldowns 5x10

Seated Rows with Palms In 4x10 then dropset 1x10

Pec Deck 4x10 then dropset 1x10

Dips 5x10

Not a bad workout. I worked up to PB weight on Military Press and failed on the 4th rep of the 2nd set so decided to miss out a 3rd and deload. I managed to crack out all but the last rep and will raise the weight again next week. I then went for the DBs and worked to failure on the 2nd, 3rd and 4th sets. Don't ask me why I got less reps on the 3rd than the 4th!

Side Lats were done a bit lighter than usual, concentrating on good form and going slow on the negative. I'm not sure about light weight on this one. It seems to be one of the only exercises where the heavier I go, the better the connection.

In the Back work, Straight Arm Pulldowns aren't an exercise I can remember doing before. I did enjoy them though and after the Lat Pulldowns seemed to get a good squeeze. I shall be fitting those into the routine somewhere and doing them more regularly.

Chest was started on the Pec Deck and I used the heaviest weight I've done for that amount of reps. I managed to get everything and even had my left pec cramp up on me - never had that before! Finished off with Dips and although I could probably have got more on the first couple of sets (I normally work them to failure), I got a good pump going.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Squats 4x10

Leg Extensions 4x10

Standing Calf Raises 4x20

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

SLDL 5x10

Standing Leg Curls 5x12

Lying Leg Curls 4x15

Another good workout. Quite harsh DOMs in my lats from yesterday after the Straight Arm Pulldowns so I was glad it was Legs today.

I started out supersetting the Squats and the Leg Extensions. It worked for me on Tuesday and so I thought I'd give it another go. Only downer from last time was that it gave me quite severe DOMs but no pain, no gain, huh? It went a bit better this time and I was able to complete all sets of Leg Extensions without pausing (probably because I hadn't Deadlifted first like last time) and I went heavier on the Squats. I enjoyed it and got the feeling I was looking for but will probably separate the two exercises next week and go back to heavy again.

Moving on, Calf Raises next and the last set was to failure on Raised. Again, it got my whole body shaking and I probably cheated on the last couple of reps by not going high enough or pausing long enough, but in my defence, it was agony. When I moved onto Seated Raises, my legs were already shaking after the first couple of reps. I worked through it and again got what I was looking for though.

SLDLs I did a little lighter than last time. I could easily have gone a lot heavier but used them for the stretch.

Finally onto Hamstrings and Standing Curls first. Failed on the last set on each leg. Lying Curls I did both legs together for high reps and it was a relief when it was finally over! I felt like I worked Legs really well today.

PEDs: Put in 1.5ml of Tren E into the right Quad and 2ml of Test E into the left. No problems at all.

I'm still sweating a lot at night and going through pillows like nobody's business. The insomnia isn't too bad - I do wake up a few times but always manage to get back off to sleep after 10 to 15 minutes. I feel a little breathless at times as well. Strangely, this occurs more when I'm sitting doing bugger all rather than when I'm active - for example: doing a bit of cardio on the treadmill I can come off hardly breathing but sometimes sitting on the sofa watching TV, I catch myself breathing heavier than normal. Weird.

Apart from, that just a few spots but nothing that's really giving me any major problems. Mentally I feel absolutely fine. More aggressive in the gym and more determined to crank out the reps but not really any different outside - probably because I'm lucky and there's not too much pressure on me in my daily life.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

Benchpress 3x5 1x2 then lower weight for 2x10 1x6 then lower weight for 1x10 1x9 then dropset 1x12

Flat DB Flyes 5x10

Hang Cleans 3x10

BB Shrugs 4x20

Bent Over BB Rows 5x10

Seated Rows with Palms Up 5x10

Seated Rows with Close Grip 5x12

Lat Pulldowns with Wide Grip 5x10

Tricep Pushdowns 4x10

DB Curls 4x12

Decent workout. Bad DOMs in the legs which kept me awake for a lot of the night (that and the Tren) but as it was Upper today, it didn't matter.

Started out equalling last week's PB on Bench so I know it wasn't a fluke. I'm not intending to try to go higher weight now but want to get a 5x5 out of it and then higher reps before moving on. I only managed to get 2 on the 4th set but I reckon the first 3 sets were easier with better form and even that 2 was an improvement on last week, when I was finished after 3 sets. Flat flyes were done heavier than before and unusually, I worked to failure on the final set.

I decided to do Shoulders next and threw in an exercise which I haven't done for a while - Hang Cleans. I'm not too sure about these. I used to do them on Shoulder day when I was doing a 5 day bodypart split and never really had a problem with them but because it's quite an explosive movement, today I felt it might lead to an injury. I just got that feeling that something wasn't quite right so decided to stop at 3 sets. Maybe it's because my shoulders weren't warmed up enough, maybe it was because the weight was quite heavy (more than I used to handle), maybe it was poor form, but I didn't want to push it and end up sidelined for a week or two. I'm in two minds whether or not I'll risk doing them again. I did get something out of them - shoulders and traps were well pumped but maybe it's not worth it. Moving onto Shrugs, I did these with a good weight and high reps. A nice pause at the top and pushed hard - I enjoyed them more than usual.

For Back, I began with some Wide Grip Rowing. I didn't go too heavy but used these as more of a warm up for the Lats (I still had DOMs from Thursday). I used a reasonable weight for Seated Rowing, trying a different grip with palms up. I still had a bit left in the tank after these so went for close grip to finish off. Then Lat Pulldowns, not too heavy but pausing at the bottom where I touch the top of the chest and going up as slowly as possible on the negative.

Finished off with Arms. Tricep Pushdowns I did with a bar for a change (normally it's a rope) and BB Curls I did standing for a change.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

hey hows thing going cba reading back


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> hey hows thing going cba reading back


Going well mate. 

Where the hell have you been??!! I've missed reading your journal.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Going well mate.
> 
> Where the hell have you been??!! I've missed reading your journal.


At least some one has :lol: , think about starting a new one

Good to hear, been injured, depressed, ill etc you name it i got it really close to calling it a day but the last few days have been really good and I feel alot better, back to the gym tonight almost 4 weeks off mg:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> At least some one has :lol: , think about starting a new one
> 
> Good to hear, been injured, depressed, ill etc you name it i got it really close to calling it a day but the last few days have been really good and I feel alot better, back to the gym tonight almost 4 weeks off mg:


Sounds like you've had a sh*t time of it but it's good news that you're back. 

Depression is a f*cker. I'm glad you managed to work through it and happy to hear you're back at the gym mate.

And if you start a new journal, let me know so I can sub it!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Sounds like you've had a sh*t time of it but it's good news that you're back.
> 
> Depression is a f*cker. I'm glad you managed to work through it and happy to hear you're back at the gym mate.
> 
> And if you start a new journal, let me know so I can sub it!!


well thank you for your kind words, yeh hitting it tonight dreading to see how much stength i've lost


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Deadlifts 1x5

BB Hack Squats 4x10

Leg Extensions 1x10 1x12 1x16 1x16 1x20

Good Mornings 4x12

Standing Leg Curls 5x10

Seated Calf Raises 5x30

Good workout. I finally equalled my PB on Deadlift. It's taken me a long time to get back up there but I finally managed to get 5. Although there's been no big surge of strength this cycle (probably due to diet), there has been a steady strength gain and I felt like there was more in the tank after getting the 5. I'll go higher next week and am hoping to get a new PB.

BB Hack Squats are something new to me. I read about them so thought I'd give them a go. At first, they were a pain in the ass. Literally. Every time I lifted the bar to a certain height, my ass got in the way and stopped me from straightening up. But after a bit of practice, I noticed that if I widened my stance, it wasn't as much of a problem. And I felt this one in both Glutes and Quads doing it that way, so may give it a go again in the near future.

Leg Extensions were done with a decent weight. I was going to pyramid the sets but I decided to just keep going until failure. The last set, I wanted 20, so I had to rest/pause a couple of times to get them, but I did in the end.

Good Mornings were microloaded on last week and after the Squats and Leg Extensions, I got good connection in the legs. I don't normally feel these in the Quads but for some reason, I did today.

Hamstring Curls, I did a little differently. Normally, I use a strap for Standing Curls but today I pressed the back of my Calf up against the pad. It felt a little different but I still got the connection so again, something I'll probably try again.

Finally, Seated Calves, and worked with a good weight. Lots of sets, lots of reps. Close to failure from the 3rd set onward and very painful but felt good as well.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

Pull Ups 5 Sets to Failure

Straight Arm Lat Pulldowns 5x10

Seated Rows with Palms In 5x10

Face Pulls 1x12 1x14 1x16 1x16 1x20

Bent Over Reverse Flyes 3x10

DB Reverse Flyes 3x10

Cable Front Raises 4x10

Incline DB Benchpress 1x10 1x12 1x14 1x8 1x8

Incline Curls 1x10 1x12 1x14 1x12 1x12

Overhead Tricep Extensions 4x10

Tricep Pushdowns 3x10 1x12

A good workout. Mixed it up with rep changes and also threw in a couple of supersets.

Started out on Back and worked the Pull Ups to Failure before going onto the Straight Arms. Again, got a really good connection with these and it's an exercise I really like. It seems to hit the Upper Lats really well. Next was Seated Rowing and I went as heavy as I've ever done before.

The Face Pulls I pyramided and worked the last set to failure. Rear Delt work with the DBs was supersetted and again, worked to failure (which is why I only got 3 sets out of each). Front Raises I did with the cable machine. It's the first time I've done that and it seemed to work really well. Again, another exercise which I will be throwing into the routine as and when.

DB Bench I did with a heavy weight and the last two sets were to failure. I had intended to pyramid but once I got onto the 4th set, there was no way I was going to get 10 out of it, let alone 12!! I was going to work Flyes after Bench but my Chest felt so done in, I decided that there was no point and it would just be overkill.

Curls were done pretty light but again pyramided with the last set to failure. The Tricep work was done supersetted. Again, not too heavy but enough so that the last set of Pushdowns was to failure as well.

A lot of exercises and reps today, but I had the energy and things felt good so I decided to make the best of it whilst I could. 

PEDs: Tren is one helluva harsh mistress. Make just one mistake with her and she'll make you pay.

I put 1.5ml into my Left Quad. Going in was no problem. I aspirated and came out clean. I think the problem was that I left a small bit of the pin outside of the skin and when I started injecting, pushed the needle in a bit deeper and hit something. Within seconds of pulling out, my lungs were on fire and I was drenched in sweat. After a few minutes it passed though and I'm still alive.

No problems with the 2ml of Mast in the Right Quad.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Are you still using fuerza labs


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Are you still using fuerza labs


Yes mate. Fuerza Test E and Tren E. Also using BSI Mast E.

All are gtg.

The Tren is definitely an experience. It's nothing like using Test. Looking back to my first Test E cycle it seems so simple in comparison. You're always looking over your shoulder with Tren, watching the sides, looking for possible problems. As I said in my last post, even something as simple as pinning can almost mess up your day.

Saying that though: for me, it's not been that bad and I'd definitely use Tren again.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press 5x3

DB Press 4x10

Seated Side Laterals 5x10

Lat Pulldowns with Close Grip 4x12

Bent Over Longbar Rows 6x10

Hammer Curls 3x15

Incline DB flyes 5x10

Dips 5 Sets to Failure

Hit it hard today and enjoyed it although I reckon I'm in for some DOMs later.

Began with Military Press. Instead of deloading, I decided to go for a 5x3 rather than a 3x5. I actually ended up getting it quite easily. TBH, I reckon that most of the problems I have with this lift are in my head - it's more a psychological barrier than a physical one. This was illustrated when I went for a 6th set but couldn't even get one rep - even though, like I said, the 5 sets before were pretty easy. I need to get my head right where this particular exercise is concerned.

Side Lats I did seated. I used a medium weight and got a really good connection with them. I normally follow up with some cable work, but today I felt it wasn't needed.

Lat Pulldowns were done as heavy as I've ever done them before and the last couple of sets were worked to failure. Longbar Rows were also done heavy, again, the final sets to failure.

Hammer Curls, I did light. I pumped these out as quick as I could. I was more after the pump than anything else with these. 

Onto Chest and the Flyes were done at a higher angle than I normally do them and also at a heavier weight. I felt I could have gone heavier and I think I'll stick to the same angle next week. I finished off with Dips done to failure.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

do you or have you seen a difference doing 3 reps 5 sets?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> do you or have you seen a difference doing 3 reps 5 sets?


First time I've done it mate.

I found it a lot easier than doing a 3x5 and I'm certain I could have gone heavier. The weight I'm stalled at is 70kg. When I go 3x5, I can normally get the 1st set but everything after that is up in the air. Sometimes I can make a 5 on the 2 set, sometimes not. But I've never been able to get a 3rd.

With the 5x3, I reckon I could have easily got 72.5kg for all sets. Maybe more. But like I said, I've been stalled for about 5 or 6 weeks at this weight and I think a lot of it's in my head.

I now have to make my mind up whether or not to go for a 5x4 next week or to raise the weight to that 72.5kg and go for another 5x3. I'm thinking to go for the second as I'm pretty sure that I can get it and if I jump over that psychological barrier, maybe then I can return to the 3x5s in a few weeks' time.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> First time I've done it mate.
> 
> I found it a lot easier than doing a 3x5 and I'm certain I could have gone heavier. The weight I'm stalled at is 70kg. When I go 3x5, I can normally get the 1st set but everything after that is up in the air. Sometimes I can make a 5 on the 2 set, sometimes not. But I've never been able to get a 3rd.
> 
> ...


might give it a go my self then


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Leg Extensions 10x10

Squats 4x12

Standing Calf Raises 5x20

Seated Calf Raises 5x30

Standing Leg Curls 5x10

OK workout. Had better, had worse.

Started out by going GVT on the Leg Extensions at a decent weight. I must be getting stronger as previously, the last few sets would have been done to failure, whereas today they just hurt!

Squats were done with as heavy a weight as I've ever done them before for that amount of reps. That finished Quads off.

I then moved onto Calf Raises - both exercises were done heavy. It comes to something though when the highlight of your day is looking forward to using the new block of wood you've recently acquired for Seated Raises. FML.  When I finished, Calves were nicely pumped and the veins were sticking out everywhere.

Finished off the day with Leg Curls, doing them the same way as last week with the back of the Calf pressed against the pad. I'll probably go back to the front and use the strap next week and then alternate after that.

PEDs: Bollocks!! Put the Tren in the right Quad this morning. Took my time, aspirated, left the pin in for 20 seconds afterwards to release the pressure, pulled out nice and clean, rubbed the area to spread the oil, thought "Yeah, that's a good one" and then coughed my f**king guts up. Two in a row now and I can tell you, that bastard isn't fun. In fact, it's the only thing that puts me off Tren. Not enough to stop me using it but enough to stop me looking forward to pinning (yeah, I'm sad. I enjoy it).

Other than that, the Test went in OK. Got a little cough from that but hardly noticed it when compared to the one five minutes previously that had me doubled over wondering whether or not I was going to die. Seriously. Test cough? It's f**k all.

Diet: Yesterday was my birthday so I cheated and ate a load of crap. I woke up this morning weighing in at 14stone 12lbs but most of the 3lbs gain, if not all, is going to be water weight. I've still got some high carb sugary stuff left over and it would be a shame to waste it, so I'm going to cheat again today.  Then back to the diet tomorrow.

Now the weather has changed and we're in for a heatwave, I've got to be careful about losing too much too quickly. When it gets hot, I never want to eat and have to force myself to take food onboard.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Happy b-day mate


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

BB Benchpress 2x5 1x4 then 1x5 1x8 3x10

One Arm Cable Crossover 5x10

Pec Deck 4x15

Lat Pulldowns with Palms In 10x10

Seated Rows with Close Grip 5x12

Cable Side Laterals 5x10

Power Shrugs 4x30

So-so day today. Probably not as good because I think I've come down with a slight summer cold - woke up coughing and sniffing this morning.

Started out on Bench and couldn't equal my PB as I missed the last rep. I came very close to getting it, but close isn't good enough so I've got to hope it was just a one off. After that though, things didn't go too badly. The Single Arms Crossovers are something I've not tried before. Not too sure whether or not I like them but I'll give them another go to make sure.

Back work went OK with a 10x10 on Lat Pulldowns. I did the first 5 sets with my back against the pad and the next 5 sets reversed, facing the pad. Rows were done with a decent weight and good form and got a good connection on them.

The shoulder work was OK. I didn't get as good a connection as I normally do but it wasn't too bad.

Like I said: a So-so workout. Not too disappointed but not over the moon with it either. Hopefully, Legs on Tuesday will be a good one.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Deadlift 1x1 1x5

Leg Extensions 5x20

BB Hack Squats 3x10

Good Mornings 4x10

Standing Leg Curl 4x10

Incline Leg Curl 5x12

Seated Calf Raises 3x30 then lower weight for 3x30

Not a bad day today. Not brilliant. But not bad.

I've still got the cold so wasn't expecting too much today. I went for a PB on DL but at the first attempt after the warm up sets, found that I couldn't even get the bar off the floor. No matter though - I took a minute, came back to it and lifted it for one. I perhaps could have got more but really didn't feel like risking it. Instead, I dropped to 5kg below PB weight and knocked out a set for 5. A couple of weeks ago, I'd have been real happy with that so I guess I can't complain too much.

Leg Extensions, I did with a lightish weight but went high reps on them. The last set was pretty painful and it's back to heavy weights on Saturday with this exercise.

BB Hack Squats was an exercise I did last week and didn't find too bad, but this week I just couldn't get into them. My ass kept hitting the bar and I really don't like the technique needed to get proper form on this one. I think I'm going to bin it. I didn't get the connection that I got last week either.

Good Mornings were decent. I used the same weight as 2 weeks ago and got a good connection on the 3rd and 4th set, going nice and deep and really feeling it in the Lower Back, Glutes and Hamstrings.

The Leg Curls were also pretty good today with a nice weight and again, a good connection - Hamstrings are where I'm feeling it most right now.

I finished up with Seated Calves. I used a heavier weight than I've ever gone with before but really didn't feel like I got that much out of them. There wasn't much of a burn or a feeling, even after 3 sets. Maybe the weight was too heavy so I decided to drop down 40kg and try again with another 3 sets. But this really didn't make much difference either. Unusually, a bit of a disappointment with this exercise today.

Overall though, not a bad day.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

Chin Ups 5 Sets to Failure

Straight Arm Lat Pulldowns 5x10

Seated Rows with Rope 4x10 then Burn-out Set 1x20

Face Pulls 4x10 then Burn-out Set 1x20

Cable Front Raises 5x10

Pec Deck 3x15

DB Incline Benchpress 1x10 1x12 1x14 1x9 1x7

Incline Flyes 5x10

Incline Curls 1x8 1x10 1x12 1x10 1x9

Overhead Cable Extensions 3x10

Tricep Pushdowns 5x10

Good day. I thought it wouldn't be up to much as I had a crap night's sleep with this cold. Maybe I'm on the ass-end of it though, as this was definitely one of the better workouts I've had in a long time.

I started off with Chins and knew straight away that it was going to be decent as I felt strong and aggressive. Onto Lat Pulldowns and a decent weight with a pause at the bottom of the movement so I really felt it. Seated Rows were then done with a rope. I haven't used the rope for ages as last time I did, I felt I didn't get much out of it, but today was different and I got a good connection with Upper Back. I worked a heavy weight to failure and then dropped it by 30% and went for a high rep burn-out set.

Onto Shoulders and both Face Pulls and Front Raises were done heavy and both got a good connection. The Cable Raises, I'm really enjoying and seem to feel them a lot better than DB raises.

Chest was begun with a high rep, light weight Pec Deck to get the Pecs warmed up before going onto Incline with a decent weight. Again, like last week, I set the bench at a bit of a higher angle than normal. I worked the sets in pyramids but after managing to get the 3rd for 14, couldn't get what I was looking for on the final 2 sets so just worked them to failure instead. I felt like it went well with this exercise this week. Finished off Chest with Flyes with a decent weight, going as low as I could on the stretch and trying for a decent pause before squeezing and bringing the DBs back up.

Inline Curls were done with a decent weight and I pyramidded those as well (for the first time). I managed to get everything and worked the last set to failure. Triceps were done heavy with the Overheads, again going to failure, before finishing off with the Pushdowns - a bit lighter but pausing and squeezing at the bottom of the movement.

PEDs. Put in 1.5ml of Tren E into the left Quad and 2ml of Mast E into the right. No problems at all.

Only thing that I've noticed and that may be of some concern is that my libido seems to have dropped off a bit. Normally, I'm as horny as hell and annoying the wife all day and night, trying to get a legover, but not at the moment. Could just be down to the cold though, so nothing to panic about just yet.

Diet. 14 Stone 9lbs (what a surprise). I've lowered calories and am going to see if I can lose a bit more fat in the last 4 weeks of the cycle.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press 1x4 1x4 1x3 1x2 1x1

DB Press 1x10 1x10 1x10 1x7 1x7

Standing Side Laterals 5x12

Straight Arm Lateral Pulldown 5x12

Bent Over DB Rows 3x12

Seated rows with Palms In 1x8 1x12 1x16 1x16 1x17

DB Flyes 5x10

Dips 5 Sets to Failure

Hammer Curls 4x12

Tricep Kickbacks 3x10

A good day. I got a bit greedy with the Militarys and perhaps should have just gone heavier than last week on a 5x3 but instead went for reps of 4. I only managed a couple of sets so I'm really in no different a place than I've been for the past couple of weeks with that one. Next week, I will up the weight and go for the 5x3 again. I then followed up the Militarys with some Overhead DB presses working the last couple of sets to failure and then some Side Laterals with a medium weight, concentrating on form and feeling.

Back started off with Pulldowns with the rope. Again, I got a nice connection and Lats were good and pumped. I then moved on to One Arm DB Rows. I used to do these religiously every workout but have kinda fallen out of love with them. I'm thinking I've got to get back into them, because although I can't use the sort of weight I used to (60kg each arm), I do get the feeling that they do me a lot of good. Certainly hit me hard today, anyway. After DB Rows, I went to the floor with Seated and worked high reps with a decent weight to failure. I was surprised how many reps I managed to get out and by the time I was finished, Upper Back felt as pumped up as it ever has done before.

Chest was DB flyes with a decent weight. I threw in a superset of DB Benches with the last couple of sets to get the Pecs nice and worked up before finishing off with Dips.

Finally moved onto Arms with Hammer Curls and then Kickbacks. I still enjoy the latter and it gives me a nice pump!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Squats 4x12

Leg Extensions 1x15 4x12

Standing Calf Raises 4x20

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

SLDL 4x10

Standing Leg Curls 5x12

Lying Leg Curls 4x10

Very good day. Didn't feel too strong or aggressive before I went into the gym but once I was in there and started working, it all fell into place.

I began with high rep Squatting. Didn't go too heavy but got nice depth and concentrated on pushing up with the heels and feeling the Quads. Then I moved onto Leg Extensions with a decent weight and just hit out as many reps as I could for each set. Once I'd finished, Quads were on fire and I had to rest for a good 5 minutes and give them a rub before I could do anything else.

Next were Calf Raises and whereas last week, I didn't really get the connection, today it all went right for me. Both Standing and Seated hit the spot perfectly.

SLDLs were done light, more as a warm up movement for Hamstrings. The Leg Curls were both done with straps and again, I got the feeling I was looking for. Unusual today in that there didn't seem to be one dud exercise - everything went well for me.

PEDs. Put in 1.5ml of Tren in the left Quad and 2ml of Test in the right. No problems. I think I've found out why I was getting a cough with the Tren and that's because I was getting all the air out of the barrel of the syringe and letting some Tren run down the needle. As the pin was pushed in, that Tren would then hit every blood vessel on the way. Twice now, I've kept the needle dry and twice I've not got the cough. I'll keep doing it that way to see if that's really what's keeping it away.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Things on the up now then


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Things on the up now then


Not as bad as early last week or the week before, mate.

Although it wasn't terrible, I reckon the cold was holding me back more than I realised.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

BB Benchpress 3x5 1x3 1x2 then Drop Weight for 1x10 1x9 1x7 1x6 then Burnout Set 1x20

Pec Deck 4x12

Lat Pulldowns with Wide Grip 5x10 then Dropset 1x10 then Burnout Set 1x20

Seated Rows with Close Grip 5x12

Cable Side Laterals 3x12

Lying Side Laterals 3x10

BB Shrugs 4x15

Cable Shrugs 4x10

Concentration Curls 4x12

Cable Curls 4x10

Another decent day. Began by equalling my PB on Bench and getting in a rep or two more than I've managed to do before. Then dropped the weight by 30kg and worked higher reps.

Next was Pec Deck and I went a little lighter than usual but concentrated on holding the pads together at the top of the movement for a few seconds and then slowly releasing on the negative.

Onto Back and the Lat Pulldowns were done with the weight building up on each set of 10. The last one was the heaviest I've done before and was done to failure - last couple of reps I could only bring down to the chin instead of the top of the chest. Once I'd done that, I quickly dropped the weight and then did a dropset before dropping it even more and going for the burn. Seated Rows were done heavy as well and I felt like I really hit the Upper Back hard today.

Side Laterals started out with cables. Not too heavy but got a nice connection before upping the weight with the DBs and going to the bench. Again, got a nice connection and shoulders were quite pumped when I finished. Traps, I hit with heavy Shrugs on the BB to begin with and the went to the cables. Although BB gives me a good feeling, there's something about the cable machine that seems to hit them just right and when I'd finished, it felt good.

Finally, a bit of Bicep work. Light on the Concentrations before going heavy on the Curls and working to failure. Finished the day off with a nice pump.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Deadlift 2x10

Leg Extensions 4x15

Standing Leg Curls 5x12

Good Mornings 4x10

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

OK workout.

I had a little twinge in the Lower Back when I woke up this morning, so I decided that lifting for a PB was out of the window and instead decided to go for a lighter weight with high reps. It wasn't too light - still decent - and I got what I was looking for with it.

I then moved onto Leg Extensions, working these a little lighter than usual but with high reps. Leg Curls were then done with a good weight and I got a good connection with these. Good Mornings were also done with a good weight and I got an even better connection. Quite unusual but I started feeling them from the very first set and they seemed to hit in exactly the right place.

Finished off with Seated Leg Raises with a heavy weight and moved my feet around to hit the sides and the backs of the Calf.

Like I said - an OK workout. But for the twinge in the back, I'd probably have it down as a very good one, but I'm loathe to take chances on an injury in that part of my body so will play it by ear and see if it's just a one off or if I need to take a break to let it heal itself.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

BB Incline Bench 2x10 1x9 1x8

DB Incline Bench 3x10 1x13

DB Incline Flyes 5x10

Cable Front Raises 4x10

Face Pulls 4x12 1x15

Incline Reverse Flyes 4x10

Bent Over BB Rows 1x10 1x15 1x14 1x12

Lat Pulldowns with Close Grip 4x10 1x12

Seated Cable rows with Palms In 4x10 1x14

Overhead Tricep Extensions 4x12

Incline Curls 3x10 1x12

Tricep Pushdowns 2x20 1x24

Good day today. I've got a new Olympic set so thought I'd break it in with Incline Presses instead of just doing DBs. I've been using a standard Beefy bar so not really much difference except for a bit of bar weight, so nothing really eye opening. Using new equipment is always nice though. 

The Bench Pressing went well. Worked it to failure before hitting the DBs and going nice and slow and then working the final set to failure. Flyes were done with a decent weight, again concentrating on getting that feeling going.

Shoulders, I went for Cable Front Raises again. I love these. I don't go too heavy on them but I can really feel them working and they're way better than DBs in my opinion. Face Pulls were done with a good weight, again working the last set to failure. Reverse Flyes were also done heavy and the last set pretty much finished me off and I was unable to get my arms much past the horizontal for the last couple of reps.

Back, I did heavy BB Rowing to start off with and to keep with the theme today, worked the last set to failure before doing the same with Lat Pulldowns and Rows - both worked heavy too.

I finished off with Arms, supersetting the first couple of exercises and then went for high reps, light weight on the Pushdowns. Got a massive burn out of this and really felt the Triceps getting pumped up.

PEDs. Put in 1.5ml of Tren E into the left Quad and 2ml of Mast E into the right. No problems at all. Again, I kept the needle dry before pinning, so maybe it does have something to do with it. I reckon I've got 4 or 5 more shots of Tren E left and then it's a couple of weeks with just the Test at 600mg before tapering down to my TRT level.

Diet. Weighed in this morning at 14 stone 9lbs!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press 1x3 1x2 1x1 then 2x10 1x9 1x7 1x6

Seated DB Press 5x10

Upright Cable Row with Stirrup 4x10

Side Laterals 5x10

Straight Arm Lat Pushdown 5x10

Lat Pulldowns with Close Grip 3x12

Seated Rows with Rope 5x10

Pec Deck 4x12

Dips 5 Sets to Failure

Good day. I've given up being disappointed with Military Pressing for a PB so just do what I can and then move onto higher reps at a lower weight. A new bar and 2.5kg heavier for a 5x3 and I didn't make it, but no worries. I then dropped the weight and had a good session of Pressing with both the bar and with DBs. After that, I moved onto Upright Cable Rows with the stirrups. Although I've said before that I worry a bit with injuries with this exercise, I've read that the stirrups minimise the risk. I didn't go too heavy but it did seem to hit the spot so I might try these again. Side Laterals next, done seated and nice and slowly with good form which finished shoulders off.

Onto Back and I supersetted the Lat work with the Straight Arms done heavy but with the Pulldowns done first at a lighter weight. Both exercises together got my Lats nice and pumped and it was on the Straight Arms that I really felt it. Rowing I did with the rope. Not as good a connection as I got last time but maybe I went too heavy again.

Finished off with some solid work on the Pec Deck and then some Dips to failure.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Squats 4x10

Front Squats 3x10

Leg Extensions 4x10

Squats 4x10

Standing Calf Raises 4x20

Seated Calf Raises 4x40

Standing Leg Curls 5x12

Good day. Enjoyed it and worked hard. Had the sweat pouring off me in buckets.

Started out with the heaviest Squats I've done for that amount of reps. Learnt an early lesson before doing them though - an Olympic bar is a lot smoother than a standard one and you need to put collars on, even at the warmup weight or the plates will slide off. I almost smashed up my running machine, when a 20kg started to slide off. Luckily, I managed to find the strength to balance it out and work my way up to the plate, otherwise, I'd have been screwed.

Anyway, Squatting went well. I maybe could have gone deeper but for the first time at that weight, I'm pretty pleased and I'll concentrate on depth next week.

Next I tried Front Squats. I used a strap as I'm not very flexible but I still don't get these. I can't go as heavy, they're uncomfortable and I don't feel them. I'm going to bin them again.

Onto Leg Extensions and I supersetted these with lighter Squats. The Extensions themselves weren't done that heavy, but they didn't need to be and by the time I was finished with these two, I had wobbly legs and had to wait a good 5 minutes before moving onto Calves.

Calves I did standing and seated this week. Good weight on both and higher reps than usual on the seated. Got a good burn out of these.

Finished off the day with Standing Leg Curls. Put the pad at the back of the leg again and got a really good connection with them.

PEDs. 1.5ml of Tren E in the left Quad, 2ml of Test E in the right. Almost got Tren cough - I could feel the lump there in the lungs (it's a weird feeling) and a bit of a sweat on but just choked a couple of times, sat perfectly still and let it pass - which it did in about 30 seconds. I did have a tiny drip on the pin before putting it in so yet again, I'm swayed towards the idea that to avoid the cough, you don't want any Tren on the outside of the needle before injecting. The more there is, the more likely you are to get the cough. That's my theory anyway.

Diet. I did a bit of a carb up yesterday and will probably cheat today. Weighed in this morning at 14 stone 10lbs.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

BB Benchpress 1x8 1x5 1x4 then 1x12 4x10

Flat Flyes 5x10

BB Shrugs 4x15

Cable Side Laterals 5x12

Cable Front Raises 4x10

Lat Pulldown with Palms In 5x10

Reverse Pec Deck 5x12

Seated Row with Close Grip 1x10 1x12 1x14 1x12 1x15

Decent day. Bloody hot in the gym and at times I wondered if I was going to get through it but I managed in the end.

Because of the heat, I decided not to go for a PB on bench and just decided to go for reps on 100kg. I got 8 on the 1st set and probably could have got more but wanted to do a few more sets at the same weight. Then I dropped it down by 40kg and went higher reps before moving onto heavy Flyes.

Shoulders started with heavy Shrugs. The weight I used was the heaviest I've ever done for that amount of reps and the last set was to failure. Side Laterals were done high reps, lighter weight whilst Front Raises were done heavier. When I finished, my Shoulders were on fire!

Back began with Lat Pulldowns at a decent weight and I then moved onto Reverse Pec Deck. I haven't done this one for a while but I really feel it in the rhomboids. Finally went with pyramids on the rows and worked the last set on that one to failure.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> *Lower 1*
> 
> Squats 4x10
> 
> ...


you got a gym setup at home?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> you got a gym setup at home?


Yes mate.

Slowly got things together over the course of a couple of years.

Only thing I don't have which I'd like, is a Leg Press. But tbh, I've got so much stuff now, I doubt I'd be able to find the space for one.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Yes mate.
> 
> Slowly got things together over the course of a couple of years.
> 
> Only thing I don't have which I'd like, is a Leg Press. But tbh, I've got so much stuff now, I doubt I'd be able to find the space for one.


A right... :thumb:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Rack Pulls 1x8 4x10

DB Sumo Squat 3x10

Leg Extensions 5x20

Good Mornings 4x12

Standing Leg Curls 5x15

Seated Calf Raises 5x40

Once I've got it out of my head that not Deadlifting isn't the end of the world, this turned out to be a really good day.

I've still got a little bit of a twinge in my Lower Back so I decided to Rack Pull as I reckon I've got more control with those and they're easier to bail on if something did go wrong. As it was, I picked as heavy a weight as I've done before and went for sets of 10. The only reason I didn't get the 1st one was because my grip went but after that, I managed to hold onto the bar and really felt these. There was a slight moment of concern on the 3rd set when I thought I might have pulled a Lat muscle but it was probably just a bit over-worked as I managed to crank out the next two sets no problem.

I then moved onto DB Sumo Squats. I like these because I can get quite good depth on them. I don't like them because they almost kill me!! I have some long handled DB bars and can plate over 60kg each with them so I can use decent weight on these. I was going to go for 4 sets but tbh, once I'd finished the 3rd, I had nothing left in me. I was dripping sweat and gasping for air and just wouldn't have been able to do any more. Felt them in my Quads and Lower Back though.

Moving onto Leg Extensions, I decided to go lighter weight, high reps. Strangely with these, the 3rd and 4th sets were easier than the 1st and 2nd. The 5th was worked to failure. I like lower weights on these. I get the pump but I also reckon they're easier on the knees than going heavy. But saying that: it's back to heavy on Saturday. Either that or supersets with Squats.

Good Mornings were done with a decent weight and I managed to go nice and low, getting a good connection.

Hamstring Curls were next and I went high reps, decent weight with these. I started feeling them almost immediately from the first set (the GMs must have helped) and the last couple of sets were worked to failure. If I get DOMs from this workout, I reckon it's going to be these that cause them.

Finally went with Seated Calf Raises. I was only looking for 4 sets of 30 to start out with but felt good so carried on. Don't get me wrong - the last few reps had me near enough screaming - but when I say "felt good" I mean I wanted to thrash Calves, so that's what I did. I find that if I close my eyes, grit my teeth and pray, I can normally get every last rep on them. 

So all in all, very pleased with today, even though I diidn't Deadlift!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm looking to get a few weights at home, do you have any dumb bells? Any reccommendation on where to buy from? Probably only need to go up to about 35kg


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Any reccommendation on where to buy from? Probably only need to go up to about 35kg


I buy handles and plates separately.

York handles are pretty decent. Mine have taken a lot of punishment in the past 3 years and have hardly bent at all. You can easily get 35kg on those.

For heavier weight, I just buy "throwaways" from fitness-superstore: http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/standard_bars/bodypower_spinlock_18_dumbbell_handle_x1/3238_p.html

I buy the 18" jobs because you can fit more plates onto them. They only last a year or so before getting pretty bent out of shape but at £9 a pop, I just buy more when I need them. I've stacked 80kg on them with 10kg plates and they've handled it no problems.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

Chin Ups 5 Sets to Failure

Lat Pulldowns with Wide Grip 5x10 then Drop Set 1x12

Bent Over BB Rows 4x10

Seated Side Laterals 4x10 then Drop Set 1x10

Face Pulls 5x10 then Drop Set 1x10

Cable Shrugs 4x12

DB Incline Bench 10x10

Pec Deck 5x10

DB Incline Flyes 5x10

Very good day. Hit it hard and had the sweat pouring off me.

Began with Back and as I didn't do Chins this week, decided to get them in today. I managed to get every rep I was looking for before working to failure so pretty pleased with those. Lat Pulldowns were done with the heaviest weight I've used although I have to admit, I didn't really get the connection until the drop set. The Bent Over rows were also done with the heaviest weight I've ever used and these I did feel! The last couple of reps of the 3rd and 4th set, I could hardly move the bar up to my Chest but somehow I managed it and I really did feel these more in the Upper Back than I ever have before.

Moving on to Shoulders and the Side Laterals were done with as heavy a weight as I've used before and they really had the Shoulders pumped. The last set was to failure. Face Pulls were also done heavy before moving to a decent weight with the Shrugs.

So far, I was really pleased with the Shoulder and Back work but was wondering if I had it in me to keep it going for Chest. Because of this, I decided not to go to heavy on Benchpressing but went for GVT instead. Agony!! Normally, I'm wondering why I chose to do GVT by the 6th or 7th set but today, I was in bits by the 3rd. How I managed to crank out all 10 sets, I don't know, but I did get there in the end. Pec Deck was the only exercise where I went light today and I used this as a stretch to get ready for the Flyes which I did with as heavy a weight as I've used before. They finished off the day nicely. I was going to do a bit of Arm work but at that point decided I'd done more than enough (my Arms were well worked over and pumped anyway) so left the gym feeling pretty good.

If only all workouts were like this one!

PEDs: Put the Tren into the left Quad and the Mast into the right. Totally dry needle with the Tren and not even a hint of a cough. I reckon I've got about 3 or 4 more shots of Tren and then I'm done with it.

Diet: Weighed in at 14 stone 10lbs.

Gotta drop that extra lb!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Lat Pulldown with Close Grip 5x10

Seated Row with Palms In 5x12

Reverse Pec Deck 5x10

Seated DB Shoulder Press 5x12

Cable Front Raises 5x10

Pec Deck 5x12

Dips 5 Sets to Failure.

More of a deload day today than anything.

I got into the gym quite late and was pushed for time so decided to go lighter weight with very short rest times between sets and exercises - I tried to keep it all within 30 seconds.

When I don't lift heavy, I always get that guilt feeling but it's nothing to how I'd have felt if I hadn't gone into the gym at all! So not a totally wasted day then. 

Speaking of deloads, I'm thinking that I need to take a week off some time in the near future. I try to get one in every 8 to 10 weeks and I'm well overdue one now. Timing-wise, it's a bit dodgy though. I'm in the last 2 weeks of the cycle. I don't want to waste that last 2 weeks and I don't want to risk taking a week's time-out as soon as I come off cycle. I guess it's a case of play it by ear but I'm thinking 4 weeks and then I'll take one off.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Squats 5x10

Leg Extension 6x10

Standing Hamstring Curls 4x10 then Dropset 1x10

Standing Calf Raises 3x15 then Lower Weight 3x15

After yesterday not being all that good, I wasn't really looking forward today and was thinking it might turn out the same.

Looking up there - only 4 exercises. Was it the same? Was it hell!!

I worked my butt off with some of the heaviest weight I've ever lifted (not always on purpose though  ).

I started off Squatting with some good, heavy weight. Not a PB but I was really pleased with the depth I got and when I finished it, I was feeling it in my Quads. Ordinarily, I'd now have gone a bit lighter on Leg Extensions but I decided to pyramid up the weights and at the top, got 10 reps heavier than I've ever done before. I then did 2 dropsets to finish things off. TBH, once I stood up, I thought I'd damaged something - I literally couldn't walk. I've never had pumps like it before. I had to take 10 minutes out, walking around, stretching and going up and down stairs (carefully), trying to get some feeling back in my legs.

Next was Hamstrings and Standing Curls with a lot heavier weight than I've used before. Again, I followed these up with a dropset.

Finally, Calves. I meant to go with the heaviest weight I've used to keep with the theme of the day, so loaded the bar up with 130kg and got my block of wood out. Once under the bar and doing the Raises though, I was thinking "This is f*cking heavy!!". It was only after 2 sets that I realised that I'd miscounted and put 150kg on the bar.  Still, no problem, I got 3 sets and then dropped the weight by 40kg and did another 3. At the end of it my Calves were nicely worked and after all that I reckoned I'd done enough to be able to call it a day. I think I'm going to pay for it later though!!

PEDs. Tren in the right, Test in the left Quad. No problems. I think I've got 2 shots left. Maybe 3 at a push but if that's the case, I'm just going to up the dose for the last 2 and get it out of the way.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

Benchpress 4x5 1x4 1x6 1x7 1x8 1x10

Flat Flyes 5x10

Power Shrugs 4x30

Lat Pulldowns with Wide Grip 5x20

A couple of days ago, I was talking about taking a week out and wondering where I could fit it in. Now, I might not have any choice and could have to take time out as from today.

I noticed yesterday as I was putting the bar on my back for Raises, that I got a twinge in the left Bicep. Nothing to really raise an eyebrow about but it was definitely there. After the workout, it stuck around all day and was kind of a dull ache and it was still there when I got out of bed this morning. Although, I was able to lift with it, I definitely felt it and after Benchpressing this morning it was pretty sore. Although I'm certain that it's nothing but a mild strain or a slight pull, I reckon if I keep putting tension on it, I could end up with a more serious injury, so I think it's time to take a break and give it a rest. I had the same sort of injury a couple of years ago and a week off seemed to sort it out then, so hopefully, it'll do the same again.

Surprisingly, the workout today wasn't that bad. Benchpressing wasn't anyway. I was a few kg short of my PB but I did some decent strength sets and then dropped the weight by 10kg every time for some higher reps. I then moved on to heavy Flyes and got the Chest nice and pumped.

Power Shrugs were done high reps and also got Traps nice and pumped before going light weight for the Pulldowns. As I was now feeling it in the Bicep, there was no way I was going to go too heavy and after I finished these, I decided to call it a day rather than risk it.

As things stand, I don't have any Upper work until Wednesday anyway - I could play it by ear and see how things go - but I reckon a week off is the best thing to do at the moment. I'll just have to see if I can stay away from the gym and not feel too guilty about not working out.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Lying Leg Raises 3x10

Leg Extensions 4x15

Squats 4x10

Leg Extensions 3x10

Standing Leg Curls 5x10

Standing Calf Raises 4x20

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

I managed to stay away for 5 days which is plenty long enough. I've had no twinges in the Bicep and there was nothing from it when I was racking and plating today so I reckon it's gtg. I'll go easy on it anyway for this week.

It was good to be back. I always feel lethargic and bloated when I'm on a week off and the first workout always blows away the cobwebs and I get a head-rush. I never go too heavy on the first week back but I did work hard today and it was as good as any other workout I've done in the past few months.

I began with Leg Raises. My hip was a bit stiff where it's not been worked and I needed to loosen it up a bit. It's an old injury which seems to stay away when I'm working out but when I'm not, it returns pretty quickly. I used ankle weights and although the Raises hit me mostly in the Abs, they get the hip going as well, so they felt like they were worth doing.

I then moved onto lightish Leg Extensions going high reps before Squatting with a decent weight. I went nice and low and it felt good but there was still a bit more in the tank for Quads so I went back to Extensions and this time did a few heavy sets.

Moving on - a medium weight for the Leg Curls but minimum rest time. As soon as I finished a set on one leg, I moved over to the other and then as soon as I finished with that one, back again, so it was continual until I'd done 5 sets on each leg. I got a nice connection and a good burn from this.

Then it was on to Raises. I decided to do both Standing and Seated. I went medium weight on Standing and heavy on Seated, getting a burn on both and pumping up my Calves nicely to finish off.

PEDs. Finished off the Tren E this morning, putting 2mls (250mg) into the left Quad. Then put in 600mg of Test E into the right Quad. No problems at all. To tell the truth, I'll be glad to be off the Tren. The side effects have been nothing to what I thought they would be, but they are there, and it will be nice to get rid of them totally.

I'm not ending the cycle abruptly though. I've still got a bit of Mast E left so will be using that up over the next 2 weeks and I'll be sticking at the same dose of Test E for that time. Once I've done the Mast, I'll then taper down to my TRT level for a few weeks.

I've already started getting my gear together for my next cycle. Using the same trusted source, I've got hold of some Deca which I'll be doing with Test E and a SuperDrol kickstart. I don't plan to be off for that long so will probably start some time in September.

Diet: I've got to admit that it went to sh*t in my week off and I've put on a few lbs. Nothing I can't handle though and I'll lose that over the next week or so before the Tren wears off.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

BB Benchpress 4x10 1x5 1x4 1x4 1x3 1x3

Pec Deck 4x12

Pull Ups 5 Sets to Failure

Straight Arm Lat Pulldowns 5x10

Seated Rows with Palms in 5x12

Seated Side Laterals 4x10

DB Front Raises 4x10 then Cables 3x10

Face Pulls 4x12

Good workout.

I wasn't expecting to go too heavy but things went well and I was able to use good weight.

I started out Benching, using 75% of my normal weight and going for high reps. I got everything quite easily so then started upping the weight by 10kg a time and going for lower reps. I managed to get up 5kg past my PB for 5 so was pretty happy. Pec Deck, I went a little lighter on, holding at the top of the movement for the squeeze.

Because of the problem with the bicep last week, I decided to do Pull Ups instead of Chins. Reason being that I find them easier on the biceps. I can't do as many as Chins but they did the job and my Lats felt nice and pumped when I finished. Straight Arm Pulldowns were then done a little lighter before going on to Rows which were done with a decent weight and which I again, held at the top of the movement.

Shoulders I did all exercises with a decent weight and got them really pumped up today. If I get DOMs, I think this is where I'm going to feel it later. Speaking of which, I've got a bit of DOMs in the abs and hamstrings today. Nothing major and tbh, I always kind of like having them!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

Incline DB Bench 4x10

Incline DB Flyes 5x10

Lat Pulldown with Wide Grip 5x10

Seated Rows with Close Grip 4x15

Reverse Pec Deck 4x10

Bent Over DB Rows 4x10

Cable Shrugs 4x15

DB Press 3x12

Tricep Pushdowns 4x12

Decent day. Felt pretty good.

I began with the bench set at quite a steep angle for the DB press. Went nice and heavy on them and worked it perfectly so that the last reps on the 3rd and 4th set were just about to failure. I then went heavier than I've ever done before on Flyes. Although I wasn't quite able to get the depth I usually do with a lighter weight, I got a very good connection and Chest was really pumped up. I'll stick at this weight for a while now and concentrate on that depth.

Pulldowns were done with a heavy weight and I tried to hold at the top of the movement - sometimes with success, sometimes not. Rows were also done heavy and I got a very good connection on these too. I went higher reps than normal and although I'd planned on going 5 sets, I found that 4 was more than enough. The Reverse Pec Deck was done heavy for the Rhomboids and the DB rows a little bit lighter but going nice and slow on the negative and holding at the top of the movement again.

Shrugs were done on the cable machine. It took me 2 sets to get into them but that did the trick. Still had a bit more in the tank so did some lighter, high rep overhead presses - again, nice and slow and concentrating on the negative. Only managed 3 sets of these before failing, even though they were lighter. I then finished off with some Tricep work.

PEDs. As I had a bit of peace and quiet with no kids running about the house for 10 minutes, I decided to pin the Mast E today instead of tomorrow. No Tren but I'm so used to pinning twice, it felt weird after only doing one Quad and I was looking around for the other needle!! No problems though. Never have had one with the Mast apart from it sometimes being a bit of a bugger to get the plunger going.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Deadlift 1x5 *PB*

Rack Pulls 4x10

Leg Extensions 5x10

Good Mornings 4x10

Incline Leg Curls 4x12

Standing Leg Curls 3x10

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

Very good day.

Finally, after coming to the end of the cycle, I got a PB on Deadlifts. I was intending to go for it after not DLing over the past couple of weeks and it was no problem. For one of those rare instances, I actually felt like I'd got silly strength. And when I did lift it, it wasn't even that hard and I reckon there was a load more there. Knowing my luck, next week, it will be impossible to shift and I'll be back to Square One.  But sh*t. I got it today and that's what matters.

After Deads, I decided to do a bit of Rack Pulling. So I added 30kg more to the bar and did high reps. I have to admit that it wasn't as satisfying as I had to keep stopping to adjust my grip but that's the only downer - the weight itself was no problem.

I then moved on to Leg Extension, going as heavy as I have done before and they finished off Quads nicely. I wasn't as wobbly as I have been in the past but there's an ache there that's telling me that the muscle has been well worked over.

Good Mornings were then done with the heaviest weight I've ever used and I was really pleased with these as I managed to get really good depth. I set the catchers at angle I want to hit and then try to touch the bar to it on the negative and today, I managed to hit it every time.

Leg Curls were done incline and then standing individually with the pad in front. I got a really good connection with these and worked the standing to failure. Again, I'm really going to feel these later on.

Finally, finished off with Seated Raises and used the heaviest weight I've done before. The last set was pure agony and it was all I could do to stand up and re-rack the bar but I managed it and that was it for the day.

Diet: I've managed to drop the couple of lbs I put on last week and am sitting back at 14 stone 11lbs.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press 1x5 4x3

DB Press 4x12

Military Press 1x3 3x4 1x5

Side Laterals 2x10 (One Arm) 4x10 (Both Arms)

Face Pulls 5x12

Bent Over BB Rows 4x10

Lat Pulldowns with Close Grip 4x10 then 1 dropset 1x12

Seated Cable Rows with Rope 4x10 then 2 dropsets 1x10 1x12

CGBP 4x10

Dips 5 Sets to Failure

Another really good day.

I think that's the best bit of Overhead Pressing I've done for a while. The weight I used with the first exercise was my PB weight and although I was never going to get a 3x5, I got everything I went for and I think that's the most I've pressed since getting that PB.

I then went a lot lighter on DBs, working high rep to failure before going back to the BB and about 20kg lighter than my PB weight to finish off with.

Side Lats, I did as heavy as I've done before and after I'd finished Face Pulls (also heavy) my Shoulders were on fire.

Back was just as good with all the Rowing and the Pulldowns done heavy. In fact, the Pulldowns were the heaviest I've ever done, although I did fail on the last set and have to rest/pause.

I haven't done CGBPs for a while but as I'm not doing a lot of direct Arm work at the moment, I thought I'd give them a shot and also warm up Chest for the Dips. Dips themselves were done for more reps than I've ever managed before.

So - feeling strong. I always seem to come back from a break feeling good. Hopefully, it will continue for a while yet.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Squats 4x10

Leg Extension 4x15

Standing Leg Curls 5x10

Standing Calf Raises 4x20

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

Another good one.

Began with the heaviest Squats I've ever done for that amount of reps and was really pleased with the depth I got on them. Sometimes, I'll go heavy but my hip stops me from going parallel but today I managed to get down there and I was pretty surprised at just how deep I managed to go. I was going to go heavy for 5 but once I got that depth, I decided to stick at that weight for the 10.

Leg Extensions were next, but because of the Squats, I wasn't able to go as heavy on those as I did on Tuesday. I still used a decent weight though and worked high reps, failing on the last set and having to rest/pause.

Leg Curls I did with the pad against the back of the leg and alternating each leg without a rest. I got a really nice connection with this one and also a decent burn.

Finally finished off with the Raises. I used the same heavy weight for for both Seated and Standing but knocked out a few more reps on Seated. I got a very good connection on these (better than I normally do) and tried to pause at the top a bit longer than normal. The last set of both had me gasping and as I sit here writing this, I can still feel them burning. Great stuff!!

PEDs: Put 2.5ml (750mg) of Test E into the left Quad. No problems. I usually only use 600mg but I didn't want to screw about with a couple of vials next time and decided to get rid of the extra .5ml today.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

Benchpress 3x5 *PB* then lower weight for 3x12 1x10

Flat Flyes 4x10

Incline DB Rows 4x10 then dropset 1x20

Straight Arm Pushdowns 4x10

Seated Rows with Close Grip 1x12 1x14 1x16 1x14 1x12

Seated Side Laterals 2x15 1x12 1x10

DB Shrugs 1x20 1x18 1x17 1x15 1x14

Great Day.

Who needs Tren? OK, a bit tongue in cheek because it's still in my system and who knows? Maybe it's because I upped the last dose of Tren and Test, but I got a decent PB on bench today. I certainly wasn't expecting to get it when I went into the gym but when I'd finished warm up, I felt really aggressive and decided to go for it. The aggression carried on all the way through the 3 sets and I was telling myself out loud that if I wanted the PB, I had to take it. In the end, it was only the last rep that was really a bastard but I've had far worse trying to get PBs and was really pleased with this one. Flyes were then done with that heavy weight I used last week and I did manage to get a bit deeper like I wanted to. That finished Chest off.

Onto Back and the Incline Rows were done quite heavy but I couldn't really get the connection I was looking for until the dropset. Pushdowns were a different story though, and I went heavy on these and started feeling them in the Lats almost immediately. I managed to hold at both ends of the movement and squeeze and felt that these did me a bit of good today. The Rowing was even better. I went heavy and pyramided the sets. Granted, I was grunting and groaning out loud during and after the last 3 sets but I got them all and it felt like my Upper Back really was well worked over.

Shoulders, I went for Seated Side Lats. A decent weight and high reps to start out with. I failed at the end of the second set and then on the two sets after that and by the time I'd finished, the veins were showing and I was nicely pumped. Finished off the day with some heavy DB shrugs. I sometimes go to failure on shrugging but today, I really put the effort in and it felt like total failure!! It was all I could do to get the DBs off the floor before shrugging them.  But once I got going, it wasn't too bad for the first 10 reps. After that it was a case of failing and having to be really careful with putting the DBs down safely - the last thing I wanted was being too knackered to take proper care and one of those bastards ending up dropping on my foot!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

The wife took a couple of photos just after warm-up this morning. She's never going to get a job as a photographer as she's bloody useless and the front shots came out all fuzzy, but there's a back one here for comparison.

Now:










Compared with the start of the cycle:










Weight is exactly the same in both photos - 14 stone 11lbs.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

defo see a difference in waist size tren must of worked, arms looking good


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I think if I'd gone for a cut instead of just a recomp, I'd have got much more drastic results. But as I'd never tried a recomp before, it was worth giving it a go.

Still, it's definitely noticeable as there are loads of people who have pulled me on size and shape in the past few weeks.

I'll probably be going back to cutting and bulking for the short term though as I reckon it's more efficient.

My man has come through with the Deca and Test for the next cycle and I've got my SD ready to go, so it's just a case of waiting until September now and then it's a bulk.

In the meantime, I'm going to eat at just under maintenance to shed a few lbs before getting started.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Good recomp mate, great to see the before and after shots


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

^^ It helps if you've got decent gear!

Last cycle I had 2 decent vials and 1 dud but this time, everything was spot on. I'd definitely recommend Fuerza to anybody who wants to try it. I'm going to use their Deca as well as their Test again in my bulk, so that shows I've got faith in them.

The BSI Mast E was good too. I think they more than redeemed themselves with that after the problems with the TMTE.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Leg Extensions 4x20

Deadlift 1x5 *PB*

Leg Extension 4x10 then dropset 1x12

Standing Leg Curls 5x10

Good Mornings 4x10

Seated Calf Raises 5x30

A good day.

Started out with some light, high rep Leg Extensions and then warmed up to my PB on Deadlifts. I felt good so decided to add another 2.5kg to the bar. I pulled it pretty easily and there was probably more in there if I'd gone for it but I'm always a bit cautious with DLs so decided to be well satisfied with a new PB.

I then moved back to Leg Extension but this time went heavy on them. After the drop-set, I got the wobbly legs I was looking for.

Then it was on to Standing Leg Curls with no pause between alternate legs and with the pad set at the back of the Calf. I do like these but I think I'm getting too used to them and need to start going back to Inclines and Lying Curls so that I mix things up and keep it fresh. I'll try to do that on Saturday when I do Legs again.

Good Mornings were done heavy but I didn't manage to get as low as last week as I was starting to feel it in my back by now. I did manage to touch the catchers a few times though and I did feel it, so not a dead loss.

Finished off with Seated Calves. I did these heavy but it took a couple of sets for me to get into them. When I did though, I got one of the most intense burns I've ever managed to get out of them. Towards the end of the 4th set, it was so painful, I was tempted to give up but instead decided to forget the pause and just power through the reps. I managed to get through it though!!

PEDs: Finished the last of the Mast E today. I put 2.5ml into the left Quad. It's .5ml more than normal but there was no point leaving that amount in the vial or trying to use it next week. I'll now be going down to a low Test dose until the next cycle in September. So next pin will be 300mg of Test E which should carry me through for 10 days.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Chin Ups 5 Sets to Failure

Lat Pulldowns with Wide Grip 5x10 then dropset 1x15

Seated Rows with Palms In 5x10

Cable Front Raises 1x10 1x12 1x14 1x12 1x15

Face Pulls 5x15

Incline Shrugs 4x10

DB Incline Bench 5x15

DB Incline Flyes 4x10 1x12

A decent day. I didn't go too heavy but used good weight for most exercises, and on a few of them concentrated on going high reps.

I began with Chins and got as many as I have before so a good start. Lat Pulldowns, I did go heavy on but couldn't really get into them. Rowing was a bit different though and I really felt them in the Upper Back.

Front Raises were decent and I swapped cable attachment so got a different connection with them. Normally, I use a rope, but today I used the V handle. I stuck with that for Face Pulls and got another really good connection before moving on to Incline Shrugs. I did a long pause at the top of these, and although the weight wasn't too heavy, the last set was near enough to failure.

Chest, I decided to go high reps on Incline Bench. I was OK for the first couple of sets but then it started hurting big time. By the end of the 4th, I thought there was no way that I'd be able to go for a 5th but I managed it by just closing my eyes and powering through it. Flyes were then done heavy, going as low as possible on the negative.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press 3x10 1x7 1x5 1x6 1x4

DB Press 4x12

Side Laterals 5x10

Bent Over BB Rows 4x12

Lat Pulldown with Palms In 1x10 1x12 1x14 1x12 1x12

Straight Arm Pushdowns 1x16 3x12 1x14

Pec Deck 4x15

Dips 5 Sets to Failure

Didn't really feel all that first thing this morning and as I had to start training early, I wasn't expecting much. Things brightened up once I got going though and it turned out to be a decent day.

I decided not to go for a PB weight on Military but instead went for high reps. In the end, it was the highest number of reps I've completed with that weight so it was pretty good. DB Presses were done a little lighter for the connection. Side Laterals were done with the heaviest weight I've ever used. Granted, form wasn't that great but at least I now know I can use that weight and next time I can concentrate on getting it stricter.

The Rows were done with a medium weight. I probably should have gone a bit heavier but they seemed to do the trick. I did pyramids with the Pulldowns at a decent weight and the Pushdowns were done near enough to failure on each set - the latter making me gasp out loud. 

Pec Deck was done with a good weight and I felt them more than usual. As I normally do, I try to hold at the top of the movement. I've also found that pushing my head right back into the pad seems to bring the pecs into play a bit more. Finished off with Dips - 5 sets and managed to get everything I went for on those.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Not been able to train the past few days as I've got an abcess.

No. Not a gear abcess but one of those big bastards on the gum. My face is swollen up and every swallow is painful. Phone call to the dentist in a minute and hopefully I can get an emergency appointment.

If that doesn't come through, I'm lancing the damn thing myself.

I'll be popping 1ml (300mg) of Test E into the right Quad later on today. It's been 10 days since my last jab of Test.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Not been able to train the past few days as I've got an abcess.
> 
> No. Not a gear abcess but one of those big bastards on the gum. My face is swollen up and every swallow is painful. Phone call to the dentist in a minute and hopefully I can get an emergency appointment.
> 
> ...


I thought O SH1T for second there mate  , hope ya get it sorted sharpish


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Seems to be sorted now.

Went to the dentist and got it cut and drained. Boy, did that f*cking hurt. Pure bastard agony.

They gave me a load of antibiotics and I've got to go in and have a tooth removed in a few weeks' time, but for now, it seems to have done the trick and it should be no problem training tomorrow.

Done the Test jab. No problems.

Bollocks to the diet today. I'm having a kebab and chips tonight to wash away the memory of the dentist.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I haven't had a kebab in ages and i thought my cravings had all gone this weekend :laugh:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Deadlift 1x3 then lower weight for 2x5

Leg Extensions 1x20 1x14 1x12 1x10

Good Mornings 4x10

Leg Curls 4x10

Seated Calf Raises 3x30

Dunno if it was the meds the dentist put me on but I felt like puking all the way through the workout today. Saying that - it wasn't a bad one and I worked hard and shifted some decent weight.

I started out with Deads, going for my PB. Perhaps I should've taken it a bit easier to begin with but I didn't feel too bad so I went for it. I didn't get the 5 I was after but I did get 3, so that was OK. I still had something in the bank though, so I dropped the weight by 20kg and did a couple of sets of 5. Maybe this was overdoing it, because that's when I started to feel sick.

Still: onwards. Next were Leg Extensions. Again, a heavy weight and I decided to just go for as many reps as I could over 4 sets. Came close to puking after these as well, but they did the job and my Quads were nice and worked over.

Next were Good Mornings. These I did really light as I was feeling it a little bit in my back by now and didn't want to overdo it. I set my stance a little wider than usual as I reckon that this takes the strain off the back and puts a little more into the Hams and Glutes.

Leg Curls were done standing with the pad behind and with no pause between sets. I got a good connection on these and paused at the top of the movement to get the burn.

I finished off with Seated Raises. I used a decent weight but nowhere near my heaviest and thought I'd have to do about 5 sets to get anywhere with them. But as it turned out, I started feeling these immediately and by the end of the 2nd set my Calves were burning so 3 was plenty.

I was still feeling sick when I walked out of the gym and was unable to finish off my water as I could feel the puke rising but after a few minutes, I started to feel a bit better. As I write this, I now feel fine. Perhaps it is the meds and a bit of exertion. Maybe it's just where I've had the infection over the past few days. Nothing to worry about at the moment though.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

Incline DB Press 4x10 1x9 then dropset 1x12

Incline Flyes 1x10 1x12 1x14 1x12 1x10

Incline Curls 2x12 1x10 1x8

Side Laterals 5x12

Straight Arm Pulldowns 5x10

Seated Rows with Palms In 4x10 1x12

DB Shrugs 3x20 Supersetted with Cable Shrugs 2x12

DB Pullovers 4x10 Supersetted with Tricep Pushdowns 4x10

Overhead Tricep Extensions 4x12

A good day today. No sign of yesterday's nausea and feeling fine.

Started out with DB bench and went for 5 sets with a heavy weight. I failed on the very last rep but it was a good session so nothing to complain about there. The Flyes I did heavy, pausing at the bottom of the movement and that really finished Chest off.

I haven't worked Arms for ages so, as I already had the bench set up, I went for some Curls. They were agony and I worked them to failure on the last couple of sets, but there's no sign of the pull that I was worried about a few weeks ago so that's a good thing.

Next were Seated Side Laterals. I don't go as heavy as I do when I'm standing but concentrate on form with a medium weight. I enjoyed these today and got a nice pump and look to the side Delts by the time I finished them.

Back, I did Straight Arms, pausing on the movement and really feeling it in the Lats. At one point it felt a little bit like they were cramping up but I managed to work through it and got everything I was looking for. The Seated Rows were really good today. I got one of the best connections in a long time, and really managed to squeeze the Shoulder blades together to feel it.

Then it was Shrugs with DBs. I worked these to failure before finishing them off with the cables at a lighter weight.

Finally, I did some Tricep work. Like I said, I haven't done a lot of Arm work for a long time, so it was nice to get back into it and get a really good pump going.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press 1x2 then Partials 3x4 then lower weight for 1x10 1x9 1x7 1x5

DB Press 4x12

Face Pulls 3x16 1x20

Cable Front Raises 4x10 then DB Front Raises 4x10

Lat Pulldowns with Close Grip 6x10 then dropset 1x12

Seated Cable Rows with Close Grip 4x10 1x15

Pec Deck 5x12 then dropset 1x12

Machine Chest Press 5x10

Dips 5 Sets to Failure

Wasn't meant to train today but as I'm out early tomorrow, I don't fancy getting up at the crack of dawn to workout and then have to drive a couple of hundred miles, so I thought I'd get it out of the way today. Maybe not ideal for recovery but once I got the idea that failing at a PB on Military Press isn't the end of the world (as usual), it turned out to be a really good day.

Like I said: Failure after only a couple of reps on my PB at military so I decided to try something different. I loaded the bar up another 10kg and did a few sets of partials. Basically, once I'd unracked the weight, I held it at collar bone height and then pressed it to just about nose height. I dunno if it'll make any difference, but it's worth a shot giving it a go. I then came down to the same weight I pressed last week and went for as many reps as I could to failure. Not too disappointed with the results and then moved onto DB pressing (seated) and went for high reps. Then it was onto Face Pulls and although I used the weight I normally do, I was able to get a lot more reps than usual. Front Raises were also decent and I felt able to go with the DBs after doing the cables. This finished off Shoulders nicely. I spent a lot more time on them than I usually do so perhaps I'm going to feel it later.

Back, I just did the 2 exercises but used heavy weight. With the Pulldowns I built up every set until I couldn't lift heavier. The last set had me lifting off the bench so I had to wrap my legs around the machine to keep myself grounded. Rowing was done without the thumbs gripping the bar. I don't know if it makes a difference but for some reason I really felt these in the middle Back rather than upper and Lats where I normally feel them. Have to try the no-thumb grip again, I think.

Pec Deck, I went heavy with and got a really good connection although for the second time this week I got a muscle cramp (yesterday it was in the Lats). Still, managed to work through it so no worries there. I don't normally use the machine for pressing as I reckon DBs or BB is better but as I was already on it, I decided to give it a go. I actually found it to be pretty decent. The bars are set quite a distance apart so I have to take quite a wide grip, and this really seemed to give me a good pump after the Pec Deck. I finished off with Dips. Perhaps felt it a bit too much in the Triceps rather than the Chest today but after the previous 2 exercises, I've no complaints.

Diet: Weighed in at 14 Stone 11lbs this morning. Exactly the same as I have been since March. No surprise really as diet has gone a little bit to sh!t this week with the kids off school and family visiting. At least I've not lost anything though and looking in the mirror, there doesn't seem to be a great fat addition. On a lighter note, buying eggs in the supermarket yesterday and had the woman at the checkout ask me if I was a bodybuilder. First time ever!!! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Always a good sign went asking if you are a BB, what was your reply "na all natural" :laugh:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> what was your reply "na all natural" :laugh:


I just told her I "lift weights now and again". :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> I just told her I "lift weights now and again". :lol:


Haha played that card did ya :lol:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Squats 4x10

Leg Extensions 4x10

Standing Calf Raises 4x25

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

Standing Leg Curls 5x10

An OK day. Dunno - just couldn't get into it but at the same time, managed to get the connection I was looking for on all exercises.

Started out supersetting the Squats and the Leg Extensions. I find that doing it this way destroys me and is the best way to get Wobbly Leg syndrome. I don't need to go too heavy, just a medium weight, but by the time I've finished the set of Extensions, I'm gasping.

Calf Raises weren't done too heavy either but I decided to go for high reps. Both were pretty decent and I got the burn quite early on.

Finished off with Leg Curls with the pad behind the Leg as I was too lazy to set up for Lying Curls or put the ankle strap on for the pad in front. Still got a good burn out of these though.

Like I said - I dunno. Looking back it wasn't as bad as I felt at the time. But even so, I'm hoping that the next one will be a lot better tomorrow.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

BB Benchpress 3x5 1x3 1x2 then 5x12

Flat Flyes 4x10

Straight Arm Pulldown 5x10 then dropset 1x12

Bent Over DB Row 4x10

Seated Cable Row with Palms In 1x15 3x10 1x13 then dropset 1x12

Seated Side Laterals 3x12 1x14

BB Power Shrugs 4x30

Back Shrugs 1x15 1x20 1x15 1x20

Decent day today.

I didn't go for a PB on Bench but just went a few kg under to start out with for low reps. I got everything I was looking for and then went high reps with a lighter weight. I was surprised to get everything on that too. Flyes were next and I did these heavy with a slow negative and holding at the bottom with a decent stretch.

Back was started off with some decent weight Pulldowns. Got an especially good pump in the Lats with the dropset. Next were DB Rows. Again, a decent weight and a good connection, before moving on to Seated Rows. I probably got the best connection of the day with these and I worked them to failure.

Side Laterals were done seated with the last set to failure. And the Shrugs were done with a medium weight, high reps to finish the day off nicely.

Diet: I'm writing this week off. I've eaten far too much junk and way too many carbs and feel as bloated to hell. I'll go high protein/low carb next week on a calorie deficit to bring things back in line. I'll stick to that for the week and then probably start on the S-Drol, Deca and Test cycle.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Next cycle looks good


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Rack Pulls 2x7 3x5 then 5x10

Leg Extensions 7x10

Good Mornings 4x10

Standing Leg Curls 5x12

Seated Calf Raises 4x25

A good day today. I decided not to Deadlift as I've had a bit of a twinge in the lower Back for the past few days. I dunno how I've done it, although I suspect Deadlifts, but it seems to be in the same place where I had it a couple of weeks ago. I'm thinking I may drop the Deadlifts again next week and give it a bit more rest.

The Rack Pulls were pretty decent. Only problem I have with them is that my hands get sweaty pretty quickly and even with straps, my grip starts to go. Still, I shifted some pretty decent weight (for me) for low reps and then went quite heavy on high reps. By the time I finished, I was in bits, so they must have done me some good.

Leg Extensions I did heavy weight and was quite surprised to still have something left in the tank after 5 sets, so I cranked out another 2. I was thinking of going a full 10 sets but tbh, the extra 2 finished me off!!

Good Mornings were also done heavy and I got a decent connection with them during the 2nd set and onwards. I was a bit worried about lower back with these, but there was no problem.

Leg Curls I did with the straps for a change. I got a nice burn going and will probably feel these in the Hamstrings later on.

Then I finished off with Seated Calf Raises, using the heaviest weight I've lifted. Took a couple of sets to get into them, but once I did, the burn was there and 4 sets was enough.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

Chin Ups 5 Sets to Failure

Lat Pulldowns with Wide Grip 5x10

Seated Cable Rows with close Grip 1x10 1x12 1x14 1x12 1x12

Seated Side Laterals 4x12

Cable Front Raises 4x10 1x11

DB Incline Bench 4x10

DB Incline Flyes 1x8 1x10 1x12 1x10 1x12

Tricep Pushdowns 4x20

Incline Curls 4x12

A good day.

I started out with Chins as I haven't done them for a couple of weeks. I was one rep short on most of the sets but still got a good feeling out of it. Lat Pulldowns I did as heavy as I've ever done before. I cheated a little bit and for the first time, wore straps, but it meant that I was able to concentrate more on the connection and not have to worry about grip. It worked - normally when I go heavy, I don't get the feeling, but today, I was able to bring the bar where I wanted it and also to pause, so I got the connection. Rowing was also done as heavy as before. I didn't go for straps as I've no problem with grip on this one and I tend to get the feeling whatever. Today was no exception. In fact it was even better and in between sets, I could feel the ache in my middle back.

Side Laterals were done with a medium weight and seated. Perhaps the bench was set a little too far back at an angle as I felt that this exercise was really the only one where it could have gone better. I still worked it to failure but it didn't feel as intense as it normally does. The Front Raises were good though and I got the connection and worked them to failure in the last set.

Next was Chest and I used as heavy a weight as I have before on Pressing. TBH, I didn't think I was going to get everything, but I did manage it. Unlike last time though, there was no way I had a 5th set in me. Still, a result and I was well pleased with what I did do. The Flyes were done heavy, going for depth and pausing at the bottom and that was Chest finished.

I still had a little bit more so decided to do a couple of sets on Arms. High reps, lightish weight on the Pushdowns and a decent weight, high reps on the Curls. The latter had me screaming out, but I managed to get more reps in than last week and completed the sets.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*NEW CYCLE*

*Upper 1*

Military Press 3x5 2x4 then lower weight 2x10 1x9

DB OHP 4x10

Face Pulls 4x15

Upright rows 4x10

Bent Over BB Rows 4x10

Lat Pulldowns with Close Grip 4x10

Seated Cable Rows with Rope 5x10

DB Pullovers 4x12

Pec Deck 4x10

Dips 5 Sets to Failure

Not a bad day but I stretched it out far longer than I should have done.

I started out ignoring my PB on Military Press but still went as heavy as I could. Then I dropped a few kgs and worked higher reps before moviing on to DBs. Then it was Face Pulls, quite heavy for high reps and Standing Rows to finish things off.

Back was done heavy on all exercises and I got a good connection. I don't often do Pullovers, but gave them a go and they seemed to do the trick.

Chest - the Peck Deck was done real slow for feeling and the dips were highest reps I've managed to do

PEDs: So the beginning of a new cycle. I put 2ml (600mg) of Test E into the Left Quad and 1.75ml (525mg) of Deca into the Right Quad. No problems. I also took 1 cap of S-Drol at 9am and will be taking another in a few hours' time. I will keep the S-Drol to 20mg per day for the 1st week and then judging how I feel, ramp it up to 30mg on the 2nd or 3rd week.

Diet: 500 calorie surplus to start out with. I'm going to try to avoid bloat by staying low carb and going high protein with one carb up on a Friday night. I'll play it by ear and see if I need mopre carbs later down the line, but that's the plan for now.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Will be good to see how you repsond to low carbs and Deca, but always thought Deca should be half what ya test is


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> but always thought Deca should be half what ya test is


From reading up, it seems that as long as the Test dose isn't lower than the Deca, you're gtg.

Obviously, if I get the sides, I'll look at it again.

TBH, though, it won't hurt if I get the dreaded Deca Dick for the first few weeks!! Super-drol turns me into a pervert. Nothing else acts as strong on my libido. If I turn out like last time, my missus will probably leave me, she was that p*ssed off with me.

Speaking of which, I dunno if it was the workout this morning (I hammered Shoulders) or the SD working already, but my Upper Back is pumped to hell - especially around the lower part of the back of the neck.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> From reading up, it seems that as long as the Test dose isn't lower than the Deca, you're gtg.
> 
> Obviously, if I get the sides, I'll look at it again.
> 
> ...


sounds good then


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Squats 4x10

Leg Extensions 1x22 1x18 1x15 1x14 1x12

Standing Leg Curls 5x10

Standing Calf Raises 3x15 then lower weight 3x20

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

A good day.

Squats were done as heavy as I've ever gone before for that weight. The only thing is that I do need to go deeper. They're not partials but there's definitely room for improvement. Still, I got a connection today with them that I don't normally get. I find it quite hard to feel it in the Quads when Squatting but today I definitely got it, so I was pretty pleased.

I decided to do a medium weight on the Leg Extension, just going for as many reps as I could. I was going to just go for 4 sets but ended up doing 5 and that finished me off.

Leg Curls were done with the pad behind the Leg. No break in between sets - just switching from one leg to the other - and trying to go as slow as possible on the negative with a few pauses thrown in at the top of the movement.

Finally, it was Calves and I decided to hit these hard. I began with my heaviest weight and went for medium reps. I didn't really feel it that much but once I lowered the weight and went higher reps, the burn was there. I then went to Seated, sticking with a heavy weight and went even higher reps. I ended up grunting and moaning through near enough every rep on the final set but got them all and walked out with Calves fried.

PEDs. I've got a little bit of PIP in the right Quad where I put the Deca. Could just be because I haven't put anything in there for a few weeks or it might be technique (the jab wasn't as clean as it could have been). It's nothing to write home about though and is pretty mild. More of an interest than anything as I haven't had PIP for ages, even when I was pinning 4 times a week on the Tren cycle.

I took 10mg of S-Drol this morning and will be taking the other 10mg in a couple of hours. I may be getting slight sides already. Not much sleep last night, couldn't get comfortable because I was either too hot or too cold. No headache yet though (I normally get one early on) so there's no complaint in that department.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

BB Benchpress 4x5 1x4 then lower weight 4x10

Flat DB Flyes 4x10

Straight Arm Pulldowns 5x10

Seated Cable Rows with Palms In 1x10 1x12 1x14 1x12 1x12

Incline DB Rows 5x12

Standing Side Laterals 4x10

BB Shrugs 4x10

Very good day.

I began with going heavier by 2.5kg on Bench than I did last week. Although it's still a few kg short of my PB, it was much stronger lifting than last week and the most reps I've done at that weight. Admittedly, I wanted a 5x5 and I missed the very last rep, but I was well pleased with what I got seeing as how I lost a bit of strength from the last cycle. Moving onto a lighter weight and going for higher reps was pretty good too. I hit everything I was after and felt it. Flat Flyes were next, with the heaviest weight I've ever done on that exercise and they hit the spot too, finishing Chest off.

Onto Back and it was heavy on the Pulldowns with a pause at the bottom. Again, I got a decent connection. Rows were no different - heavy and with feeling. So far, so good. I decided not too push it too hard on the Inclines and just went with a medium weight, concentrating on stretching.

Shoulders were a decent weight with the Lats. I reckon I could have gone heavier but didn't really need to. The last exercise was heavy BB shrugs. I used the heaviest weight I've ever used (my DL PB) and went lower reps than usual but when I'd finished could feel that Traps were pretty fried.

PEDs. A good day with heavy lifting but I don't think it's due to the SD just yet. I tend to get a placebo effect at the beginning of cycles and this seems to be one of them. Sides are definitely there though with another night's sleep filled with weird dreams, a bit of insomnia and a lot of sweating.

Diet: Weighed in at my usual 14 stone 11 lbs this morning but it's too early for any weight gain yet. I've tweaked my diet and reckon that it should do the trick to begin with. Carbs are at 75g, fats at 90g and protein at 300g. Calories are at 2800. If I get lethargic or start feeling a bit dodgy, I'll up carbs to 100g and see how that goes but I'd like to keep them quite low as I'm a bit of a bloater on them even without PEDs.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Have you thought about talking ya SD straight before bed so sleep through the sides


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Have you thought about talking ya SD straight before bed so sleep through the sides


Only takes an hour to kick in, mate, so I'd probably get the sides worse. That's actually why I take the second one in the early afternoon rather than later.

Saying that - last night was no problem at all. A few dreams but no real insomnia or sweating. It seems to happen that way to me - I get sides but they drop off real quick. That is, until I get another side. I'm now waiting for the headaches to start. :lol: Got them last time, but again, they only last for a couple of days and then they're gone.

Small price to pay though - I gotta admit: I love SD!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Far enough mate i took my m1t late afternoon with celery seed to stop the bp spike and general bp


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah. Apart from Taurine (which I haven't needed yet), celery seed is really the only thing I supplement.

Bloody good stuff and I wouldn't run a SD cycle without it.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Rack Pulls 5x10 then higher weight 4x5

Leg Extensions 4x10 then dropset 1x10

Good Mornings 4x12

Standing Leg Curls 5x10

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

Hello Mr Superdrol!! Strength kicked in today. I start getting into an exercise and it just suddenly hits me how light the weight feels when compared to a week ago. Amazing.

I started off with Rack Pulls and the weight I got a 2x7 and 3x5 on last week went up for 5x10 no problems. Even my grip was stronger, with only one small adjustment during a set having to be made. I then went even heavier, up to my PB weight and pulled that for an easy 4x5. I'd say I couldn't believe it, but that's just what SD does to me - gives me a massive strength boost.

Leg Extensions were no different. I put an extra plate on the stack and went for sets of 10. The first set, I was expecting it to be really heavy - I've only managed a few reps at that weight on pyramid sets - but I got to 10 no problem at all. It was only towards the end of the 2nd set that I started to feel it. But I got the 4 sets and then did a dropset with the weight I normally would have used.

Good Mornings were also done heavy. I got depth with them but more than that, the connection was incredible. I took a wider stance than normal and really felt it. Definitely going to go back to that leg position again.

Standing Curls were done with the pad behind. Lots of pauses during the movement but no rest breaks in between sets. Again, a really good connection.

Then, finishing off as usual with Seated Raises. I didn't go as heavy as I have done over the past few weeks but instead concentrated on holding for as long as I could at the top of the raise. It meant it took me a long time to get through all of the sets but I managed it. Again, I got the feeling I was looking for and I'm sure that towards the end of the final set, I'd normally have fired through the reps as quickly as possible because of the burn, but today because of the SD, I was able to take it nice and slow, grit my teeth and complete it with good form.

All in all, an excellent workout and I'm looking forward to tomorrow (I hope to hell I haven't just jinxed it by writing that!).

PEDs: Like I said - Superdrol strength has definitely kicked in. If anything, it's more pronounced than when I was using it during the Tren cycle. It seemed to come on a lot slower then.

Diet: Only negative at the moment. I've stuck to it rigidly with no problem but there's been no weight gain. In fact, I lost 1lb. I'll give it one more day and then up by a few hundred calories. If I do, I'm probably going to use oats to get them as I can't really stomach any more protein.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

Chin Ups 5 Sets to Failure

Lat Pulldowns with Wide Grip 5x10

Seated Rows with Rope 5x12

Cable Side Laterals 4x10

Front Raises 5x10

Incline DB Press 4x10

Incline Flyes 5x10

Incline Curls 4x10

Tricep Pushdowns 4x12

Cable Pullovers 4x12

Good day again. I didn't go for any PBs but everything was done heavy. I also noticed that I'm having to take less rest between exercises and between sets.

Started out with Chins and got one more per set than I did last week. They also felt more under control.

Next were Pulldowns. A heavy weight but again, I was able to control it more and concentrate on the negative and the squeeze. The rowing with the rope was the only exercise where I chose a medium weight - mainly because I don't get the connection when I go too heavy on this one. That was back done.

Next were Shoulders and the Side Laterals had me gasping before going onto the heaviest I've done with DBs for Front Raises. I was really surprised at how easy this one seemed - again, the result of the Superdrol.

I went as heavy as last week with the DBs on Incline Bench and got every rep on every set. I had to rest/pause on the very last 2 reps but got them nonetheless. Flyes were also done with as heavy a weight as I've used before and I really concentrated on going as slow as possible and as low as I could on the negative and then holding it there before bringing the weights back up.

The some Arm work to finish off and I left the gym nicely pumped.

Diet: Woke up this morning at exactly the same weight as yesterday (to the ounce). I've upped by 300 calories by adding 2/3rds of a cup of oats and 1 cup of milk to my protein shake. Macros are now F:135/C:126/P:312. 40%/20%/40%. A little high on the fats for my liking but I can live with that for now.

I'll probably weigh in a little heavier tomorrow with water weight due to the added carbs.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press 1x4 then drop weight for 4x4 1x3

Behind the Neck BB Press 3x10 1x9

DB OHP 4x12

Face Pulls 5x10 then Dropset 1x10

Seated Cable Row with Close Grip 1x10 1x12 1x14 1x12 1x12

Bent Over BB Row 5x10

Lat Pulldowns with Close Grip 5x10

Pec Deck 4x10

Dips 5 Sets to Failure

Another good one.

I have to admit that SD makes me too greedy. I went for my PB weight on Military Press when I'm nowhere near ready for it. Saying that though: I wouldn't have got anywhere near the 4 reps I got today so the strength is definitely there. And once I decided to go lighter, I was still 5kg up on last week and only 5kg short of my PB for the 4x4 and 1x3. I'll go the same weight next week and try to hit a 5x5 with it.

The rest of the pressing was also pretty good. I decided to go behind the neck for a change using the same weight I would have done for regular Military Press and although it should have been more difficult, it wasn't. I then finished off with lighter, high reps on the DBs.

Face Pulls were then done as heavy as I've ever done them before but with more of a connection and once I'd done the 5 sets, I threw in a dropset to finish Shoulders off for today.

Back, I began with Rowing for a change. Again, heaviest weight I've used and a good connection and then onto supersetting the Lat Pulldowns with the Bent Over Rows. I really enjoyed this one and got a decent pump out of it, so may try it again.

The Pec Deck was done heavy and with a long hold at the top of the movement with the pads together. Dips finished the day off with as many as I've done before.

I think I'm definitely going to feel this one later.

Diet. Still no weight gain and still weighing in exactly the same to the ounce. I even upped calories by another 150 yesterday. No way am I not in a surplus.

I've decided to do a big, dirty carb up tonight to see if that kickstarts things. I've got a tub of ice-cream and a big bag of Haribo and will be giving them a go. I'm not worried about not getting the weight gain yet - it just seems that my body doesn't want to go over that 15 stone mark at the moment. Hopefully, it's swapping muscle for fat while it's thinking about it. :lol:

PEDs. Put in the Deca and the Test this morning. I swapped Quads so if the Deca is pippy, I'll know it wasn't my injection technique last week. One thing: Fuerza Deca is pretty thick. Even giving the vial a good heating with a hair dryer, it's a bastard to push through an orange pin. Got there in the end though.

I'm going to up the SD to 30mg. The diet isn't the reason - just the fact that 30mg is the dose I used last time and at over 200lbs, I think it's the best course to take. Sides at the moment aren't noticeable. I get the occasional hot flush and back pump but they're nothing. I suppose if pushed, I'd have to say that the most noticeable thing about it is the massive jump in libido. No complaints from me there. Although the wife might have something different to say about it. :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Ice cream and haribo's sound like an epic carb up :laugh:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Squats 5x10 *PB*

Leg Extensions 1x10 1x12 1x14 1x16 1x18

Standing Leg Curls 5x12

Standing Calf Raises 4x20

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

Decent day.

Began going heavier than I've ever done before for that amount of reps on Squats. And if I do say so myself: Depth was pretty decent and there was probably more in the tank. Really pleased with it today.

Leg Extensions were done with a heavy weight and I intended to pyramid the sets. It didn't work out that way though, as when I got to the 4th and 5th, I decided to just keep going. Superdrol again! Both of those sets had me screaming out loud and the 5th contained a couple of rest/pauses but I did more with that weight than I've ever done before.

Leg Curls were done with the Leg behind the pad. I used the same weight as normal but threw in a couple of extra reps in each set. I think I'm going to have to raise the weight next workout. Got a really good connection with this one though.

Standing Calves were done heavy as were Seated. Got the feeling with both of these and sides and backs of Calves were on fire when I finished.

Diet: Blehhhh!!! No more carb ups like that one for me. I also threw in a packet of Doritos for good measure. I woke up 2 and a half lbs heavier (hooray) but had a crap night's sleep and felt as sick as hell. I hate carb hangovers. They're as bad as alcohol ones.

To compensate, I've stuck more carbs in the overall diet. More oats and a banana. I'm now at 210g instead of the 70g I started out with. New macros are F:147g/C:211g/P:331. Calories are 3700.

PEDs: 3 Superdol a day now but no issues with sides.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

BB Benchpress 2x5 2x3 1x2 then 1x9 1x5 then 2x10 1x9

Flat Flyes 4x10

Lat Pushdowns 5x10

Seated Cable Rows with Palms In 5x10

Reverse Flat Flyes 4x10

Seated Side Laterals 4x10

DB Front Raises 5x10

BB Shrugs 5x15

Strong day. Felt good.

I started off going for a big PB on Bench. In the past few weeks, I doubt if I could even get 3 reps on my old PB but today was 2.5kg more and I got the first 2 sets no problem. I failed the 3rd after hitting the catchers with the bar and that completely threw my concentration. TBH, I reckon 5 would have been pushing it but if I hadn't hit the bar, I reckon there was a 4th in there. Still, a good result though. I then dropped the weight and hit more reps with it than I've ever done before. I then dropped one more time and went high reps to failure. My Chest was more pumped than I've ever felt before. I reckon I didn't need the Flyes but I still went heavy on those and finished the job.

Back was also done heavy. I took a wider grip on the Pushdowns and got a really good connection and the Rows were done heavier than I've ever done them before with that grip. The Reverse Flyes were a surprise as I got every rep without too many problems when normally I would fail.

Shoulders: Side Laterals were done seated and heavy and these were agony. I failed on the 3rd and 4th sets and had to rest/pause. Front Raises were also done heavy with a real good connection and when I finished, I found I couldn't even manage one OHP with the DBs as my Shoulders were that worked over.

Shrugs were done with a decent weight - not as heavy as last week - but with more weight than I've ever done for that amount of sets or reps.

All in all, a really good day and well pleased with it.

Diet: I added 2lbs overnight so things seem to be moving along nicely there. I don't think there's too much water weight as SD seems to be dry for me - I'm up all night peeing. Loads of water seems to keep the bloat away.

PEDs. Very, very slight PIP from the Deca but I think that most of what I got in the other Quad last week was from the injection site not being used for a while.

The Superdrol definitely seems to be in full effect now.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Deadlift 1x5

Rack Pulls 4x10

Leg Extensions 6x10

Good Mornings 4x12

Standing Leg Curls 4x10

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

A weird one. Didn't feel particularly strong or energetic today. Also felt bloated. Still used good volume and intensity but just couldn't get the feeling.

I began with Deadlifts, planning to work up to near my PB but 20kg away, I started to get a twinge in my Back so I just went for 5 with that weight. Apart from worrying about my Back, it was pretty easy so I decided to go for high rep Rack Pulls instead. I did these with my DL PB weight and had no problem with them.

On to Leg Extensions and again, done at a heavy weight. I didn't find them all that hard, even though it was heavy and was able to throw in an extra set. Still didn't feel it though.

Good Mornings, I did with a wide stance and heavy. Normally, I'd get a pretty decent connection with this one, but nothing to write home about today.

Leg Curls, I did with the pad in front for a change. I went as heavy as before but couldn't get into these either. It was only afterwards that I felt the burn.

Seated Raises were perhaps the only exercise today where I got a connection, but that was only on the 3rd set.

I don't know. Like I said - weird. Lifting at that volume and that intensity must have done me some good, but psychologically, it feels like a write off. I can't complain too much though, I guess - recently, everything has been spot on, so maybe I was due a bad one. Hopefully, tomorrow will be better.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

Chin Ups 5 Sets to Failure

Lat Pulldowns with Close Grip 5x10

Seated Rows with Close Grip 5x10

Incline DB Press 4x10

Incline Flyes 4x12

Incline Curls 1x12 1x10 1x8 1x7

Face Pulls 5x15

Seated DB OHP 4x12

Tricep Pushdowns 5x15

Still feeling bloated and lethargic but that didn't stop me from having a good workout today.

I decided to do Back first and kept rest time to an absolute minimum. In between some sets it was no more than 15 seconds and even though I was lifting as heavy as I normally do, as soon as I could get my breath back, I went for the next set. I also kept the time in between exercises to less than a minute. It was the quickest I've ever worked back but the intensity had me gasping and I felt thoroughly done in as I moved on to Chest.

I began Chest with DB Incline Bench, using a good weight for high reps and getting everything I was after. Although I didn't go at it as quickly as I did with Back, I still kept rest time to under a minute. Same with Flyes - heavy and short rest time. I got a good connection with both exercises.

Next was Incline Curls using a heavier weight than I've used for ages. TBH, this one sorted me out and I was screaming through the final set. I started out going for a 12,10,8,6 and got every rep (plus 1 more) but there's no way I could have got a 4x10. Still, bicep was well and truly pumped.

Shoulders were done with high rep Face Pulls at a medium weight and then some OHP with DBs for a medium weight. Last set of the OHPs was done to failure.

I then finished it all off with some Tricep Pushdowns. A lightish weight at high reps for a decent burn and a good pump.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press 1x8 1x7 1x5 1x4 1x3 then dropsets 1x5 1x7 1x10

Standing DB Press 5x12

Standing Side Laterals 4x10

Face Pulls 5x20

Front Raises 5x10

Upright DB Rows 5x15

DB Shrugs 4x20

A good day. Still feeling lethargic and bloated so decided to motivate myself by mixing things up a little bit. What I'm going to do is work Shoulders - Legs - Chest and Tris - Legs - Back and Bis this week and see how I get on. I've been doing the same routine for about 5 months, so a change won't hurt, even if it's only for a week or two.

Like I said - lethargic. But once I got into the gym today, things went well and I lifted well.

Today was Shoulders so I began with Military Presses. I didn't go for a PB (perhaps a mistake) but instead went 10kg short of it. I felt strong though and pressed it for more reps than I've ever done before. I think that 2 or 3 weeks back I managed to get 3x5 with the same weight so being able to crank out 8,7 and 5 is a huge improvement. Once I'd done that, I dropped the weights and went to failure.

DB Presses weren't done too heavy but still with a weight that normally destroys me by the last set. It was no problem today and again, I felt I should have gone heavier. I think that this is a sign that the Superdrol strength has now kicked in fully.

Next were Side Laterals and these I did go heavy on - as heavy as I've ever done before. I got a good connection on them and again, got the reps a lot easier than I normally would have.

Face Pulls were done with a medium weight for high reps and this was the exercise that really pumped me up for the rest of the workout.

Moving on, it was Front Raises. Again, I used the heaviest weight I've done on these and again, they felt a lot lighter than they do normally.

Next were Upright DB Rows. I don't normally do these so I decided to go with a medium weight, high reps. A decent connection with these so they were worth doing. I think if I had gone heavier, I wouldn't have got that feeling.

Then the day was finished off with heavy DB Shrugs, pausing at the top of the movement for as long as I could hold it and working the last set to failure.

Looking in the mirror when I finished, I think my Shoulders were more pumped than they've ever been. If anything that in itself was probably the motivation that I was looking for, so well pleased with the day.

Diet: I'm now at 15 stone 3lbs. 6lbs up from beginning of the cycle. Not a massive jump seeing as some of it is probably water weight and also as I've really cranked up the calories on a couple of occasions. I've been bulking on 3700 which is well over my maintenance but on a few of occasions, I've topped that up to 4500 to see if that kickstarted things. It didn't. I've been eating totally clean so I'm wondering if I should throw in some more dirty carbs like I did last week. Probably not though. I don't think I could face the hangover again.

PEDs: The lethargy I'm feeling is almost certainly down to cranking up the SD to 30mg. Still, it's really the only side effect I'm getting (pumps aren't that bad now) and as long as it doesn't affect my workouts negatively, I'll live with it because it's only for another couple of weeks.

Put in 1.75ml of Deca into the left Quad and 2ml of Test E into the right, this morning. No problems as usual.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Squats 3x20

Leg Extensions 3x20

Standing Leg Curls 4x10

Standing Calf Raises 3x25

Seated Calf Raises 5x30

OK day.

I decided not to go heavy to start out with but supersetted the Squats and the Leg Extensions. I used a light weight but, although I know supersetting these two normally does me in, I was surprised that I started to fail on the Leg Extensions on the 2nd set. Because of that, I had to rest/pause to get all the reps. I say "surprised" but 20 is the highest number of reps I've ever done so maybe not with hindsight.

Leg Curls were done with the pad behind the Leg and using the heaviest weight I've ever done. The last set was done to failure.

With the Raises, I used the same weight (a medium one) on both Standing and Seated. Got a decent connection and a good burn.

Not a long session. In and out in 40 minutes and job done.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

BB Benchpress 3x5 *PB* then higher weight 1x3 then higher weight 1x2 then higher weight 1x2 then higher weight 1x1 then lower weight 1x8 1x5 then lower weight 3x10

DB Incline Benchpress 5x12

DB Incline Flyes 4x10

Pec Deck 4x10

Dips 5 Sets to Failure

Tricep Pushdowns 4x10

Overhead Cable Extensions 4x10 then dropset 1x10

Tricep Kickbacks 5x10

Very good day.

It's always a very good day when I get a PB on a compound lift. Today though, I decided to go one better and just kept adding 2.5kg until I couldn't lift any more. I got to 125kg before failing so was pretty pleased with myself. I then dropped down to 100kg and went high reps before dropping even further for sets of 10.

As I was concentrating on Chest and Triceps today, next up was Incline DB Presses. After the heavy flat benching, I decided to go with a medium weight on these and to really concentrate on slowing the negative as much as I could. Next up, I supersetted the Flyes and the Pec Deck before finishing off things with Dips. I wasn't able to do nearly as many of these as I normally do (not surprising with what had gone before) but still got a decent number.

Then it was onto Triceps and the Pushdowns were done heavy with a good connection. Extensions were also done heavy with the last couple of sets just about to failure. Finally, an old favourite of mine, Kickbacks and that was the day sorted out nicely.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Rack Pulls 5x10

Leg Extensions 5x10

Good Mornings 4x12

Standing Leg Curls 5x12

Heel Raises 3x30

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

Decent day.

Still giving the Lower Back a bit of a rest so no deadlifting today. Instead it was Rack Pulls with my Deadlift PB weight.

Next was Leg Extensions done heavy with the last set to failure. The first few sets weren't too hard tbh, but I really felt the last couple.

Good Mornings were done heavier than I've done before and I got a really good connection on these today, also managing to get quite low on them.

Leg Curls were done with the pad in front and high reps, decent weight. A good connection but there was a stiffness in the left knee which meant the exercise didn't feel 100%.

I've never done Heel Raises before but had read about them so decided to give them a go. No weight needed, but boy do they burn!! I'm definitely going to give these another shot.

Finally onto the Calf Raises and a good connection from the first set. Final set was agony and I was screaming as I put the bar back on the rack!

PEDs. SD sides seem to have settled down. I get the occasional hot flush but that's it.

Diet: Sticking to it well and weighed in this morning at 15 stone 6lbs. A gain of 10lbs from the start of the cycle. I think there's a bit of water there but not too much as I've kept things pretty clean and carbs aren't too high.

It took until the beginning of the 3rd week of SD for the weight gain to really kick in.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

Straight Arm Lat Pushdown 5x10

Lat Pulldown with Wide Reverse Grip 5x10

Seated Cable Row with Palms In 4x10 1x12

Bent Over BB Row 4x10

Reverse Incline Flyes 4x10

Incline DB Rows 4x12

DB Preacher Curls 4x12

Hammer Curls 5x10

Cable Curls 3x12

Standing DB Curls 3x10

Good day.

I began by decided to give Chin Ups a miss today. Felt a bit guilty about it but there you go - can't have everything. :lol: First exercise was Straight Arm Pushdown with a wide grip. Not too heavy but a good medium weight to get the Lats stretched ready for the next two exercises which I did go heavy on.

The Pulldowns were also done with a wide grip but I also reversed it for a change and got a good connection. The Rows were done with the V Bar and I managed to hit the middle of the Back pretty well.

Then it was on to heavy BB Rowing and the last set to failure before going lighter on the Flyes for the stretch and then a medium weight on the DB Rows to finish back off.

I haven't done Preachers for a long time so went for a medium weight and high reps. The last two sets on each Arm were to failure with no rest in between sets. Hammer Curls were also done with a medium weight and I could perhaps have gone a bit heavier. I finished off by supersetting the Standing DB Curls with the Cables and got a massive pump in Arms.

On Friday it's decision time - do I go back to working Upper or stick to individual body parts for another week. I haven't made my mind up yet. I have to admit that I feel more constantly pumped on an Upper than I do just working a body part once a week so that may sway me.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> *but I also reversed it for a change and got a good connection. .*


*
*

*
I keep on missing these I always get a good mid back pump when I remember to do them*


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press 1x5 2x3 1x2 1x1 then lower weight 2x10 1x9

DB OHP 4x10

Side Laterals 4x10

Front Raises 4x10

Face Pulls 5x12

Upright BB Rows 4x10

BB Shrugs 3x20

Good day.

Decided to stick with shoulders. Strength is still there but it seems to have levelled out now. A bit of a disappointment that I couldn't get near a PB on Military but after that, the pressing wasn't too bad.

I used PB weight to start out with and got an easy 5 on the 1st set. I was a bit surprised that I only got 3 on the one after that but that's the way the cookie crumbles.

Side Laterals and Front Raises were done as heavy as I've ever done them before. Face Pulls were done with a medium weight as Rear Delts felt quite painfully pumped up today.

Both Upright Rows and Shrugs were done heavy. Most exercises today were worked to failure.

PEDs. Like I said: I reckon the SD strength gains have evened out. Should find out on Sunday if I go for a PB on bench. Other than that, I pinned the Deca and Test today with no problems.

Diet: I'm 15 stone 7lbs. Only a 1lb gain in the past week. I'm going to eat a bit of junk again tonight to see if that'll kickstart things like it did last time.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Squats 5x10 *PB*

Leg Extensions 5x10

Standing Leg Curls 4x12

Standing Calf Raises 4x20

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

A good day.

Started off feeling really lethargic and not wanting to go into the gym but when I did, things quickly came together.

I intended to go heavy on Squats so went for a big PB and was pretty happy with the depth I got. The connection was good as well.

Calf Raises were done with a heavy weight and Quads were nicely pumped by the time I was finished.

Leg Curls were done with the pad behind the Calf. There's still a bit of popping in the left Knee so I'm not entirely confident of going too heavy on that exercise. I still got a decent burn though.

Both types of Raises were done heavy with slow negatives. Got a really good connection on both exercises and the last set of each had me screaming.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

BB Benchpress 6x3 then lower weight 1x10 1x6 then dropsets 2x10

Flat Flyes 5x10

Dips 5 Sets to Failure

Incline DB Press 4x12

Pec Deck 5x10 then dropsets 2x10

Skullcrushers 4x12

Overhead Cable Extensions 5x10

Tricep Kickbacks 4x10

Tricep Pushdowns 5x12

Very good day.

I decided not to go for a 3x5 PB but went 2.5kg heavier than last week for a 5x3. It went really well. So much so that I threw in another set. I then dropped by 25kg and went high reps before going for 2 dropsets with 60kg. All in all, I was really pleased with the Flat Bench today.

Flyes were done heavy with a decent stretch before going for Dips.

Inclines were done heavy with a wider arm position than I normally do and I got a good connection. Finally, on Chest, heavy Pec Deck to finish things off.

Onto Triceps and I haven't done Skullcrushers for a long while. I tend to stay away from them as they give me tendonitis but no problem with them today. The Overheads on the Cable machine were done light for a good stretch and then heavy on the Kickbacks and also heavy on the Pushdowns to end the day with.

Diet: I've put on another couple of lbs and am at 15 stone 9lbs.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Noticing the gains now ?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Noticing the gains now ?


Hard to say. I'm carrying a lot of water so that hides any new muscle that's been added. Lost some definition too.

Mind you, my missus reckons I look bigger.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Hard to say. .
> 
> Mind you, my missus reckons I look bigger.


I'll take that as a yes then


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Rack Pulls 5x10

Leg Extensions 4x10 then dropset 1x10

Good Mornings 5x10

Standing Leg Curls 4x12

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

Decent day.

I'm still shying away from Deadlifts because of lower back but went for heavy Rack Pulls, using 20kg more than my DL PB. I got every rep I was after and a big pump in the legs.

Leg Extensions were done with the heaviest weight I've ever used, finishing off with a dropset to failure.

Good Mornings were done 5kg heavier than I've ever done before. I didn't manage to go as low as I did last week - that's something to work on - but now I know I can take the weight, I'll use it again.

Leg Curls were done with a medium weight. There's still a little bit of popping in the left knee. I don't know what's causing it. It's not too uncomfortable but I don't want to really push it and cause an injury so next Leg day I'm going to adjust the way I do this exercise and either go prone or use a strap.

Seated Calves were done heavy. I adjusted my foot position for the last 2 sets to hit the outside of the Calves and got a huge burn which I'm still feeling now!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press 5x10

Seated DB OHP 4x10

Face Pulls 4x12

Straight Arm Pushdowns 5x10

Lat Pulldowns with Close Grip 4x10

Seated Cable Rows with Palms In 4x12 1x14

Pec Deck 5x10

Dips 5 Sets to Failure

OK workout.

I've been a bit off for the past couple of days and didn't feel like training on Wednesday. Probably a cold, judging by the way I felt. I decided to go in and do a bit today though - otherwise I tend to feel even worse psychologically.

As it turned out, things weren't too bad. I didn't go for a PB on Military but lifted a decent weight for high reps. After that it was DBs and then onto Face Pulls with a heavy weight. By the time I'd finished with them, Shoulders were well pumped up.

All Back work was done heavy. The Pushdowns were done with a wide grip, the Pulldowns with a reverse grip and the Rows with a V Bar.

Chest was also done heavy on the Pec Deck before ending up with a decent amount of reps on Dips.

Hopefully, I'm now over whatever it was that was making me feel crappy.

PEDs: Now finished on the Superdrol. Pinned the Test and Deca this morning. No problems.

Diet: In the 4 weeks I was on the SD, I've managed to put on 14lbs. I now weigh in at 15 stone 11lbs. I do feel like I'm carrying a helluva lot of water though.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

14lbs so far :thumb:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> 14lbs so far :thumb:


Yes mate. Superdrol does that to me. Out of everything I've tried so far, combined with food, it has to be the most potent AAS for me for piling on the weight.

The Deca has got a hell of a lot to live up to if it wants to compete with the SD. TBH, I'm not expecting too much and I wouldn't be surprised if I level out for a few weeks or even drop a lb or two. I'm almost certainly going to lose some strength as well.

Like I said - a lot of water in there and probably a bit of fat too, but some of it's got to be new muscle!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Yes mate. Superdrol does that to me. Out of everything I've tried so far, combined with food, it has to be the most potent AAS for me for piling on the weight.
> 
> The Deca has got a hell of a lot to live up to if it wants to compete with the SD. TBH, I'm not expecting too much and I wouldn't be surprised if I level out for a few weeks or even drop a lb or two. I'm almost certainly going to lose some strength as well.
> 
> Like I said - a lot of water in there and probably a bit of fat too, but some of it's got to be new muscle!!


like ya said even if you do drop a few lbs it's still good going, will see how good the dec and test really are now


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

BB Benchpress 5x3 then lower weight 1x9 1x5 then dropset 1x10

DB Flat Flyes 5x10

BB Bent Over Rows 3x10 1x12

Lat Pulldowns with Wide Grip 4x10

Seated Cable Rows with Close Grip 4x10 1x12

Side Laterals 4x10

Front Raises 4x10

BB Shrugs 5x10

Decent Day.

Wasn't feeling too good again yesterday, so missed a workout, but got a good night's sleep and felt well enough to go into the gym and hit it today.

I started off with low reps on Bench again going another 2.5kg up on last week. Got every rep and was well pleased, although I really did feel it in the Delts today. Went heavy on the Flyes, concentrating on getting good depth and a good stretch.

Then onto Back and a decent weight on everything. Felt pretty tight in the rombhoids tbh but not enough to hinder anything.

Onto Shoulders and continued with heavy weight. The Sides and Fronts were agony. I worked the final sets to failure on both.

Shrugs were done heavy for lowish reps. Had a weird moment in the first set when my left Tricep felt really tight - almost like a cramp. I was worried that I was pulling it so stopped the set and gave it a minute but when I started up again, it seemed to be fine and there was nothing there. All the other sets were OK.

Finished off the day with a huge upper body pump. Don't know if that's down to the Deca or not but it was quite uncomfortable in the middle Back and the Shoulders so had to hit the foam roller as soon as I left the gym.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Rack Pulls 4x10

Leg Extensions 10x10

Good Mornings 5x10

Standing Leg Curls 4x12

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

Very good day.

OK, so I didn't Deadlift. But I Rack Pulled heavier than I've ever done before for more reps than I've ever done before. The only thing which let me down was my grip and it wasn't as fluid as I would have liked but I've also discovered that I'm able to hit the Quads a lot better if I totally deload the bar rather than just do the "Touch and Go" which I've always done previously. Also, whilst deloading, I can have a sneaky readjustment of my grip so it hits the muscles it should be hitting rather than have me worrying about dropping the bar.

Next up was Leg Extensions and a decent weight which I decided to GVT on. 30 seconds in between sets and I got everything without too much of a problem, although the last two sets did have me screaming out. I certainly wouldn't have got anywhere on an 11th!!

Good Mornings were done with decent weight and wide stance. I was only intending to do 4 sets but got a good connection so went for a 5th.

Legs Curls were done with the pad behind the Leg. Not as much of a problem with the left knee popping as there has been over the past few weeks and again, I got a good connection.

Finally it was Seated Raises. I was undecided whether to go for 3 or 4 sets and halfway through the 3rd was getting such a burn I thought a 4th was going to be off the table. But I somehow managed it and cranked out the 4th. I'm still feeling that one now, 30 minutes later - the outside of my calves are aching like a good 'un.

I left the gym walking like I'd shat my pants. No complaints. Would be if I'd really shat my pants but in this case it was down to wobbly legs due to hard work.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

Face Pulls 5x12

Cable Front Raises 5x10

Lat Pulldowns with Wide Grip 5x10

Seated Cable Rows with Rope 4x10

Incline DB Bench 5x10

Incline Flyes 5x10

A nothing day. Didn't really get into it at all.

Went heavier than ever on the Face Pulls. Got a decent pump but then let myself down by not going heavy enough on the Raises.

The Lat Pulldowns could also have been done heavier although I got a decent burn on the Rows.

The Chest work was nothing to write home about. Couldn't really get into either exercise and again, I should have gone heavier.

Hopefully, a better day on Friday.

Diet: Things have gone to sh!t this week. Problems with the abscess in my gum means that the dentist has drilled a big hole in my tooth to try and drain it. Unfortunately, that means that anything solid I eat blocks it up. Although they've given me some cotton wool to cover the hole up with, I'm not comfortable with that so have been living off protein shakes for the past few days. I've also done a couple of tubs of ice-cream so reckon I've managed to get in 1500 calories. Protein count isn't too bad and is at 220g.

The abscess hasn't drained as it should have done and I'm supposed to ring in to make another appointment tomorrow. Hopefully, I can get it sorted on Friday and then I'll be able to eat again.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

The Cheese said:


> Yes mate. Superdrol does that to me. Out of everything I've tried so far, combined with food, it has to be the most potent AAS for me for piling on the weight.
> 
> The Deca has got a hell of a lot to live up to if it wants to compete with the SD. TBH, I'm not expecting too much and I wouldn't be surprised if I level out for a few weeks or even drop a lb or two. I'm almost certainly going to lose some strength as well.
> 
> Like I said - a lot of water in there and probably a bit of fat too, but some of it's got to be new muscle!!


You not running Aromasin or Adex? I blow up like a fecking bloon with test, dont think i could run a cycle without some form of AI to stop the water retention.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> You not running Aromasin or Adex? I blow up like a fecking bloon with test, dont think i could run a cycle without some form of AI to stop the water retention.


Aromasin. But with the 3 compounds and a high carb diet, I was always going to hold water.

Even without the PEDs, a high carb diet can put 7lbs of water on me in just 24 hours.

It's a bastard - low carb, I feel flat. High carb, I bloat. Finding that middle ground is hard.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

The Cheese said:


> Aromasin. But with the 3 compounds and a high carb diet, I was always going to hold water.
> 
> Even without the PEDs, a high carb diet can put 7lbs of water on me in just 24 hours.
> 
> It's a bastard - low carb, I feel flat. High carb, I bloat. Finding that middle ground is hard.


Indeed! Have you tried carb backloading? Could possibly help with the bloating and you would still be getting the carbs and calories in.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah. I like to backload on a cut.

In fact, it's the only way I'd eat if it wasn't for the bulk as I train early and I'm not a fan of breakfast.

But tbh, I'm not too worried about bloating when I'm bulking. I just eat as much as I can and keep my head down until it's time to cut again.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press 3x5 1x4 1x2 *PB*

DB OHP 3x12 1x14

Side Laterals 4x10

Straight Arm Pushdowns 5x10

Longbar Rows 4x10

Seated Cable Rows with Palms In 4x12 1x14

Pec Deck 5x10

Dips 5 Sets to Failure

A good day.

I surprised myself. I felt flat going into the gym. The last few days haven't been easy. The abscess refuses to go away and I've had to visit the dentist twice and spend hours in the chair with a drill in my mouth. Now I've been referred to hospital at the end of the month to have the tooth removed and the infection sorted under anaesthetic. With all of that going on, I really didn't feel like lifting but I managed to drag my ass into the gym and I thought I'd at least give it a go.

What surprised me was that, even feeling a bit crappy, the strength was there. It seems like I've lost nothing since stopping the SD.

I started out on Military Press and hit a new PB on a 3x5. The weight felt light and I reckon that it was only my mindset which stopped me from getting the last 2 sets (not that they were part of the PB anyway). It's been a helluva long time coming and it's weird that it should come when I least expected it.

OHPs were done lighter for high reps and then it was onto Side Lats with heavy weights. By the time I was finished my Shoulders were pumped and I was in agony. When I moved on to Pushdowns, I couldn't move the bar it was that bad. I thought I was going to have to call it a day.

But I gave it a few minutes, had a stretch and then carried on and after the first set on Back, things seemed to settle down. All of the Back exercises were done with heavy weights and I got the connection on all of them - especially the Longbar Rows which hit me right in the middle of the Back.

The Pec Deck was also done heavy with a pause when bring the pads together. By the time I'd finished, my left Pec was cramping up but I had a big pump. I finished off with Dips. A good number of reps and it ended the day nicely.

PEDs: Put in the Test E and the Deca. No problems. If the strength is not carried over from the SD (and I think that compared to last time, it would have worn off by now), then I reckon it's the Deca that's now kicking in.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

good to hear about the strength not so good about the tooth tho mate, my new journal by the way "Dai's Turn" :thumb:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> my new journal by the way "Dai's Turn" :thumb:


Already in there!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Squats 4x10 *PB*

Leg Extensions 4x12

Standing Leg Curls 5x10

Standing Calf Raises 1x30 1x20 1x17 1x15

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

Very good day.

Obliterated Legs today. Really felt like I hit them harder than I have done for a long time.

I started off squatting a PB. Not only a couple of kg over but 10kg more than I've ever done for that amount of reps. In between sets I thought I was going to pass out as it left me feeling as dizzy as hell but I got everything. Granted, one or two of the reps would have been partials but I think that's pretty unavoidable when I was doing so many. Strangely, the last set felt like the one with the best form - probably because I was at the stage where I was worried that I was going to collapse, so I took it slow and steady. After I finished, I had to take a sit down for a good 5 minutes to get myself back together.

Then it was Leg Extensions. Again, as heavy as I've ever done them before for that amount of reps. Job done on Quads.

Leg Curls were done with the pad behind the Leg. I spent extra care on slowing the rep on the negative and going for long pauses at the top of the movement. By the time I'd done this one, I was really feeling it in the Hamstrings.

Then it was onto Standing Raises. As heavy as I've done before and started off with more reps than I've ever done before. After the 1st set, the other 3 were worked to failure and again, I was in bits by the time I finished the exercise. So much so with this one, that I couldn't even walk. I've never had that problem before!! Sure, I've had the wobbly legs but this time, my calves were so pumped it was just too painful to move around.

But a quick massage and a few minutes rest and I was off again with the Seated Raises. Again, a great connection and the day was finished off nicely.

Like I said: a great workout. I'm definitely going to pay for this one later with the DOMs though!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

BB Benchpress 4x4 1x3 then lower weight 1x7 then dropset 1x6 then dropset 1x8

Flat Flyes 5x10

Seated Cable Rows with Close Grip 5x10

Lat Pulldowns with Close Grip 5x10

Face Pulls 5x12

DB Shrugs 4x20

Preacher Curls 4x10

Hammer Curls 4x10

Tricep Pushdowns 5x10

Another good one. Felt like I smashed upper body today. Strength is definitely there.

I started off Benching the same weight as last week but going for another rep. I missed the last one of the last set when I reckon I should have got it but I also think that if I'd gone for a PB, I'd have got it and added another 7.5kg to my old one. Quite a jump!! I then followed up the heavy work with some dropsets to failure. Then onto Flyes with the heaviest weight I've ever used and that was Chest done.

Rowing was done with the heaviest weight ever and the Pulldowns were also done with a good weight. I got a big pump in the Upper Back and Lats on these two.

Face Pulls were done with the weight I usually do them and I went for high reps. Shrugs were done heavy with the DBs, close to failure.

Then it was on to Arms. Heavy on the Biceps to failure and a medium weight on the Triceps but powering down as hard as I could on the push downwards.

I started to cramp up in the Pecs, Lats and Triceps just as I left the gym and had trouble getting my shirt off but job done!!

Diet: Weighed in at 15stone 13lbs so I've not lost anything since coming off the SD and have even added a couple of lbs. I'm well pleased with that as I had the abscess problem and diet went to hell. Granted, by the time I finish this bulk, I'm going to be fat but I think all out bulking and then cutting works better for me than lean bulking or recomping. It's what I used to do when I was natural and I used to get decent results from it. With PEDs, it should be easier to cut and retain the muscle so I'm not worried about adding the fat now.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Rack Pulls 4x10 then dropset 1x10 then dropset 1x10

Leg Extensions 10x10

Good Mornings 4x12

Standing Leg Curls 4x10

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

A decent day.

I Rack Pulled the same PB weight as last week to begin with. The weight didn't seem as heavy and I diidn't lose my grip like I did last time. I also managed to throw in a couple of dropsets as well. One other thing which was different this week was that by the third set, I started to get a massive pump in my lower back. At first, I thought it was an injury of some sort as I never get a pump there but I realised what it was and was able to work through it.

Leg Extensions were then done with a decent weight for GVT. I have to admit that these actually felt heavier than I was expecting and the 10 sets finished me off.

Good Mornings were done with a PB weight and I got a very good connection at the end of the first set and onwards.

I was too lazy to set the bench up for lying leg curls or to mess about with a strap so again went with Standing Curls with the Leg behind the pad. This time I used another PB weight though and by the time I got to the 4th set on each Leg, I was working to failure. For some reason the left was stronger than the right today - it's normally the other way around.

I finished up with Seated Calves. Perhaps the only exercise which was a slight disappointment as I didn't seem to get the connection until late in the 3rd set. I think this might have been due to going too light - it seems that if I don't go over 100kg, I don't tax the muscle enough, no matter how slow I go (and today I was taking ages on the hold). I still got a burn at the end of the exercise though, so all was not lost.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

Chin Ups 5x5 1x4

Lat Pulldowns with Wide Grip 5x10

Straight Arm Pulldowns with Wide Grip 4x12

Seated Cable Rows with Palms In 5x10

Incline DB Bench 4x10

Incline Flyes 5x10

Seated DB OHP 5x12

Seated Side Lats 4x10

Concentration Curls 4x10

A good day.

I began with Chins. Haven't done them for a few weeks and I've dropped the number of reps I can do. Not really surprised at that as I'm over a stone heavier now and it will take me time to build back up. Still, I wasn't too disappointed at what I got and I did feel them. I tried to keep the rest time between sets at less than 15 seconds.

I decided to do a little bit more on Back today so went with another 3 exercises. The Lat Pulldowns and Pushdowns I did heavy. The Pushdowns were done to failure and were agony. The Rowing, I went a little bit lighter on, concentrating on feeling the muscle and squeezing it at the top of the movement.

DB Benching was done heavy with the last set to failure. The Flyes were also done heavy although I didn't feel these as much as I usually do. I might up the weight again next week on these.

Seated OHPs were done with a medium weight, powering up on the positive with a slow negative. The Seated Lats were also done with a decent weight as slowly as possible. These really hit my Shoulders and when I came to Curls afterwards, I found that it was just to painful to do Inclines so I had to settle with Concentrations to take the strain off the Delts.

A good pump though and I feel well worked over.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press 5x3 then lower weight 1x8 1x6 then lower weight 3x10

Front Raises 4x10

Bent Over DB Rows 5x10

Lat Pulldowns with Rope 4x12

Seated Rows with Close Grip 5x10

Pec Deck 4x12

Dips 7 Sets to Failure

One Arm Superman Curls 4x10

Another good one.

I was well pleased with the overhead pressing today. I started by going 5kg more than last week's PB but went for lower reps. It worked for Benchpress so I thought I'd give it a shot on Militarys. So instead of a 3x5, I went for a 5x3. I got them all. It wasn't easy but there were no real pauses and no failures. I then dropped to 10kg below my PB weight for high reps and worked 2 sets to failure and then did 3 more dropsets. Onto, Front Raises and I used the heaviest weight I've ever gone with. TBH, it was nowhere near as hard as I thought it would be so I might go even higher next week.

Bent Over DB Rows were done with a relatively light weight. I was going to go heavy on them but as I was warming up, I found that I was really getting a good connection, so rather than risk losing it, I stuck with that weight and went for it. Lat Pulldowns were done with the rope. I can't go as heavy as I would with a bar because of grip but it still had me screaming so no problem there. I finished Back off with some Seated Rows and again, went lightish, going nice and slow and squeezing the muscles at the top of the movement whilst holding there.

Then it was Chest. As heavy as I've done before on Pec Deck and I was surprised to find how easy it was. Again, another exercise I'm going to have to up the weight on. It took me a couple of sets to get the connection but at the end of the 2nd, it started to kick in. Then it was Dips and 7 sets to failure. That's 2 more than I normally do.

I finished up by trying out some Superman Curls. I'd read about them on the net so thought I'd give them a shot. I got a nice pump out of them, but tbh my jury is out on whether or not they're any good. I didn't seem to feel them as much as I do the DB work or even the standard Cable Curls.

Still - a good day yet again. I've got to be due a crap one soon!!

PEDs: Stuck in the Deca and the Test last night as I had a few quiet minutes to spare. No problems. One thing I have noticed is that now I'm off the SD, the backne has cleared up a bit.

Diet: Weighed in this morning at 15 stone 11lbs. That's a couple of lbs down on 3 days ago but it's probably water weight. I'm still getting well over 300g of protein in and also getting around 3500-4000 calories down my neck so there should be a jump in weight in the next few weeks.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Squats 4x10 *PB*

Leg Extensions 4x20

Standing Leg Curls 5x10

Standing Calf Raises 4x20

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

A good one.

I started out feeling really flat. Couldn't be bothered with going into the gym. But I knew if I didn't, I'd feel even worse so I managed to drag myself in there.

Warming up, it didn't feel that great - the weight felt heavy. But I got a bit annoyed with myself so ended up stacking an extra 5kg on the bar for a new PB. Granted, there were maybe a few more partials than I would have liked but I'm thinking keep loading the bar whilst I can get away with it and worry about perfect depth later. I can always go back a few kg once the Deca strength gains have worn off and concentrate on going deeper. I'm definitely considering going heavier next week already as I reckon there's more in there.

Leg Extensions, I decided to go light but also to do high reps. I figured that I might get away with 20 on the first set but then have to keep dropping down each set as I reached failure. That happened to me last time when I used the same weight, but this time, I managed to get the 20 on every single set. Again, I was shouting out at the end of the last 2 sets but I didn't even have to stop/pause.

Leg Curls were done with the Leg behind the pad with no pause at all - just firing through 10 sets. I got a good connection with this one.

Standing Raises were done with 100kg. It's a decent weight for me. Not heavy on the Shoulders but just enough to put the strain on the Calves so I get connection. Any more and I have to start concentrating on holding the weight, any less and I don't feel it.

The same goes with Seated Raises. 120kg seems to be just about where it's at for me. I got another decent burn with these today and was able to call it a day after 4 sets.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

BB Benchpress 3x3 3x3 1x9 1x5 3x12

Flat Flyes 4x12

Straight Arm Pushdowns 1x10 3x10 1x12

Reverse Pec Deck 4x10

Reverse Flyes 4x12

Seated Cable Rows with Palms In 3x10 1x12

Face Pulls 5x12

DB Shrugs 4x20 then Cable Shrugs 4x10

Tricep Pushdowns 4x12

Preacher Curls 4x10

Good day. Loads of exercise, loads of reps.

Perhaps the only slightly disappointing thing today was Bench. Or maybe I was just being too greedy again.

I started out with 125kg. That's another 5kg jump on last week. I was intending to go for a 5x3 but when I finished the 3rd set, I realised that I wasn't going to get a 4th and rather than fail so early, I nudged the weight down by that 5kg and did another 3x3. I then went down to 100kg for a couple of sets before going right down to 60kg for drops and high reps. Then it was Flyes with the heaviest weight and Chest was done.

I did rather more on Back today than I was planning to but I had it in me, so why not. Everything was done heavy and I got good connections. The only one that wasn't spot on was the Pushdowns. I went heavier than ever for the 1st set but didn't feel it so dropped down to last week's weight and then found the connection.

Shoulder were Face Pulls and Shrugs. The Shrugs were done DBs first and then finished off on the cable machine.

I still had a little bit left in me so did some Tricep Pushdowns and then worked Biceps to failure on the Preachers.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Rack Pulls 4x10

Leg Extensions 4x10

Good Mornings 4x12

Standing Leg Curls 4x10

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

Still going strong.

Began with 185kg Rack Pulls. No problems with grip throughout the 4 sets. I'll probably stick at this weight for a couple of weeks, get it down to pat and then return to Deadlifting if my Back is OK with it.

Leg Extensions were the heaviest I've ever done them. Got a decent connection and pump with them.

Good Mornings were done heavy. I angled my Legs a bit wider and hit the Glutes a bit harder today. Connection came in the first set with these so I enjoyed them. Got decent depth with them too, although I reckon I could go a little deeper.

Leg Curls were done, as usual, with the pad behind the Leg. I really must mix this one up a bit but I'm managing to go heavier than ever on them with this technique. Today, the last set was worked to failure. Worked out perfectly really as it was the 9th and 10th rep on the 4th set on both Legs where I failed.

Calves were done with 120kg. I really felt these today - a good, deep burn. I was going to go for 5 sets but the 4th finished me off so I called it a day.

Diet: Back up to 15 stone 13lbs. I seem to be stuck around that mark. I've upped calories over the past week or so, but it really hasn't made that much difference. I'd like to get well over 16 stone by the end of the cycle. There's still a good 8 weeks left so I'll be disappointed if I plateau now and don't add anything later.

I plan to finish the bulk around the middle to end of December. I'll take Christmas and January off (no PCT as I'm TRT) and then I'll cut Feb to May with Test, Tren and Zydex Pro-Rip (already got that last one in).


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

Bent Over BB Row 4x10 then dropset 1x12

Lat Pulldowns with Wide Grip 4x10

Seated Rows with Close Grip 1x10 1x12 1x10 2x12

Incline DB Bench 1x12 1x10 1x7 1x6

Incline DB Flyes 5x10

Incline Curls 4x10

Standing Side Laterals 4x10

DB Front Raises 5x10

Hit it hard today. Everything was done at PB weight or over. Christ knows what got into me. I'm gonna pay for it later!!

Started off with BB Rowing at 10kg heavier than I've done before. Then it was Lat Pullldowns with the heaviest weight I've ever used for that grip. I had to strap myself in as I kept lifting off the bench. Rows were done pyramids and that was Back done.

DB Bench was going to be a 12,10,8,6 but I failed on the 3rd set. Still - only missed 1 rep in the 4 sets so not too shabby. Flyes were done heavier than ever and I even threw in a quick dropset of Bench after I finished them.

Curls were done with the heaviest weight I've gone with. The last set had me screaming but I reckon I could go heavier. I purposefully didn't go to ape on these though, after last weeks experience with the Delts. Still felt them a little bit there this week but it wasn't unbearable.

Side Laterals were done with the heaviest weight with the last set to failure whilst Front Raises were done heavy, trying to control the negative as I was coming down.

Just about everything had me screaming by the last set today!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press 3x5 *PB*

Hang Clean and Press 4x10

Standing DB OHP 3x10 1x12

Bent Over DB Rows 5x10

Longbar Rows 4x12

Lat Pulldown with Reverse Wide Grip 3x10 1x12

Pec Deck 4x10 1x12

Machine Chest Press 4x10

Dips 5 Sets to Failure.

Great day. It always is when I get a PB on MP!!

I began with the same weight as last week but instead of going for a 5x3 hit a 3x5. I went in with every intention of going 3x4 or 4x4 but on the first set got a 5 so thought to hell with it and went for the PB. Form on the last set wasn't too tidy but I was always going to get it. I then added another 5kg to the bar but could only get a couple of partials, so instead of ruining a good thing, decided to move onto the next exercise. I haven't done Hang Clean and Press for ages. I did pretty well today on them though - heavier than what I was doing before and nice and fluid. They destroyed me!! I finished off with OHP on DBs and that was Shoulders done. The pump was huge!

Next were Bent Over DB Rows. Nice and slow with a decent weight. I got a really good connection with these. Longbars also clicked pretty quickly and my Back was almost as pumped as my Shoulders. I finished off with Reverse Grip on the Lat Bar and that was that.

Chest was on the Pec Deck at a heavy weight. I started to cramp up on the last set but got all the reps. Then I pressed on the machine for a change with a good heavy weight before finishing off with Dips to failure.

PEDs. Put in the Test and Deca last night. The first time I haven't heated the oils before pinning and it will be the last. The Deca went in eventually but the Test was just a bastard. By the time I finally got it in, the handle of the syringe was bent to hell. I thought I was going to have to pull out and pin again at one point. Next time, it's heated.

Diet: Put on a couple more lbs. Woke up this morning at 16 stone 1lb. Probably water weight (or fat!) but the needle on the scale is going the right way (or would be if it wasn't a digital scale  ).


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Squats 4x10 *PB*

Leg Extensions 4x10 then dropset 1x10

Standing Leg Curls 5x12

Standing Calf Raises 4x20

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

A good one.

Began with 5kg more than last week on Squats (165kg). I used knee wraps as I had a bit of stiffness in the left. Cheating a little bit but I didn't want to take a risk on an injury. They did allow me to go low though and depth was much better than last week, even though it was a little heavier. As it's getting heavy, I'm also starting to wear a belt now. It's not so much the total weight but the fact that I'm doing so many reps and form starts to go a little at the end of a set. Well pleased with what I got though. A few months ago, I was 150kg for 5 so 165kg for 10 is a big jump for me. I reckon there's more in there as well.

Leg Extensions, I used the same PB weight as last week. They didn't seem as hard even though I'd done the heavy Squatting first. I finished them off with a dropset to failure.

Leg Curls were done with the pad in front and wearing the strap for a change. I didn't go as heavy as I do with the pad behind the Leg as it's not really feasible, but still a good weight and high reps for a decent connection and burn.

Standing Calves were done with 100kg. I angled my feet inwards a bit more to hit the back and inner part of the Calf. I got a good connection with these from the first set onwards.

Seated Calves were done with 125kg. A little heavier than last week (5kg) but I still managed to hit the right spot with them and as I write this, my calves are still burning!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Good weight on the squats there


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Best thing I ever did was start training legs twice a week.

They went from being my weakest point to probably my strongest.

They also went from being the body part I least like to train to being the one I most like. That'll probably change in the future but for now, you gotta make hay whilst the sun shines.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

BB Benchpress 3x5 (120kg)*PB* then 1x1 (125kg) then 1x6 (110kg) then 1x7 (100kg) then 2x10 1x12 (60kg)

DB Flat Flyes 5x10

Straight Arm Pushdowns 4x10

Seated Cable Rows 4x12

Reverse Machine Flyes 5x10

Incline DB Rows 5x12

E-Z Bar Curls 5x10

Lying Face Pulls 4x10 Standing Face Pulls 4x10

Tricep Pushdowns 5x12

BB Shrugs 4x15

Excellent day.

It's been a helluva long time coming but I finally got back up to the 120kg mark for a 3x5. It wasn't even that hard, although when I tried to go for 125kg after, I could only get the one. I then dropped a few kg each time and worked to failure. All in all, a good day's benching. After that, it was Flyes at the heaviest weight to finish Chest off.

I carried on with the heavy weights for Back with Seated Rows done with the V bar. The Pulldowns got a decent connection but if I had to choose the best Back exercise today it would be the Incline Rows - I really felt them.

I haven't curled with the E-Z Bar for ages so went light with 35kg for 5 sets. It was perhaps a bit too light and I should have added between 5 and 10kg more but as I haven't done it for so long, I thought I'd ease myself back into it. I have to admit, I didn't get anywhere near the pump that I do with DBs.

The Face Pulls were done lying on the bench to begin with. I'd read about them so thought I'd give them a try. TBH, I didn't rate them that much and that's why I returned for 4 sets of Standing afterwards. Shrugs were done with 100kg. Not that heavy but I tried to hold at the top for as long as I could and when I had finished, I found my whole body was shaking like a leaf!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't think I'm going to be lifting for the next few days.

I've been waiting for an operation on my jaw where the abscess has caused problems and was due to go in on the 18th November. I managed to get that bought forward to the 29th of this month, but I've just had a phone call saying they've had a cancellation and would I like to go in first thing tomorrow.

Obviously, I've taken up the offer.

I don't know how much this is going to affect me. The anaesthetic means tomorrow is definitely out but we'll have to wait and see on the rest of the week. I'm considering taking a week out anyway as I'm just about due one, but I'll sleep on it and see how I feel or perhaps wait until I come round tomorrow and am more with it.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Deadlift 1x5 then lower weight 3x10

Leg Extensions 10x10

Good Mornings 4x10

Lying Incline Leg Curls 4x12

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

A very good day. I was really pleased with how things turned out.

After the operation last Tuesday, I managed to stay away from the gym until Saturday. Unfortunately, due to my sister-in-law's saggy breasts, I was unable to update the journal with the Lower and Upper on Saturday and Sunday, but they were both great workouts. I pushed more on Benchpressing than I've done before and Squats were done at their heaviest ever (although there were a crapload of partials).

Today, I decided that my Back has recovered enough to give Deadlifts a try. I haven't done them for a couple of months so was wondering what I'd be able to do with them but things went much better than I could have hoped for. I decided not to go too heavy and warmed up carefully just starting with the empty bar for 10. Then it was 60kg for 7, 100kg for 5 and 130kg for 3. It still felt light so I then upped the weight to 150kg and got an easy 5. That's a little bit heavier than where I left off so I was well pleased seeing as how I haven't DLed for so long and also I felt there was plenty more in there so I could have gone quite a bit heavier. But as it's the first time for a long time, I decided not to push it so settled on the 1x5 at 150kg and then went down to 100kg for high reps. I hit the first set as fast as I could and then concentrated on feeling the 2nd, going nice and slow. This really finished me off and although the plan was to go for 3 sets, I didn't think I had it in me. But a little bit of a longer rest (2 minutes instead of the normal 1) and I managed to get that 3rd. After I finished it, I thought I was going to die, but I still got it!! So all in all - well pleased with the Deadlifting.

Leg Extensions, I went a bit lighter than normal. Still a decent weight but done for GVT. They really finished Quads off nicely today.

Good Mornings, I had no choice but to go light on. My Lower Back was really feeling it from the DLs so I used the exercise more as a warmup for Glutes and Hams. A nice connection though and no complaints. No twinges either, so that was good.

Hamstrings I did with the bench set on incline. Medium weight, high reps and again, a good connection. It made a change to do them this way and I'm thinking I'm going to feel them later.

I finished off with Seated Raises. Nice and slow and controlled. A good weight too. The last set was pretty much agony but I got every rep and walked (or staggered) out of the gym pretty pleased with myself.

PEDs. Put in the Test and Deca last Thursday. Heated it this time and no problems.

Diet: I'm now at 16 stone 5lbs. That's a 3lb gain over the past couple of weeks. I do feel that I'm starting to get fat but as I reckon an all-out bulk is the best way for me, I'm prepared to put up with it. I've no problem with losing it afterwards so it's just the inconvenience of looking like a whale for the next month!!. I think a helluva lot of what I'm carrying is water bloat though. Still - at least the scale is going in the right direction and some of it must be muscle.

Incidentally, I make that a 23lb gain over the 9 weeks. 16lbs of that came during the Superdrol part of the cycle and 7lbs from the last 5 weeks when purely on Deca and Test.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Whats ya sister inlaws saggy breasts to do with anything


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Whats ya sister inlaws saggy breasts to do with anything


No comment!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

Bent Over BB Rows 5x10

Lat Pulldowns 4x12

Seated Rows with Close Grip 4x10

Lat Pushdowns 5x10

Cable Preachers 2x10 then dropsets 2x10

Incline DB Rows 3x10 1x6

Incline DB Flyes 4x12

Side Laterals 4x10

DB OHP 5x10

Tricep Pushdowns 5x10

Tricep Kickbacks 4x10

A good one.

Started out going heavy on Back. Really felt the Rows and the Lat work also gave me a big pump. Kept all rest to under a minute and also concentrated on getting the connection.

With Chest, I used the 40s for Incline Press. I was a bit surprised to fail on the 4th set but I had still worked hard and so didn't feel like I was skimping it. The Flyes I did as heavy as I've ever gone before and this also pumped me up nicely.

I decided to go to the Cable Preacher pad for Biceps, intending to use the same good weight for 4 sets. That didn't quite happen. The 1st set wasn't too bad - the last couple of reps were painful but I got it. The 2nd set was agony from about 4 reps on!! No way was I going to get a 3rd. So I dropped the weight down one and did a couple of sets at that. It was still agony but I got them. I'm definitely going to have to try that one again.

Side Laterals were done as heavy as ever, although I've got to own up to cheating a bit on the last set and swinging my body to get them up. I'll have to stick at that weight for a couple of weeks and concentrate on form. The OHPs were done with a medium weight and last set was to failure.

Then, to finish everything off, it was a bit of Tricep work - Pushdowns to start with and then Kickbacks. I know a lot of people slate the Kickbacks but for me, I find them to be one of the best exercises for getting a connection and a big pump for the Tris.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press 1x3 1x2 (80kg) 3x5 (65kg) 3x10 (50kg)

Face Pulls 4x10

Lat Pulldowns with Close Grip 4x10

Longbar Rows 4x10

Bent Over DB Rows 4x12

Pec Deck 5x10

Dips 5 Sets to Failure

Decent day.

Not too sure about the first bit of Overhead Pressing. The strength just didn't seem to be there for the 80kg but when I dropped down, things went pretty well. 50kg for sets of 10 isn't bad for me, so I couldn't be too unhappy. I'm a bit puzzled as to why the 80kg was so much harder than last time though. Perhaps because of the week off? I'll try again next week and see what happens. After the Pressing, it was onto Face Pulls and these I had no problem with. I managed to go heavier than ever and got a decent connection with them.

Then it was onto Back and for a change, I supersetted the first two exercises. I wasn't intending to and had everything set up for heavy so this felt like one of the hardest bits of work I've done for a while. By the end of the 4th set I was absolutely shattered and the Lat Pulldowns were worked to failure. I managed to crack out all the Longbar Rows but they had me screaming too. Good stuff. Bent Over DB Rows were done quite heavy to finish things off. I got good feeling with these and that was it - Back done.

Finished off with Chest. Heaviest weight I've used before on Pec Deck but it felt too light and I'm going to up it next time. Dips felt really good. I felt like I got deeper than ever and was in much more control of them than I normally am.

PEDs: Put in the Test and the Deca yesterday. As usual, everything went OK.

Diet: Since getting the abscess sorted, I've managed to be a lot stricter this week. Still getting in around 320g of protein a day with carbs kept to below 200g. I was pleased to see that I haven't looked as bloated over the past couple of days as I have recently. Weigh in tomorrow.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Squats 1x7 4x10

Leg Extensions 4x10 then 3x10

Standing Leg Curls 4x10

Standing Calf Raises 4x20

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

Decent enough day.

I decided to try something a bit different for Quads today, so instead of increasing the weight on last week or going for the same, I went a lot lower to 100kg and concentrated on depth, form and feeling. I have to admit - even though the weight was a lot lighter, I was still knackered by the time I finished the 4th set. In fact, there was even one point in the 3rd where I thought a 4th was out of the question. But I went for it and apart from 1 partial in the 4 sets, everything else was as deep or even deeper than I've ever done before. So no complaints there.

For Leg Extensions, I went light again. But this time, I paused and counted out for 4 seconds at the top of every rep. Not a problem for the first couple of sets but the burn set in by the 3rd!!. After 4 sets of these, I doubled the weight and did 3 heavyish sets to finish things off.

Leg Curls were done with the pad behind the Leg. I went as heavy as ever and the 4th set was worked to failure on both Legs.

I got good connection with both the Standing and Seated Raises today. 4 sets was enough on both of them and I couldn't have got any more. Both were agony by the time I finished and a screaming burn always tells me that I've done something right on them. Standing was done with a medium weight of 100kg, Seated was done for 130kg. Again, with both, I tried to control the movement and get a nice pause at the top.

Diet. Weighed in at 16 stone this morning. That's a 3lb drop but I'm not worried as I'm just about positive that the loss is down to water weight due to lower carbs in my diet. As soon as I up them again, I'll probably jump 4 or 5lbs in the other direction.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

BB Benchpress 1x3 1x2 (130kg) 2x2 (125kg) 1x1 Fail (135kg) 2x3 (120kg) 1x2 (125kg) 1x2 (130kg) 1x1 (130kg) 1x9 (100kg) 1x8 (90kg) 1x9 (80kg) 1x14 (60kg)

DB Flat Flyes 4x10

DB Flat Bench 4x10

Pec Deck 5x10

Seated Cable Rows with Palms In 4x15

Straight Arm Lat Pulldowns 4x12 1x14

Seated DB OHP 1x12 3x10 1x14

Seated Side Laterals 4x10

A good day.

I think strength might have settled down now as I was a rep short on last week. That didn't really make a lot of difference though, other than to spur me on to hit Chest as hard as I could with the Pressing. I went for a lot of sets, varying the weight. Small number of reps to start out with for strength and finishing off with high reps for hypertrophy. Then it was Flat Flyes supersetted with light DB presses. TBH, at this stage, I was absolutely shagged out and I thought I'd done enough to be able to wrap it in but I knew if I did, I'd feel like I'd only done half a workout, so I carried on. Chest was then finished off with Pec Deck at a good weight.

Back was only 2 exercises today but both had a really good connection. The Rows were held at the top and the Pushdowns were done to failure.

The Shoulder exercises were both done to failure as well and I got a decent pump out of them.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

Bent Over BB Row 5x10

Lat Pulldowns 5x12

Seated Rows 4x10

Lat Pushdowns 4x10

DB Incline flyes 4x10

DB Incline Bench 5x10

Skullcrushers 4x10

Tricep Pushdowns 4x12

21s 3 Sets

DB Shrugs 4x20

Face Pulls 5x12

A good day.

I didn't lift yesterday as I had too much on, but the beauty of a 5 day split is that still leaves me 4 workouts in the week, so I don't feel too guilty!!

Today I decided to mix things up a bit. Some exercises which I normally do light/medium, I did PBs on and some where I go heavy, I went lighter and concentrated on feeling and form.

I began working Back with light Bent-over Rows and light Pulldowns. Both got a really good connection. Seated Rows were then done heavy as were the Pushdowns.

I did Incline Flyes with a heavy weight (20kgs each DB) and then Benched with the same weight. The hope was that the Flyes would pre-exhaust the Pecs so I could work lighter and it did seem to work. With the Benching I powered up, squeezing my Chest as much as possible and then came down as slowly as I could before repeating the process.

The Tricep work gave me a big pump and was done with decent weight before moving onto 21s which I haven't done in ages. I'm not sure about these as a mass builder or as a strength builder but there is no doubt that they're agony and give a huge pump.

Shoulders: the Shrugs were done light (only 30kg a DB) but I went high reps and held at the top for a nice, long pause. Even though they were light, I still managed to go to failure on the last set. Face Pulls were done heavy and finished off the day.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press 2x3 1x2 (80kg) 2x10 1x7 (60kg)

Behind the Neck Press 4x10

Side Laterals 4x10 1x12

Front Raises 4x12

Seated DB OHP 3x10 1x14

Seated Cable Rows from High Cable 5x10

Bent Over DB Rows 4x12

Lat Pulldowns 4x10 (Rope) 5x12 (Wide Bar)

Pec Deck 5x12

Dips 5 Sets to Failure

Very good day.

I really felt it today and got a great connection with just about every exercise.

Strength seems to have plateaued a bit but the Pressing felt a lot better than last week. The 80kgs was done for 1 more rep in the 2nd set and whereas I couldn't go for anything more last week, I got another 2 in the 3rd set. The high rep sets were done for 60kg and but for missing 3 on the last set, that would have been 10kg more than anything I've ever done before for 10. After the Militarys I decided to go a bit lighter and hit some Behind the Neck Presses. I prefer to go lighter on this one because I think it's one of those exercises where you can do yourself some damage if your form isn't spot on. Saying that, I didn't need to go that heavy after the MPs and I got a decent pump out of it and really felt the Shoulders working nicely. Side Laterals, I didn't go to my max on but I did control the reps nicely and form was good. I still managed to work to just about failure point on the last set. I haven't done Front Raises for a while. I used the heaviest weight on them and got a good connection. Finally for Shoulders I decided to finish them off with some medium weight DB OHPs. The last couple of sets were agony and these were worked to failure.

Onto Back and an exercise I haven't done for a while: Rows from the high pulley. I used a heavy weight and the V Bar and I don't mind saying that these just about destroyed me - it was all I could do just to let the weight come back down controlled instead of crashing back onto the machine. I really felt them as well. Bent Over DBs weren't done too heavy and again, I concentrated on connection. Normally, for Lat Pulldowns I don't use a rope as I find it hard to feel them. Not today though. 4 sets were enough and by the time I finished, I found my Lats cramping up and strangely, my Abs too. I therefore dropped the weight down and did the same exercise with a wide grip to loosen things up and finish things off.

Chest was done heavy on the Pec Deck. Again, I seemed to cramp up a bit around the Lats and Outer Chest - especially when I bent forward for breath between sets - but yet again, the connection was really good. Dips finished the day off nicely and I walked out of the gym feeling like I hit it really hard.

PEDs: Put in the Deca and Test last night. No problems. I reckon I've got about 4 or 5 weeks left of Deca and then I'll just carry on with the Test for a week or two before tapering it down to TRT level again until the next cycle. Strength seems to have plateaued a bit but as long as it's level or going up slightly, I'm happy enough for now.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

How's the jaw mate?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

resten said:


> How's the jaw mate?


Fine now mate, thanks.

The swelling's gone down, the stitches have dissolved and I can eat everything again.

Gotta go back to the dentist on the 18th for a check up and a clean and here's to hoping they don't start screwing around in my mouth and causing another abscess!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Out of interest have you always been on trt or have you just started? if so have you noticed a diference


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Out of interest have you always been on trt or have you just started? if so have you noticed a diference


Started after I finished my first cycle.

And there's been a big difference. I feel more energetic and libido is great. I don't mind admitting - it got so bad that I was only sorting the missus out once a month. Part of that I reckon was the fact that training natty was using up everything I had. Now I want it all the time. Not that that makes her too happy mind!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Squats 4x10

Leg Extensions 5x10

Standing Leg Curls 5x10

Standing Calf Raises 4x20

Seated Calf Raises 5x30

A good workout. One of those days where I know I'm going to get DOMs later.

Began with Squatting the same weight as last week (100kg) concentrating again on form and feeling. TBH, I reckon I'm getting more out of that than going for the 170kg where I was throwing in a load of partials. It was a bit easier than last week but it was still enough to have me doubled over by the last set.

Leg Extensions were done with a medium weight. It was 20kg below my PB but for some reason, it felt heavy today - I guess it could have been the Squatting. I did 5 sets though, and they were nicely controlled. A decent burn in the Quads when I finished too.

Leg Curls were pad behind. Not the heaviest of weights again, but no rest between sets and a decent ROM, bringing the heel right up to the butt. I got a better connection than usual on these today and I reckon they're where I'm going to feel DOMs the most.

Raises were done with the usual heavy weights. The Standing were particularly painful today whereas I managed to crack out one more set than usual on the Seated. Putting the plates away afterwards, Calves felt pretty sore so I reckon they're going to play up a bit later too. No complaints though!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Started after I finished my first cycle.
> 
> And there's been a big difference. I feel more energetic and libido is great. I don't mind admitting - it got so bad that I was only sorting the missus out once a month. Part of that I reckon was the fact that training natty was using up everything I had. Now I want it all the time. Not that that makes her too happy mind!!


Thanks for that mate im no spring chicken my self so with starting pinning soon it just got me thinking about the near future


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

BB Benchpress 5x100kg 2x120kg 1x130kg 1x135kg 1x137.5kg (Fail) 1x130kg 2x125kg 2x120kg 7x110kg 10x100kg 20x60kg

Steering Wheels 4x10

DB Flat Flyes 4x10

Lat Pushdown 4x10

Lat Pulldown with Wide Grip 5x10

Seated Rows with Close Grip 4x12 1x14

Face Pulls 5x12

DB Shrugs 4x20

Decent enough day. No complaints.

I did something a little different on Bench today concentrating on working on just one set for each weight and pyramiding up and down. At the top, I managed to get the 135kg which I missed last week and at the bottom, the 110kg were done for more reps than I've managed before. So all in all, not bad.

I then did an exercise which I haven't done for years - Steering Wheels. I used a 20kg plate and they were a lot harder than I remembered. Towards the end I had to cheat a bit and bring the plate in towards my Chest but I felt that they worked upper body pretty well. I finished off Chest with the heaviest Flat Flyes I've done.

The Lat Pushdowns and Pulldowns weren't done too heavy. I concentrated on form and connection, getting a decent pump out of them. Cable Rows were done a bit heavier but they felt light so at least strength is still there.

The Face Pulls were done at a medium weight whereas Shrugs were done a bit lighter. Ideally, I would have liked to have gone heavier on the last exercise but by now, I was shagged out. I'll have to chuck some BB shrugs into the routine somewhere else this week.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Deadlift 5x100kg 2x130kg 1x150kg 1x160kg 5x150kg 3x10 100kg

Leg Extensions 5x12

Good Mornings 4x10

Incline Leg Curls 5x10

Standing Leg Curls 4x10

Seated Calf Raises 5x30

Today gets chalked up as a very good one.

It was only marred by the fact that I got a bit too greedy on Deadlifts and went for a 170kg which I didn't get. I should have stuck at the 160kg and repped it out at 5, but missing the higher number took it out of me and I could only do 150kg for 5. No major downer though. I think the 170kg is there - I got it off the floor, but it was my mind which let me down.

Leg Extensions were then done heavy and the last set was worked to failure. It was also higher reps than I normally do for that weight.

Good Mornings, I couldn't go to ape on. I had quite a lower Back pump and so just went with 50kg. It was a little too light and I should have gone heavier but I got good depth and a great connection.

I also got a really good connection on the Incline Leg Curls, going for high reps and slowing the movement right down. I still had a bit in the tank afterwards so I did a few sets of Standing with the pad behind the Leg.

The day was finished off with Seated Calves at 130kg. I found them a bit too easy (still got a good connection though) so will up the weight next week if I remember!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

Incline DB Rows 5x10

Seated Cable Rows from High Cable 10x10

Lat Pulldowns with Wide Grip 8x10

Lat Pushdowns 5x10 and dropset 1x7

DB Incline Press 2x10 1x7 then supersets 4x10

Incline Flyes 4x10

Incline Curls 4x10

Hammer Curls 4x10

Side Laterals 4x10 then lighter 4x10

BB Shrugs 5x15

Hit it hard today. Got everything pumped.

I started off with a medium weight on the Incline Rows then went for a medium weight on Seated Rows. I was intending to go heavier but I got such a good connection out of the warm-up, I didn't want to mess it up. I did throw in a couple of heavier sets right at the end though. The Lat Pulldowns were done with reverse grip first and then with normal grip. The Pushdowns were done with a wide grip and were worked to failure. A dropset was also worked to failure.

DB Inclines were done with 37s. I couldn't really get comfortable on the bench so decided to forget a 4th set and instead went lighter, supersetting them with the Flyes. A massive pump out of these and the last set was to failure.

As the Bench was already on incline, I then worked in some curls. Yet again, last set was to failure. The Hammer Curls were done with the same weight but weren't as painful.

Finished off with Shoulders and the Side Lats were done Seated with the heaviest weight I've ever used for the 1st 4 sets. The 8th, 9th and 10th reps of the 4th were cheats as I hardly moved the DBs up. I then halved the weight and did another 4 sets. Finished off with BB Shrugs at 100kg.

Job done!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

So it looks like I'm going to be finishing the cycle one week earlier than planned.

Today was pinning day. No problems at all with the Test in the right Quad. But when I got onto the Deca and the left Quad, the bloody stuff didn't want to go in. I had to put palm pressure on the plunger and even then, all I managed to do was get about .25ml in. So I pushed and pushed and then it happened, the pressure was so much, the needle shot off the plunger and the gear just p*ssed out all over my leg. Bastard!

Obviously not calling it a day though, I got a new barrel and a new pin and tried again. This time it went in smoother than ever!!

I reckon I've now got between 2 and 3 shots of Deca left, that should take it to about 14 weeks. Not a real big downer as a 14 week cycle is about right for Deca.

Diet: Weighed in this morning at 16 stone 5lbs. A 2lb gain on the last weigh in a week or so ago. All in all, it's about a 22lb gain from the beginning of the cycle 12 weeks ago.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

weird about the deca not going in , 22lbs hey update pic?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> weird about the deca not going in , 22lbs hey update pic?


Yeah. First time for everything though, I guess and after well over a hundred pins, I reckon I was due to screw one up.

Photo-wise, I'll try to sort something out. I have to rely on the missus though and she's a bugger to catch for them and when she does, they're normally sh!te!! I'll try to get something sorted Sunday.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press 3x80kg 1x80kg 2x5 70kg 3x10 50kg

Seated DB OHP 4x10

High Incline DB OHP 10x10

Face Pulls 5x15

High Incline Reverse Flyes 4x12

Lat Pulldowns with V Bar 5x10

Seated Rows with Palms Up 4x10 with Palms Down 4x10

Pec Deck 5x10

Dips 5 Sets to Failure

Not a bad day.

A bit disappointing to start with as the heavy Militaries were nowhere near as good as last week. I just didn't have the strength on them today for some reason. But I decided to just go a bit lighter and keep going. I then hit the DBs for loads of sets and went for frying Delts. By the time I got to Face Pulls, they were well and truly done in, so it wasn't all a dead loss. The high incline on the bench isn't something I've tried before and I was a bit worried that it would hit Chest but I needn't have worried as it seemed to be all Delts.

The Back work wasn't too bad. A change of grip on the Seated Rows and the last exercise with the palms down was done with some really good contractions.

Chest on the Pec Deck was a bit too easy. Got to raise the weight on that one. The Dips did seem harder than usual though, although I did get everything I was looking for on them.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Standing Leg Curl 4x15

Leg Extensions 5x12

Standing Calf Raises 5x30

Squats 5x10

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

Decent enough day.

Every time I went to get in the gym today, something cropped up and at one point, I was wondering if I'd make it at all. But late in the day I managed it.

I decided not to go heavy but to throw in more reps than I normally do. So I worked medium weights on everything. I did this for all exercises except for Seated Calves where I actually went heavier than normal. I also tried to keep all rest times to around 30 seconds.

I started off with Leg Curls instead of Squats. A good connection and straight from one leg to the other with no break. Leg Extensions, I did with the same weight as usual, going nice and slow. I then did Standing Raises. I went a bit lighter than usual but did 10 more reps a set and tried to spend longer at the top of the movement. I also angled my feet so that they were pointing more towards each other. I found this hit the outer parts and the backs of the calves and it was pretty intense. In fact, I reckon I got more of a connection than I usually do.

I then broke the Raises up and moved onto Squats. I went a bit lighter than last week, concentrating on exploding out of the bottom of the movement. Even though I went lighter, I still felt them!!

Finally, 135kg on the Seated Raises. 4 sets was enough for these and I left the gym feeling like it was a decent workout - even though I reckon I was out of there about 20 minutes quicker than I'd normally manage.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

BB Benchpress 3x100kg 2x120kg 1x130kg 1x135kg 1x137.5kg 1x8 2x5 100kg 1x12 2x10 60kg

Flat Flyes 4x10

Tricep Pushdown 4x10 then Dropset 1x10

Tricep Cable Extensions 4x12 1x15

Face Pulls 4x10

Seated Face Pulls 5x12

Seated DB OHP 1x10 1x12 1x14 1x12 1x10

Seated Cable Rows with V Bar 3x10 2x12

Lat Pushdown 4x10

Lat Pulldown 5x12

A good day.

I managed to get the 137.5kg which I missed last time. The only fly in the ointment was that I talked myself out of getting 140kg. I told myself that it didn't matter if I didn't get it and that was it - wrong mindset so it didn't go anywhere. Apart from that, a decent session's pressing though.

Flyes were done heavy to finish Chest off.

I then went onto some Tricep work and got a decent pump with the Pushdowns and Extensions. The Extensions were done standing a lot closer to the machine than usual and I got a good connection with them.

Shoulders were done next and Face Pulls were done with the heaviest weight I've used. I then did a few sets of Seated Face Pulls at a lighter weight. These gave a really decent pump and I think they might be worth supersetting with the Standing Face Pulls next time. OHPs were done with a medium weight, pyramiding up and down.

Back finished everything off with the Rows done as heavy as I've ever done them before. Lat Pushdowns were also done heavy and Pulldowns were done light.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Leg Extensions 4x12 then dropset 1x12

Standing Leg Curls 4x10

Good Mornings 4x12

Seated Calf Raises 3x30 1x40

Rack Pulls 5x10

Decent enough day. Nothing tearing but not really bad either.

I started out with Leg Extensions using a heavy weight on high reps. Perhaps I could have gone even heavier on them as I didn't really feel that exhausted by them. I threw in a dropset at the end though, to finish them off.

Leg Curls were done behind the pad with a medium weight. Just lately, I seem to be getting a decent connection on these so I'm hesitating whether or not to go heavier.

Good Mornings were done quite light. I felt these. I reckon it was because I did it after the Leg Curls and the muscles were already pretty worked over. Might be worth moving them down the routine again.

Seated Calves, I went heavy on. 130kg. I clicked out 3 sets of 30 and then just kept going with the 4th to failure. A decent connection on these too.

Then something different. As I didn't feel like Deadlifting today and as I already had the bar set up, I Rack Pulled with the 130kg. OK, it's not a heavy weight. But I concentrated on exploding upwards, pushing my heels into the floor and totally deloading the bar every time. I was quite surprised to find just how much I felt these in my Legs and even at that light weight, just how knackering they were!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

seated calf raises 130kg mg: .. :thumbup1:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> seated calf raises 130kg mg: .. :thumbup1:


Not blowing my own trumpet but it doesn't feel heavy at all. I just get a decent connection at that weight. I sit on the end of the bench, wrap a pussy pad around the bar, unrack it and move it about 6 inches to get it onto my knees. I use a block of wood that's 3.5 inches high to do the raises on.

One little trick I've found is to wear lifting straps. They don't support the bar at all during the exercise (they don't need to) but when I'm knackered after the last reps of the last couple of exercises, they help me to re-rack the bar - even if it only needs lifting a few inches.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

Bent Over BB Rows 5x12

Incline DB Rows 4x10 1x12

Seated Cable Rows with V Bar 4x10 then dropset 1x10

Lat Pushdowns 4x12

Lat Pulldowns with Wide Grip 5x12

Incline DB Bench 4x20

Incline Flyes 4x10 1x12

Seated DB Shrugs 4x20

Standing DB Shrugs 4x20

Seated Side Lats 4x12

Seated Curls 4x10

A good day. I enjoyed it. Hit everything hard and got what I went for.

I began with lightish BB Rows to get the Back warmed up. I also like going lighter on these so I can concentrate on squeezing the muscles. I then went a bit heavier on Incline Rows and the heaviest I've ever been on Seated Rows. The Pushdowns and Pulldowns were done with a medium weight, nice and slowly on the negative and then powering down on the positive whilst contracting the Lats. Back done!

For Chest I decided to go a bit lighter than I normally do on Incline Presses but to go for higher reps. It was agony!! By midway through the 3rd set, I didn't think I was going to finish. But I somehow got it and then faced the 4th. How I got all 20, I'll never know!! Just goes to show - it doesn't have to be heavy to have you curled up in bits.  Flyes I did at the heaviest, holding for a few seconds at the bottom of the movement.

By now, I had a good pump in the Chest and Back but it was the Traps where I really got it today. I honestly can't think of the last time they were this pumped. It was the Shrugging which did it. I went heavy on the Seated and by the end of the 4th set, couldn't even move my Shoulders up. So I then went lighter for Standing and really pounded the crap out of them. Side Laterals were done light, looking for the feeling. I got a good connection with these and just like every other exercise today, they seemed to be spot on.

I finished off the day with some Seated Curls. Nice and slow, contracting the muscle and screaming by the end of the 3rd and 4th sets.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 1*

Military Press 2x5 1x6 (70kg) 3x15 1x13 1x10 (40kg)

Front Raises 4x10

Face Pulls 4x12

Seated Face Pulls 5x12

Seated Rows from High Pulley 4x10

Seated Rows from Low Pulley 3x10 1x12

Bent Over DB Rows 4x12

Lat Pulldowns 4x12 1x15

Reverse Pec Deck 4x20

Machine Chest Press 4x12

Dips 5 Sets to Failure

Bugger! The cable snapped on my multigym. I've had to spend all morning trying to source another one and I'm still in the dark as to whether or not I can get one.

It all started so well though.

I had quite severe DOMs in the Upper Body yesterday so I decided not to go too heavy on Military. Instead, I picked my old PB and went for a 3x5 of that. I even managed to throw in an extra rep. Bearing in mind that before this cycle, I'd only ever hit 70kgs once, I guess I'm not too disappointed. I then dropped the weight and went high reps to failure. Front Raises were then done heavy and the Face Pulls were done heavy and then with a medium weight for the squeeze.

Onto Back and I did more than I was intending to on it. The high cable Rows got me nice and pumped. I went heavy on them and then stayed at the same weight for low cable. After that it was light DBs and then heavy Pulldowns. The Reverse Pec Deck was then done heavy.

Onto Chest and this was where it all went wrong. I started out intending to warm up with Machine Chest Press and then move onto Pec Deck. I used the whole stack for Pressing and as I was doing it, there was a bit of creaking. Still - no problem. Everything seemed fine. I then dropped the weight right down for the Pec Deck and went for the first rep. As soon as I did "Ping!". The frigging cable snapped. So p*ssed off and onto Dips. Not as hard as usual even though I did more reps. Perhaps it was because I was angry!!

Now it's a case of sitting in waiting for people to ring me back to tell me if the part is in stock. Whatever happens, it looks like it's just going to be freeweights for a while though.

PEDs. No problem with the Deca and Test this time. Went straight in.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> *Upper 1*
> 
> Military Press 2x5 1x6 (70kg) 3x15 1x13 1x10 (40kg)
> 
> ...


getting too strong for your own good :laugh: how big is your home gym anyway sounds like a warehouse


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> how big is your home gym anyway sounds like a warehouse


It's actually tiny, mate. It was my garage but we cut a third of it off by putting in a utility room. I suppose it would just about fit a small family car in there now.

What space I've got left, I just used carefully and was able to fit in the multigym, a treadmill, a chin-up bar and the squat stand/half rack. I have room to deadlift in there but when I row on the machine, I have to sit in the doorway to the conservatory mind!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> It's actually tiny, mate. It was my garage but we cut a third of it off by putting in a utility room. I suppose it would just about fit a small family car in there now.
> 
> What space I've got left, I just used carefully and was able to fit in the multigym, a treadmill, a chin-up bar and the squat stand/half rack. I have room to deadlift in there but when I row on the machine, I have to sit in the doorway to the conservatory mind!


Bet your neighbours think wtf sometimes


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Bet your neighbours think wtf sometimes


It's a detached house and the next-door neighbour is a fair distance away, but I have been known to shout "F*ck" at the top of my voice when missing a lift.

Dunno if they've ever heard that but they did once tell my missus that they thought I was moving scaffolding about.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 1*

Single Leg Extensions 4x12

Single Incline Leg Curls 4x10

Squats 5x10

Standing Calf Raises 4x20

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

Where there's a will, there's a way!!

So I'm having to do everything free-weight whilst the cable machine is out of action. That's no problem for Upper Body but for Legs, I've no attachment to my bench for any sort of curls or extensions. So what to do?

Well, I had a little think, came up with a plan and it seemed to work out pretty well. What I did was chain a couple of plates together and then attach them to an ankle strap. For the Extensions, I then fitted the preacher pad, hoiked my leg over it and started the exercise. So more a Preacher Leg Curl than an Extension but it did really seem to hit the spot - I could see the muscles working and I reckon I actually got a better connection that I normally do with regular extensions!

For the Incline Curls, it was just set the bench up, turn the strap around, lie face down and then curl. But first one - Pow!! The frigging plates smashed against my shins bringing tears to my eyes. No worries!! I had an old pair of football shin-pads lying around, so I just put them on. The plates were smashing against them but I didn't feel a bloody thing.  I even got a decent connection!!

That done, the rest of it was free-weights. So onto Squats. Only 100kg again, but nice depth and again, the feeling was there.

If I had to pick an exercise today though, it was the Standing Raises. I used the same 100kg as I squatted with. I got the first 2 sets and they were painful enough. The 3rd was brutal. But the 4th destroyed me. I've marked it down as 20 reps but the last 4 or 5 were more Rocking Raises than anything else. I was at failure by 15 and it was agony!! I had to take a 5 minute break before moving onto Seated.

Seated themselves were done with 130kg. A nice deep burn, a decent pump and job done. A much better workout than I thought it would be and because I hit the muscles from a different angle with the first couple of exercises, I reckon I'm in for some DOMs later.

I spoke to someone about a cable this morning and I should have it by the end of next week or early the week after. So not a bad result there.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 2*

BB Benchpress 5x60kg 3x100kg 1x130kg 1x140kg 3x120kg 5x120kg 10x100kg 10x90kg 10x80kg 10x70kg

Flat Flyes 5x10

Bent Arm Pullover 4x12

Longbar Rows 6x10

Bent Over BB Rows 5x12

DB OHP 1x10 1x12 1x14 1x12 1x10

Seated Side Laterals 4x12

Good day. I'm aching like a bastard all over as I write this.

I was really happy with today's pressing. As with the past couple of times, I started out going low reps, looking for a 1RM. Today, I wanted 2.5kg more than last week and 140kg. I got nowhere near it last week but was all over it today. A controlled negative, a nice touch to the Chest and a full lockout and I reckon there was even more in there. But unlike last week, I didn't push it - I got what I went for and settled for that. Then it was a case of just dropping the weight and knocking out as many reps as I could. Surprisingly, it was when I got down to 90kg that I really started to suffer but I got every single rep, although some right at the end were so close to failure, I literally got the bar as high as the catchers and then had to drop it in.

After Benchpress it was onto Flyes. These were done heavy and I got great depth on every single rep. After the benching, there was no way I wasn't going to feel these, so job done on Chest.

For Back I had to find something for Lats so settled on Bent Arm Pullovers. I used a decent weight for these and perhaps should have gone a bit lighter - reason being that I reckon I would have been able to concentrate better on the connection than I did with the heavy weight. Still - it did get my Lats pumped. Then it was heavy Longbar Rows which I got good connection with and finishing off with medium weight Bent Over BB Rows.

For Shoulders, I pyramided the DB OHPs. I used a good weight with these and I reckon pyramiding was the right thing to do today as I was close to failure on the final sets. I then finished off the day with medium weight Seated Side Laterals. Again, last set was to failure and another decent connection to end it all.

Diet: Another 1lb added. Weighed in this morning at 16 stone 8lbs.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Wicked DOMs this morning. Changing the exercises around seems to have really made a difference.

The one which has really surprised me though is the Lats. I didn't really seem to get that great a connection with the Pullovers yesterday but they're as sore as hell today. Thank god it's a day off!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lower 2*

Leg Extensions 5x12

Standing Leg Curls 5x10

Good Mornings 4x12

Seated Calf Raises 4x30

Rack Pulls 5x10

Decent day. It would have been better if I'd deadlifted but the cable arrived today and it took me so long to fit the bloody thing, I didn't have time.

As I had the machine back I decided to test it out by doing the first two exercises on it. The Extensions actually felt light and I wondered if I'd set it up properly but I guess it was just me. Going to have to up the weight I think.

The Leg Curls were good. Pad behind and a decent connection. My hamstrings were still a little sore from Saturday but I got a nice stretch on them.

Good Mornings were the best exercise today. Probably the best connection I've ever had on them with a decent weight.

Calf Raises, I did the usual with, pausing a bit longer but they didn't seem to be as painful as they normally are. Another one where I think I'm going to have to up the weight.

I finished off with Rack Pulls. Not too heavy but concentrating on explosive pulls. They worked out pretty well.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*Upper 3*

Lat Pulldown 5x12

Straight Arm Pushdown 4x10 then dropset 1x12

Incline DB Row 4x10

Seated Cable Row with V Bar 5x10

DB Incline Bench 4x10

Incline Flyes 5x10

Tricep Pushdowns 5x12

Standing Face Pulls 4x12 Seated Face Pulls 4x10

Seated DB Shrugs 4x25

A good day. Everything was done heavy and I got a big pump.

I started of with Lat Pulldowns. For some reason, I felt much more in control of the weight than I have in the past and was really able to concentrate on the connection. The Pushdowns were done with the heaviest weight yet and the last set was done to failure before throwing in a dropset. The Inclines weren't the best but neither were they a washout. I did them heavy but probably could have gone heavier. Then onto Seated Rows and these felt the same as the Pulldowns - more control and an excellent connection.

The Bench was pretty good and Flyes were done at the heaviest weight. There was a little clicking in my Shoulders with the latter but there didn't seem to be any major problem.

Heavy weight again on the Face Pulls. I'm enjoying the Seated and get a good feeling from them. I think I'll definitely be keeping them in. I then finished off with Seated Shrugs. I seem to get more control with these and as they are stricter than the standing, I get to failure with them a lot easier and feel like I'm hitting Traps harder. I certainly feel like I've worked them a lot harder with this exercise after I've left the gym!!

Only negative on the day: I was going to do some Bicep Curls, but I've got a slight twinge in my right. I've not had it before and don't know where I picked it up. Decided to play it safe and give them a miss today. I did have a decent pump from the Back work and the Face Pulls though, so not all was lost.


----------

